# ESG Skyline RTA



## Takie

Hi Guys, 

So @Rob Fisher and I met this weekend and he wanted me to start posting about High-End Equipment on the forum. What an awesome man to chat to... 

After many years of experience in the e-cig world eSmokeGuru decide to create the Skyline a rebuildable atomizer, which was developed and produced in Hellas (Greece).

The Skyline combining high quality materials, simplicity, functionality and outstanding performance. There are two variations of the tank - that being the MTL (Mouth to Lung) and DLH (Direct Lung Hit). This at the moment with that of the Hussar are two of the most sought after tanks in the High-End market. 

Now I know most of you are used to your general Youtube reviews such as Nick (GrimmGreen), Rip etc etc. In the high-end market two gentlemen stand out and that is "A bloody good vape" and "Todd reviews". Todd put his review of the Skyline a couple of hours ago and I thought it would be a good way to start getting the community familiar with HE vaping. 

I know most of you will be shocked at the price, but it retails for €175.00 and as per the high-end market very difficult to get your hands on as, as it comes online for sale the product is sold out in a couple of minutes. 

Here are some pics of the atty and link to the YouTube video: 














Thanks a mil! 
Takie

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Raindance

Quality is in the eye of the beholder and in terms of the 8 (if i recall correctly) dimensions of quality this one ticks the wrong boxes on the list. Seems aimed at the "Top Billing" segment of the market. At that price I would require a lot more substance to even take a second look.


----------



## Takie

Raindance said:


> Quality is in the eye of the beholder and in terms of the 8 (if i recall correctly) dimensions of quality this one ticks the wrong boxes on the list. Seems aimed at the "Top Billing" segment of the market. At that price I would require a lot more substance to even take a second look.



I think once you try a HE tank you will understand the level of difference there is between commercial and high-end. It truly is worlds apart. The normal South African community knows the DotMod items to be the "best". A Dotmod product would be a 3/10 next to this.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Out of stock


----------



## Rob Fisher

Rob Fisher said:


> Out of stock



But I see it will be available in a few days!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Takie

Rob Fisher said:


> Out of stock



LOL! Really? You thought it would be that easy? You know I will get you onto the lists 

Déjà vu of a NarDA comes to mind right now!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Welcome to the forum @Takie 
Was good to meet you on the weekend and I enjoyed our chat

There is a shortage of good flavour good quality mouth to lung rebuildable tanks in my opinion
So am interested in the mouth to lung aspects of this one


----------



## Silver

Just watched Todds review 
Thanks for sharing @Takie

This intrigues me - so sad they dont give both the MTL and lung hit decks for it
Sounds like my kind of tank - 1 ohm - 20 watts - hehe

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I just chatted to the owner of eSmokeGuru and the designer of the ESG Skyline RTA and I have one on it's way by DHL! 

Getting both decks for it! MTL and DLH!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Naz

So what will this tank cost in Rands, landed in S A?


----------



## foGGyrEader

Naz said:


> So what will this tank cost in Rands, landed in S A?


Ask Google ... kidding, probably over R2600. I asked Google 

It would be nice *sigh*


----------



## andro

Over 3 k before shippings and import duty if charged

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## foGGyrEader

andro said:


> Over 3 k before shippings and import duty if charged

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> I just chatted to the owner of eSmokeGuru and the designer of the ESG Skyline RTA and I have one on it's way by DHL!
> 
> Getting both decks for it! MTL and DLH!



Awesome @Rob Fisher !!
Tell us more. What did you chat to them about?

Looking forward to hearing about this when you get it and have used it!

Or maybe not.... Am worried this is going to create major Fomo

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Awesome @Rob Fisher !!
> Tell us more. What did you chat to them about?
> 
> Looking forward to hearing about this when you get it and have used it!
> 
> Or maybe not.... Am worried this is going to create major Fomo



It was a short chat because he is really busy as the first 50 Skylines are heading out to lucky buyers who managed to get onto a list... luckily I have a mate who knows the chap well and was kind enough to get me direct access to him and he graciously added me to the list of first recipients on the planet. From the reviews this (along with the Hussar) are really special tanks... I'll tell you next week when mine arrives.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Naz said:


> So what will this tank cost in Rands, landed in S A?



220 Euro plus Vat and Duty.


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> It was a short chat because he is really busy as the first 50 Skylines are heading out to lucky buyers who managed to get onto a list... luckily I have a mate who knows the chap well and was kind enough to get me direct access to him and he graciously added me to the list of first recipients on the planet. From the reviews this (along with the Hussar) are really special tanks... I'll tell you next week when mine arrives.



This is going to be just great Rob
Thanks!

My wallet is getting nervous already - but at least they are not going to be easy to get - so I am pretty safe for now...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> This is going to be just great Rob
> Thanks!
> 
> My wallet is getting nervous already - but at least they are not going to be easy to get - so I am pretty safe for now...



Yip my guess is your wallet is safe for at least a few months. 

And I also have a Hussar in bound and I have high hopes for that as well. 

The quest for the perfect setup continues!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Yip my guess is your wallet is safe for at least a few months.
> 
> And I also have a Hussar in bound and I have high hopes for that as well.
> 
> The quest for the perfect setup continues!



Very very exciting!!
This is going to be amazing

One can listen to lots of international reviews but when its here on SA soil its a different story!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

Dibs for when you want to sell @Rob Fisher

Sent from my Note 4

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Jp1905

Okay its nice,but for that price,that thing should be able to wipe my arse too,but to the inexperienced they all the same I guess,pretty sure they are worlds apart.

What just catches me is you can only do so much in respect of design and engineering,where else does the difference in quality come from then?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

Jp1905 said:


> Okay its nice,but for that price,that thing should be able to wipe my arse too,but to the inexperienced they all the same I guess,pretty sure they are worlds apart.
> 
> What just catches me is you can only do so much in respect of design and engineering,where else does the difference in quality come from then?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Same argument as Beetle vs Ferrari... they both take you to the shop to get bread and milk... so why not just buy a Beetle?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jp1905

Lol thats true @Rob Fisher


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

The Skyline has been picked up in Greece.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## kev mac

Takie said:


> I think once you try a HE tank you will understand the level of difference there is between commercial and high-end. It truly is worlds apart. The normal South African community knows the DotMod items to be the "best". A Dotmod product would be a 3/10 next to this.


I have always been a sort of gear head in my endeavors and back in my days of playing bass in many bands I asked the question of whether a high end bass,say a Fedora which starts around $4,000 is that much better than say a Fender or Carvin? Properly set up both sound and feel great and you could never tell what someone was playing with your eyes shut.Mosty it was about aesthetics,it couldn't make one a better musician.That said I still would like to own the Fedora just cause of the beauty and craftsmanship but realistically they were both wood and wires and in regard to the Skyline is it $150.00 better than a Petri?Just saying cause if money was no object I'd probably be first in line for one.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Skyline left Athens Greece... landed in Leipzig Germany and onto Frankfurt... JHB next stop... Arrived in JHB today... paid the customs duty etc and it was released... the plane to Durban just took off and is on it's way to Durbs!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Rob, i hope you do realise that with this big build up - the pressure is on for this Skyline to perform!

Am holding thumbs


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Rob, i hope you do realise that with this big build up - the pressure is on for this Skyline to perform!
> 
> Am holding thumbs



In a very very big way Hi Ho @Silver!

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## daniel craig

Rob Fisher said:


> Skyline left Athens Greece... landed in Leipzig Germany and onto Frankfurt... JHB next stop... Arrived in JHB today... paid the customs duty etc and it was released... the plane to Durban just took off and is on it's way to Durbs!
> 
> View attachment 78345


Just seen Todd's review on this. This one looks to be a winner  Did you take the MTL or DTL?


----------



## Rob Fisher

daniel craig said:


> Just seen Todd's review on this. This one looks to be a winner  Did you take the MTL or DTL?



When I spoke to designer he told me to take both decks so I did.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> When I spoke to designer he told me to take both decks so I did.



Two reviews Rob
Stronger juice in the MTL!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Two reviews Rob
> Stronger juice in the MTL!



I'm gonna milk this one for all it's worth Hi Ho @Silver... I'm thinking... Unboxing and then initial impressions then Lung Deck and then MTL Deck!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig

Rob Fisher said:


> When I spoke to designer he told me to take both decks so I did.


By both decks you mean 2 tanks? Or was it the Hussar that required 2 purchases


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm gonna milk this one for all it's worth Hi Ho @Silver... I'm thinking... Unboxing and then initial impressions then Lung Deck and then MTL Deck!



My suggestion is to do an initial impression on both - Rob Fisher style - take it out of box and get it going

Then - another review after 2 weeks or so - after tinkering (if necessary)

Tell Choo you will be very busy

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## boxerulez

I am just concerned over how the hands tip is gonna fit there?

Sent from my Serpent Minikin

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

daniel craig said:


> By both decks you mean 2 tanks? Or was it the Hussar that required 2 purchases



I can't remember which is which with these HE tanks... I have the Skyline, a Hussar and a Sherman Tank inbound... if my memory is right the Skyline has the option to have either a MTL or DLH deck... I will confirm tomorrow or Tuesday.


----------



## Rob Fisher

boxerulez said:


> I am just concerned over how the hands tip is gonna fit there?
> 
> Sent from my Serpent Minikin



Me too! May be a custom @hands drip tip job!

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## boxerulez

Rob Fisher said:


> Me too! May be a custom @hands drip tip job!


Yeah we know nothing stops you from putting a hands tip on your tanks lol.

Sent from my Serpent Minikin

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## daniel craig

Rob Fisher said:


> Me too! May be a custom @hands drip tip job!


That @hands tip will make it look even Higher end

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> I can't remember which is which with these HE tanks... I have the Skyline, a Hussar and a Sherman Tank inbound... if my memory is right the Skyline has the option to have either a MTL or DLH deck... I will confirm tomorrow or Tuesday.



I seem to recall in Todds video the Skyline required 2 entire tanks to get the MTL and DLH versions
Ie not just separate decks.
Anyhow, this is going to be exciting @Rob Fisher - and I cant wait to hear and see


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> I seem to recall in Todds video the Skyline required 2 entire tanks to get the MTL and DLH versions
> Ie not just separate decks.
> Anyhow, this is going to be exciting @Rob Fisher - and I cant wait to hear and see



Then I have 2 tanks coming! Whoooo!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Rob Fisher said:


> Then I have 2 tanks coming! Whoooo!



If I remember correctly I ordered the DLH version... Oh well will find out real soon!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig

Rob Fisher said:


> Then I have 2 tanks coming! Whoooo!


That ESG does look good. From Todd's review I would expect that ESG to be better than the Hussar other than the fact that you need to choose either MTL or DL. Can't wait to see your initial impressions on these tanks.


----------



## Rob Fisher

daniel craig said:


> That ESG does look good. From Todd's review I would expect that ESG to be better than the Hussar other than the fact that you need to choose either MTL or DL. Can't wait to see your initial impressions on these tanks.



Yip @daniel craig I am so amped to try these three High End hard to get tanks... the boys in the know tell me it's going to make my SM25 seem Mickey Mouse and I honestly have my doubts but in the spirit of hunting for the perfect vape I hope they are everything the hype says they are!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## daniel craig

Rob Fisher said:


> Yip @daniel craig I am so amped to try these three High End hard to get tanks... the boys in the know tell me it's going to make my SM25 seem Mickey Mouse and I honestly have my doubts but in the spirit of hunting for the perfect vape I hope they are everything the hype says they are!


I have really high hopes for it and a gut feeling tells me that they just might beat the SM25. These HE tanks really look well designed and well thought off. The materials used are also quality materials. At $200 I better be right

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Takie

Hussar and Skyline both have deck options. The Skyline optional deck alternative is currently to the public not being offered, however @Rob Fisher has good connections I see where he got both. The Hussar has both decks available for purchase as accessories. The Sherman is a dual coil deck ONLY.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Deckie

Rob Fisher said:


> Me too! May be a custom @hands drip tip job!


Ja, the drip tip will be the "maker" or "breaker" . I'm going to be watching with great interest Rob.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Skyline will be in my paws today!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## KZOR

@Rob Fisher
Seems we have a race going.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver

What are you getting @KZOR ?


----------



## KZOR



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

Quick, open it @Rob Fisher !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## daniel craig

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 78404
> View attachment 78405
> View attachment 78406
> View attachment 78407
> View attachment 78408
> View attachment 78409
> View attachment 78410
> View attachment 78411
> View attachment 78412


What a beauty


----------



## Silver

Looks very classy @Rob Fisher !
Does it come with a filled tank in the box?
Hehe

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Looks very classy @Rob Fisher !
> Does it come with a filled tank in the box?
> Hehe



Hehehe... nope that was all me... 

The quality of the tank is something else!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR

Best looking RTA tank I've seen. 
Trust you will enjoy it ALMOST as much as I enjoy my new Maddog RDA.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

More pics! OMG this is a quality tank!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta

Rob Fisher said:


> More pics! OMG this is a quality tank!
> View attachment 78416
> View attachment 78417
> View attachment 78418
> View attachment 78419
> View attachment 78420
> View attachment 78421


What build? How's the flavour?

Stop vaping and tell us!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## boxerulez

My oh my this is really really good looking.


Hope you have fun there Rob. Dont know how many of us will be able to join in that sector of tank.


----------



## Silver

Awesome @Rob Fisher 

I notice you have already vaped quite a bit

I hope quality tank equals quality vape!!!

Take your time and enjoy - have an extra puff for me

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## boxerulez

Silver said:


> Awesome @Rob Fisher
> 
> I notice you have already vaped quite a bit
> 
> I hope quality tank equals quality vape!!!
> 
> Take your time and enjoy - have an extra puff for me


no no no

None of that, let us know about flavour! Let us know if the throne has been usurped.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Stosta

boxerulez said:


> no no no
> 
> None of that, let us know about flavour! Let us know if the throne has been usurped.


I was also tempted to dish out a "disagree" to @Silver ! Just goes to show he's more of a gentleman than the two of us combined!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

I have started with a build I'm familiar with... 24g Ni80 3mm ID 7 wraps = 0.58Ω and the Skyline seems to need less power so I'm running it at 26 watts... it's just awesome...

The SM25's are not happy...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Marvellous @Rob Fisher 
So nice to see the excitement as you were opening the package!!!

you have opened so many vapemail packages - but for this one there was such a grin and a chuckle - priceless.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Takie

Rob Fisher said:


> I have started with a build I'm familiar with... 24g Ni80 3mm ID 7 wraps = 0.58Ω and the Skyline seems to need less power so I'm running it at 26 watts... it's just awesome...
> 
> The SM25's are not happy...



Who cares how it looks! Tell us how it vapes . Is your precious SM25 still awesome


----------



## Rob Fisher

Takie said:


> Who cares how it looks! Tell us how it vapes . Is your precious SM25 still awesome



@Takie it vapes like a dream... and this is a problem... the SM25's are not happy and all the other tanks are in tears right now...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deckie

@Rob Fisher she's a beauty ... I'll be the only patient one and let you enjoy & not place pressure on your shoulders. When you are ready, I shall read or watch your views. Enjoy

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## daniel craig

Rob Fisher said:


> @Takie it vapes like a dream... and this is a problem... the SM25's are not happy and all the other tanks are in tears right now...


I forsee some SM25's looking for a good home soon

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

Looks abso-bloody-lutely amazing! Gonna have to increase your household insurance! Perhaps list it as a specified item!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Takie



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Takie said:


> View attachment 78434



Top Hat with Skyline... whoa... doesn't get much better than that.... well until your Viking arrives! Congrats @Takie!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Takie

Rob Fisher said:


> Top Hat with Skyline... whoa... doesn't get much better than that.... well until your Viking arrives! Congrats @Takie!



Congrats to us both Uncle @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kimbo

Dibs on the first SS SM22 that gets neglected 

Congrats @Rob Fisher very nice tank

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## daniel craig

kimbo said:


> Dibs on the first SM22 that gets neglected


@Rob Fisher is gonna put them up for adoption soon

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kimbo

daniel craig said:


> @Rob Fisher is gonna put them up for adoption soon


I have nice mod just waiting to pulse a little power through that lovely shiny body

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig

kimbo said:


> I have nice mod just waiting to pulse a little power through that lovely shiny body


That Gold SM 22

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Deckie

I wouldn't knock the SM25 so, if you take apples for apples, (price for price), the SM25 is amazing in its own right as some ( the vast majority) cannot afford the ESG Skyline. But I think its awesome Rob, enjoy. It's like comparing a Mercedes Benz to a Lamborghini.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

daniel craig said:


> That Gold SM 22



Gold sold...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

Is this where I ask for a SM 22 ???
Lovely tank @Rob Fisher maybe this will be that end of the road devices we all looking for, for you  

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig

@Rob Fisher Soon you will have one of these mods  That middle one is staring at you.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Deckie

daniel craig said:


> @Rob Fisher Soon you will have one of these mods  That middle one is staring at you.


Wow now those are amazing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Catching up after going out for the afternoon
This thread doesnt leave too many clues yet on whether the Skyline is going to be replacing the fleet of SM25s 

Hope you enjoying the new tank @Rob Fisher !


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Catching up after going out for the afternoon
> This thread doesnt leave too many clues yet on whether the Skyline is going to be replacing the fleet of SM25s
> 
> Hope you enjoying the new tank @Rob Fisher !



Yes it is certainly replacing one of them... I can only afford one Skyline!  The flavour on this tank is outstanding and certainly better than any tank I have tried... and the build quality is un matched. It's an original and and really well engineered tank... no leaking at all... clever juice flow control... changing decks will turn it into a MTL tank... I would like a shade more airflow and I'm told there is a new deck coming with even bigger air flow. I have been cautiously optimistic of the tank and didn't want to start shouting how great it was till I have had a chance to spend some time with it... the more time I spend with it the more I feel it was worth the spend... I will spend more time with it over the next few days and do a final review once I have put it through its paces.

There is no doubt that it's a special tank and I'm really glad I was able to get one of the rare few of them floating around. And I'm finding out a little more about XXX as well...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Yes it is certainly replacing one of them... I can only afford one Skyline!  The flavour on this tank is outstanding and certainly better than any tank I have tried... and the build quality is un matched. It's an original and and really well engineered tank... no leaking at all... clever juice flow control... changing decks will turn it into a MTL tank... I would like a shade more airflow and I'm told there is a new deck coming with even bigger air flow. I have been cautiously optimistic of the tank and didn't want to start shouting how great it was till I have had a chance to spend some time with it... the more time I spend with it the more I feel it was worth the spend... I will spend more time with it over the next few days and do a final review once I have put it through its paces.
> 
> There is no doubt that it's a special tank and I'm really glad I was able to get one of the rare few of them floating around. And I'm finding out a little more about XXX as well...



Very good to hear @Rob Fisher 
Am glad for you that it worked out well on the first day
That is a great start...

Looking forward to hear more when you have more to tell...

By the way, what was your first coil and wick setup if I may ask?


----------



## daniel craig

Silver said:


> Very good to hear @Rob Fisher
> Am glad for you that it worked out well on the first day
> That is a great start...
> 
> Looking forward to hear more when you have more to tell...
> 
> By the way, what was your first coil and wick setup if I may ask?


24g Ni80 3mm ID 7 wraps = 0.58Ω

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Very good to hear @Rob Fisher
> Am glad for you that it worked out well on the first day
> That is a great start...
> 
> Looking forward to hear more when you have more to tell...
> 
> By the way, what was your first coil and wick setup if I may ask?



Standard coil I start with... Ni80 24g 3mm ID 7 wraps.... Fibre Freaks Cotton Pack

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kev mac

Rob Fisher said:


> When I spoke to designer he told me to take both decks so I did.


@Rob Fisher , I hope your arm is better from all the twisting he had to apply to make you take both.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Some more on the Skyline... I am so loving the Skyline and haven't used anything else since it arrived... it's the first tank in living history that I can refill without having 18 bog rolls standing by... the juice flow control is very clever and shutting it off and refilling is a dream with no leaking whatsoever.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## daniel craig

Rob Fisher said:


> Some more on the Skyline... I am so loving the Skyline and haven't used anything else since it arrived... it's the first tank in living history that I can refill without having 18 bog rolls standing by... the juice flow control is very clever and shutting it off and refilling is a dream with no leaking whatsoever.


What a win

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

daniel craig said:


> What a win



Big time! No longer having to remove the tank and wipe under the tank and on the mod anymore... I must say it's a relief finding a completely leak proof tank I can use on my new high end mod due in January...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig

Rob Fisher said:


> Big time! No longer having to remove the tank and wipe under the tank and on the mod anymore... I must say it's a relief finding a completely leak proof tank I can use on my new high end mod due in January...


Yeah that sounds like heaven. I noticed with every single tank there's always that routine of wiping. There's always those 1 or 2 drops to wipe somewhere.

What's the name of this high end mod you speak of ?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

daniel craig said:


> Yeah that sounds like heaven. I noticed with every single tank there's always that routine of wiping. There's always those 1 or 2 drops to wipe somewhere.
> 
> What's the name of this high end mod you speak of ?



The mod is the Viking Mythos... here are a couple of pics of it being made!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## daniel craig

@Rob Fisher That mod is a beauty  the face, the colour, all of it  it's definitely a work of art

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Some pics of the Skyline broken up...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Takie said:


> I think once you try a HE tank you will understand the level of difference there is between commercial and high-end. It truly is worlds apart. The normal South African community knows the DotMod items to be the "best". A Dotmod product would be a 3/10 next to this.


Never touched High End but this is also my rating for DotMod... I cant give the Petri RTA away in good conscience never mind sell it lol. I want to try some proper HE gear, but beating DotMod doesnt take HE. Funny story, the Petri RTA Clone is a better vape than the authentic. So they get beat by clones of themselves hahahahaHAHAHAHAHA...


----------



## Lord Vetinari

kev mac said:


> I have always been a sort of gear head in my endeavors and back in my days of playing bass in many bands I asked the question of whether a high end bass,say a Fedora which starts around $4,000 is that much better than say a Fender or Carvin? Properly set up both sound and feel great and you could never tell what someone was playing with your eyes shut.Mosty it was about aesthetics,it couldn't make one a better musician.That said I still would like to own the Fedora just cause of the beauty and craftsmanship but realistically they were both wood and wires and in regard to the Skyline is it $150.00 better than a Petri?Just saying cause if money was no object I'd probably be first in line for one.


Oh with guitars and bass, real high end tone is in the old instruments still made from core wood. You can not buy a '68 Goldtop Les Paul tone from anything but a '68 LP. 

Wont make you a bettet gutarist. But WILL make a good guitarist sound even better. Then there is feel, and the super light weight. 

Tone is in the mind true enough. But the money on a good classic is not wasted. You can FEEL it, true quality. And once you have had it, the lack thereof HURTS no jokes.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## kev mac

Mustrum Ridcully said:


> Oh with guitars and bass, real high end tone is in the old instruments still made from core wood. You can not buy a '68 Goldtop Les Paul tone from anything but a '68 LP.
> 
> Wont make you a bettet gutarist. But WILL make a good guitarist sound even better. Then there is feel, and the super light weight.
> 
> Tone is in the mind true enough. But the money on a good classic is not wasted. You can FEEL it, true quality. And once you have had it, the lack thereof HURTS no jokes.


Very true but then they won't be making any more 68 LPs or 62 Strats so the price is what ever someone will pay.


----------



## Lord Vetinari

kev mac said:


> Very true but then they won't be making any more 68 LPs or 62 Strats so the price is what ever someone will pay.


The instrument I fell in love with had a valuation of R375 000. And that was ten years ago. To this very day, my heart is shattered. The one that got away because she was out of my league, sigh...


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## kev mac

Mustrum Ridcully said:


> The instrument I fell in love with had a valuation of R375 000. And that was ten years ago. To this very day, my heart is shattered. The one that got away because she was out of my league, sigh...


Please don't even get me going on the ones I let go or passed on.But if we knew then what we know now........


----------



## kev mac

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 79792


I didn't know you owned a VanGogh ! Talk about HE .

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

If anyone is interested in getting a Skyline they will go on sale to the public in the next 24 hours!

http://www.esmokeguru.com/en/esg-mods/skyline.html

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Rob Fisher said:


> If anyone is interested in getting a Skyline they will go on sale to the public in the next 24 hours!
> 
> http://www.esmokeguru.com/en/esg-mods/skyline.html



Uncle @Rob Fisher how much was shipping?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Clouds4Days said:


> Uncle @Rob Fisher how much was shipping?



Not quite sure... I paid Euro 220 for shipping and the Skyline with both decks.


----------



## Clouds4Days

Rob Fisher said:


> Not quite sure... I paid Euro 220 for shipping and the Skyline with both decks.



Skline is €175
Decks are €33
So then shipping is €12

Did you have to pay any customs uncle rob?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Clouds4Days said:


> Skline is €175
> Decks are €33
> So then shipping is €12
> 
> Did you have to pay any customs uncle rob?



Yes I did... I would have paid 14% Vat and around R150 for documentation etc... stand by let me see if I can find the amount... I paid R466.25

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

The web site sales go live tomorrow the 28th Dec.
Greenwich Mean Time:4:00 PM (16:00)
South Africa Time (Local):6:00 PM (18:00)

Just a note... the site doesn't work very well in Chrome but fine with Interent Explorer.


----------



## Ash

How was shipping done @Rob Fisher?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Ash said:


> How was shipping done @Rob Fisher?



DHL or FedEx... FedEx I think it was. Very fast and efficient!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Oh wow... all Skylines sold out worldwide in a couple of hours!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

If you after a Skyline keep an eye on thier web site early Jan... another batch will be released.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Photo Shoot with the Canon 80D this morning!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Gizmo

That camera takes amazing shots Rob!!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Gizmo said:


> That camera takes amazing shots Rob!!



@Gizmo now I need you to come down and fly the drone to shoot pics from 200' and zoom down!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Another thing I love about the Skyline is just how easy it is to recoil and rewick... @Takie re-coils so often and I thought I would give the Skyline a new Ni80 24g 3mm 7 wrap coil this morning and see if I could taste the difference in changing a one week old coil... and yes you most certainly can... with the new coil and fresh wick I'm getting more litchi from my XXX again... don't know if it's juts all in my mind or not but it certainly tastes crisper.

The posts and screws are really high quality and that makes all the difference...




I have been using Fibre Freaks Cotton Blend and I thought I would try Cotton Bacon for a change... thread the cotton bacon and then turn into the butterfly.




Trim the wings and then tuck them gently into the juice holes... so easy.




Tank on... fill up and then open the jucie flow control... OMG this is the best tank in the world!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Uncle @Rob Fisher have you tried both decks already mtl and dtl ?
Is there a big noticeable difference between the two?


----------



## Silver

Looks great @Rob Fisher !
Love how it looks so easy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Clouds4Days said:


> Uncle @Rob Fisher have you tried both decks already mtl and dtl ?
> Is there a big noticeable difference between the two?



Nope I haven't tried the MTL deck @Clouds4Days and probably won't because the one I'm using is just perfect for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jpzx12rturbo

Thanks @Rob Fisher 
Its official…. the wife is going to kill me!

I now need a Skyline and a Sherman


----------



## Rob Fisher

jpzx12rturbo said:


> Thanks @Rob Fisher
> Its official…. the wife is going to kill me!
> 
> I now need a Skyline and a Sherman



Skyline or Hussar for sure... Sherman is a different tank and I'm still wrestling with it. But I got some coils from @RiaanRed to try in it... more from the Sherman a bit later!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jpzx12rturbo

Rob Fisher said:


> Skyline or Hussar for sure... Sherman is a different tank and I'm still wrestling with it. But I got some coils from @RiaanRed to try in it... more from the Sherman a bit later!



Your not helping @Rob Fisher !!!!!!!

So Now i need a Skyline, Hussar and a sherman

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Skyline Shot on the Snow Wolf for reflective effect!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gazzacpt

Rob Fisher said:


> Skyline Shot on the Snow Wolf for reflective effect!
> View attachment 80849
> View attachment 80850


Nice "mani" rob HRH wants to know who does your nail.

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## jpzx12rturbo

now if i can just find someone that has stock


----------



## Rob Fisher

jpzx12rturbo said:


> now if i can just find someone that has stock



Of the mod or tank or both @jpzx12rturbo ?


----------



## Rob Fisher

If you are after a Skyline got to the web site and click on the notify when in stock link. There is new stock coming shortly... and it's the new one with the V2 deck which has slightly more airflow by popular request.

http://www.esmokeguru.com/en/esg-mods/skyline-rta-air-restricted-direct-lung-hit.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jpzx12rturbo

Rob Fisher said:


> If you are after a Skyline got to the web site and click on the notify when in stock link. There is new stock coming shortly... and it's the new one with the V2 deck which has slightly more airflow by popular request.
> 
> http://www.esmokeguru.com/en/esg-mods/skyline-rta-air-restricted-direct-lung-hit.html



Good idea!

Done
Thank you kindly sir!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

jpzx12rturbo said:


> Good idea!
> 
> Done
> Thank you kindly sir!



Just a tip... when you get the alert make sure you double check which DECK you order because currently there are two and soon to be a third. MTL, Restricted Lung (the one I currently use) and the new one on it's way which will be Lung.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## jpzx12rturbo

Thank you uncle Rob!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

The last units of the first batch of Skyline RTA will be released tomorrow on thier website ( www.esmokeguru.com )


ETA is Saturday 14/01/2017 15:00 Athens, Greece time.
Click on the link below to check your local time:

https://www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/fixedtime.html…

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## jpzx12rturbo

That is great news!

will the new (DL) version be in there aswell?


----------



## Rob Fisher

jpzx12rturbo said:


> That is great news!
> 
> will the new (DL) version be in there aswell?



Nope this is still the standard Skyline. The V2 Deck will only be available probably early Feb. They are still testing it and it hasn't gone into production yet.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## jpzx12rturbo

Rob Fisher said:


> Nope this is still the standard Skyline. The V2 Deck will only be available probably early Feb. They are still testing it and it hasn't gone into production yet.


So what do you think sir?
should i rather wait for V2?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jonogeni

WOW NEXT LEVEL.


----------



## Clouds4Days

jpzx12rturbo said:


> So what do you think sir?
> should i rather wait for V2?



V2 should be better than v1. Fix any little gliches if there is any (but i doubt there are any)


----------



## Deckie

Rob Fisher said:


> The last units of the first batch of Skyline RTA will be released tomorrow on thier website ( www.esmokeguru.com )
> View attachment 81519
> 
> ETA is Saturday 14/01/2017 15:00 Athens, Greece time.
> Click on the link below to check your local time:
> 
> https://www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/fixedtime.html…


Thanks @Rob Fisher


----------



## Rob Fisher

jpzx12rturbo said:


> So what do you think sir?
> should i rather wait for V2?



I absolutely love my current Skyline and will buy a second one when the V2 Deck comes out because I want two of them.

I have now tested 4 High End Tanks and they are all bloody marvellous! But if I had to choose one right now being in mind I only got the Hurricane V2 and Pico today it would be a toss up between the Skyline and Hussar with the Skyline winning because it's Just bloody perfect in every way!

So long story short... if you can afford two high end tanks then get one now and the V2 when it comes out... if the budget is a little tighter then wait.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Deckie

That's it with the Skyline .... Logged in, put 1 in my cart, tells me it's reserved for 30 mins, went straight to the check out & it tells me it's no longer in stock. A complete shame. I'm not going to fight over stuff like Mr Price on Black Friday. I tried.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Deckie said:


> That's it with the Skyline .... Logged in, put 1 in my cart, tells me it's reserved for 30 mins, went straight to the check out & it tells me it's no longer in stock. A complete shame. I'm not going to fight over stuff like Mr Price on Black Friday. I tried.



Bummer @Deckie... I'll get you one when the new deck is released.


----------



## Clouds4Days

Deckie said:


> That's it with the Skyline .... Logged in, put 1 in my cart, tells me it's reserved for 30 mins, went straight to the check out & it tells me it's no longer in stock. A complete shame. I'm not going to fight over stuff like Mr Price on Black Friday. I tried.



Dam that sucks.
But i would wait @Deckie and get the V2


----------



## Deckie

Rob Fisher said:


> Bummer @Deckie... I'll get you one when the new deck is released.


Thanks @Rob Fisher , I really put my heart into it today & I could understand it if I missed and when I tried to add it to my cart it was out of stock. . I even put my afternoon on hold because I wasn't going to get caught snoozing. Teach me to use the "F" word when a taxi cuts in front of me. I'm patient Rob. There's a reason for this. I'd appreciate if you could next time.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ash

I know the feeling Deckie, I had that and another deck with spare glass in cart. Was fine all the way through to payment and bang. Order cancelled automatically during processing after inputting cc details. Such a shame


----------



## Deckie

Ash said:


> I know the feeling Deckie, I had that and another deck with spare glass in cart. Was fine all the way through to payment and bang. Order cancelled automatically during processing after inputting cc details. Such a shame


Ja , the mates want & then they just cancel someone else's order it looks like, but that's how these guys roll.


----------



## Deckie

Hey.....  at least I just got awarded the 1000 Positive Ratings Trophy. Now I'll go buy a Q Mini.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Ash

Deckie said:


> Hey.....  at least I just got awarded the 1000 Positive Ratings Trophy. Now I'll go buy a Q Mini.


Congrats .....lol


----------



## Rob Fisher

All Skylines sold out in under 3 minutes!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Ash

Yea, such a shame my order was cancelled (not by me). Very disappointing, to get served like that. Sometimes no matter how good the product is, you can get put off totally by the brand with bad service. Well I have emailed them so lets see what happens.


----------



## Clouds4Days

Ash said:


> Yea, such a shame my order was cancelled (not by me). Very disappointing, to get served like that. Sometimes no matter how good the product is, you can get put off totally by the brand with bad service. Well I have emailed them so lets see what happens.



Keep us informed please.


----------



## Ash

will do


----------



## Deckie

Ash said:


> Yea, such a shame my order was cancelled (not by me). Very disappointing, to get served like that. Sometimes no matter how good the product is, you can get put off totally by the brand with bad service. Well I have emailed them so lets see what happens.


I don't think you'll get half decent feedback, they've got their money - target reached but it sure does put you off the product. I look at it this way - By our standards it's not cheap & if one has to go through all that just to get told "hey sorry chap we don't need your money" without any explanation and thus having all the steam sucked from you, I'll rather give my money to local hard working vendor who cares. It takes the fun out of my hobby so I'll just remain excited about what's going on locally & what's available. In the past 3 days I've read some awesome reviews on R 500/R600 tanks. I can afford it but is it truly worth the frustration - No.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Deckie said:


> I don't think you'll get half decent feedback, they've got their money - target reached but it sure does put you off the product. I look at it this way - By our standards it's not cheap & if one has to go through all that just to get told "hey sorry chap we don't need your money" without any explanation and thus having all the steam sucked from you, I'll rather give my money to local hard working vendor who cares. It takes the fun out of my hobby so I'll just remain excited about what's going on locally & what's available. In the past 3 days I've read some awesome reviews on R 500/R600 tanks. I can afford it but is it truly worth the frustration - No.



I can assure you that they do care about you @Deckie! The issue is that they are so way oversubscribed and they can't cope... they had around 500 Skylines available for the whole world... it literally is the best RTA on the planet so a lot of people want one...


----------



## Ash

Rob Fisher said:


> I can assure you that they do care about you @Deckie! The issue is that they are so way oversubscribed and they can't cope... they had around 500 Skylines available for the whole world... it literally is the best RTA on the planet so a lot of people want one...



I understand what your saying, but i happen to be 1 of those 500 people who had it in the basket and right at the end to be cancelled with no explanation. I would totally understand if i logged in and it was out of stock. If for some reason there was an issue with payment then give me the option of another method of payment and if that fails then let ME cancel the order.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Ash said:


> I understand what your saying, but i happen to be 1 of those 500 people who had it in the basket and right at the end to be cancelled with no explanation. I would totally understand if i logged in and it was out of stock. If for some reason there was an issue with payment then give me the option of another method of payment and if that fails then let ME cancel the order.



Yip I see a few unhappy campers on thier FB page suffered the same issue...

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Deckie

Rob Fisher said:


> I can assure you that they do care about you @Deckie! The issue is that they are so way oversubscribed and they can't cope... they had around 500 Skylines available for the whole world... it literally is the best RTA on the planet so a lot of people want one...


I understand that Rob & do believe the Skyline is a good tank. What got me is the fact that it was reserved for me in my cart but on check out it was suddenly gone. "Reserved" means "Reserved" or do I totally misunderstand the true meaning of the word. They give you 30mins to check out or they chuck it back into stock. When I added it to my cart, the site told me that it was reserved for 30mins & counting but when I went to check out 2 mins later it stated the item was no longer In Stock. Why do the reserved system if it just another meaningless gesture? That's what punctured me. I'll have a few beers with my mates over dinner & I'll be fine, just frustrated at all the shuffling, dodging & diving to make sure I was there on time.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Deckie said:


> I understand that Rob & do believe the Skyline is a good tank. What got me is the fact that it was reserved for me in my cart but on check out it was suddenly gone. "Reserved" means "Reserved" or do I totally misunderstand the true meaning of the word. They give you 30mins to check out or they chuck it back into stock. When I added it to my cart, the site told me that it was reserved for 30mins & counting but when I went to check out 2 mins later it stated the item was no longer In Stock. Why do the reserved system if it just another meaningless gesture? That's what punctured me. I'll have a few beers with my mates over dinner & I'll be fine, just frustrated at all the shuffling, dodging & diving to make sure I was there on time.



No argument @Deckie


----------



## blujeenz

Deckie said:


> That's it with the Skyline .... Logged in, put 1 in my cart, tells me it's reserved for 30 mins, went straight to the check out & it tells me it's no longer in stock. A complete shame. I'm not going to fight over stuff like Mr Price on Black Friday. I tried.


Sounds like someone after my own heart... the best tasting fruit is always got out of someone else's trolley.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## jpzx12rturbo

Deckie said:


> Thanks @Rob Fisher , I really put my heart into it today & I could understand it if I missed and when I tried to add it to my cart it was out of stock. . I even put my afternoon on hold because I wasn't going to get caught snoozing. Teach me to use the "F" word when a taxi cuts in front of me. I'm patient Rob. There's a reason for this. I'd appreciate if you could next time.



Bud I feel your pain.......
I'm not going into any details but let's just say that I'm an iMac poorer today.
I reserved my whole f&@)g afternoon 
to do this ..... and then....

Motherflufer!!!!!! 
I almost shat a deer! Antlers and all.

As for the e-mail notification...........
Uhmmmm still waiting.

Anyway, people died in the war, more serious things to be upset about.


----------



## Ash

Ok guys. Here is an update regarding my order. After i sent an email to them and really not expecting any response what so ever, i get an email from them appologising and also giving me an option to pay via paypal. Payment made now and within 2 minutes i received notice that my order will be shipped out Monday morning via DHL. 

So in return i would like to give them credit for giving me a chance to get what i wanted. Very very good service from this company and will surely do business with them in the future.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Deckie

Great


Ash said:


> Ok guys. Here is an update regarding my order. After i sent an email to them and really not expecting any response what so ever, i get an email from them appologising and also giving me an option to pay via paypal. Payment made now and within 2 minutes i received notice that my order will be shipped out Monday morning via DHL.
> 
> So in return i would like to give them credit for giving me a chance to get what i wanted. Very very good service from this company and will surely do business with them in the future.


I'm so glad you came right bud. Congrats. I'm just going to leave it, no harm was done or anything, worse things could've happened & I'm relaxed now.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Ash said:


> Ok guys. Here is an update regarding my order. After i sent an email to them and really not expecting any response what so ever, i get an email from them appologising and also giving me an option to pay via paypal. Payment made now and within 2 minutes i received notice that my order will be shipped out Monday morning via DHL.
> 
> So in return i would like to give them credit for giving me a chance to get what i wanted. Very very good service from this company and will surely do business with them in the future.



Yip they are a very good company run by a really nice chap who I have personally chatted to... he cares. ESG are one of the companies that produce a quality product every time and don't compromise.


----------



## Deckie

Ash said:


> Ok guys. Here is an update regarding my order. After i sent an email to them and really not expecting any response what so ever, i get an email from them appologising and also giving me an option to pay via paypal. Payment made now and within 2 minutes i received notice that my order will be shipped out Monday morning via DHL.
> 
> So in return i would like to give them credit for giving me a chance to get what i wanted. Very very good service from this company and will surely do business with them in the future.


I was wrong ... sorry they came to the party and did the right thing.


----------



## Ash

Deckie said:


> I was wrong ... sorry they came to the party and did the right thing.



So was I. But glad to see that they did settle my case in such a professional way considering that they had been sold out anyway.


----------



## Ash

Rob Fisher said:


> Yip they are a very good company run by a really nice chap who I have personally chatted to... he cares. ESG are one of the companies that produce a quality product every time and don't compromise.



I can now fully agree with you @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Scouse45

Sho reading this story this morning had my so intrigued I felt terrible for u guys! Now I want one too I'll jus wait til more come in and my wife has made enough money for me to get one haha


----------



## Deckie

Ash said:


> So was I. But glad to see that they did settle my case in such a professional way considering that they had been sold out anyway.


I emailed them just after you did yesterday & only received a response this morning after I returned from cycling. I'm totally humbled - they have offered me one. @Rob Fisher my apologies .. they are awesome.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Ash

Deckie said:


> I emailed them just after you did yesterday & only received a response this morning after I returned from cycling. I'm totally humbled - they have offered me one. @Rob Fisher my apologies .. they are awesome.


 
That is awesome @Deckie . They really do care for their clients and to those who lost out. Really did not expect this kind of service. Well done to them.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

OK so not only is the Skyline the best RTA in the Universe it's also run by a caring and awesome team in Greece!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## jpzx12rturbo

Rob Fisher said:


> Yip they are a very good company run by a really nice chap who I have personally chatted to... he cares. ESG are one of the companies that produce a quality product every time and don't compromise.





Deckie said:


> I was wrong ... sorry they came to the party and did the right thing.





Ash said:


> So was I. But glad to see that they did settle my case in such a professional way considering that they had been sold out anyway.





Rob Fisher said:


> OK so not only is the Skyline the best RTA in the Universe it's also run by a caring and awesome team in Greece!



So what a nice way to start the day……..

I sent ESG a mail… No anger/fighting talk or any such thing i just explained what happened when i tried to place my order,
and simply requested if i could maybe reserve one out of the next bach or something like that….
I received a E-Mail from a certain Mr. Vassilis……..

Pretty much asking for all my details so my order can be sorted out.
To say I'm stoked is a understatement!

I must say a BIG "THANK YOU" to ESG and for the way they have come through. 
It says a lot about you and your company when you do things like this.

also thanks to @Rob Fisher @Deckie @Ash for various other important reasons too.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

jpzx12rturbo said:


> I received a E-Mail from a certain Mr. Vassilis……..



Vassili Papakonstantinou is the owner and Top Man at ESG. Really fantastic when the owner of the business replies to emails! ESG for the win!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Deckie

jpzx12rturbo said:


> So what a nice way to start the day……..
> 
> I sent ESG a mail… No anger/fighting talk or any such thing i just explained what happened when i tried to place my order,
> and simply requested if i could maybe reserve one out of the next bach or something like that….
> I received a E-Mail from a certain Mr. Vassilis……..
> 
> Pretty much asking for all my details so my order can be sorted out.
> To say I'm stoked is a understatement!
> 
> I must say a BIG "THANK YOU" to ESG and for the way they have come through.
> It says a lot about you and your company when you do things like this.
> 
> also thanks to @Rob Fisher @Deckie @Ash for various other important reasons too.


Yip they blew me out the water too, no arguments - just said we will make your day better - send us your details. I just had to send them an email last night because I had heard nothing since Sunday morning. This morning I received an email with the total amount & just had to pay via PayPal ... done & now just waiting.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Deckie

Rob Fisher said:


> Vassili Papakonstantinou is the owner and Top Man at ESG. Really fantastic when the owner of the business replies to emails! ESG for the win!


@Rob Fisher I've also been dealing with him.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Ash

My order was shipped yesterday, today Departed Facility in AMSTERDAM - NETHERLANDS. Delivery expected on Thursday.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## boxerulez

This is just fantastic, this is why I love small business. You will never get this kind of treatment and respect from the likes of Ijoys and Smoks....

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## jpzx12rturbo

Now i just need to somehow con @Rob Fisher into helping me get a Hellfire Phantom or a Pandora.
.
.
.
.
Or both..


----------



## Rob Fisher

jpzx12rturbo said:


> Now i just need to somehow con @Rob Fisher into helping me get a Hellfire Phantom or a Pandora.
> .
> .
> .
> .
> Or both..



Hellfire Phantom I can't help you with because I want another one first... Pandora is a beautiful mod but I hate the DNA40.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Interesting snippet I picked up chatting to Vassilis... the Skyline deck takes 30 minutes for one deck on one of his really fancy (and hellish expensive) CNC's.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

Did any of you guys experience this:

You want to add one to the cart then it says another one will be available in 15 minutes and then it is gone again,and this keeps happening.

This was both times that I wanted to secure one.


----------



## Rob Fisher

SAVapeGear said:


> Did any of you guys experience this:
> 
> You want to add one to the cart then it says another one will be available in 15 minutes and then it is gone again,and this keeps happening.
> 
> This was both times that I wanted to secure one.



Welcome to the world of High End, High Demand Vaping devices... this happens the world over with products that are made to such high standards that they can't keep up with demand... you have to be really quick when they come up for sale...

I tried to buy a Billet Box on the weekend... they sold out in under 35 seconds! It's really frustrating and flippers love it because a Billet Box RRP is around the $280 mark and they sell for more than double that the next day. Known flippers are now programmed into the system to be thrown out during the sale.


----------



## jpzx12rturbo

Rob Fisher said:


> Hellfire Phantom I can't help you with because I want another one first... Pandora is a beautiful mod but I hate the DNA40.



Strange that they went with a DNA40….

You already have one phantom… come now Uncle Rob… spread the love.


----------



## SAVapeGear

I just don't understand,if you have 50 and you add them to your available stock on your site it should go and when sold out it is out.

Don't understand the whole timing thing of another one will be available in 7 minutes and then 10 minutes and then 15 minutes.


----------



## Rob Fisher

jpzx12rturbo said:


> Strange that they went with a DNA40….
> 
> You already have one phantom… come now Uncle Rob… spread the love.



I will keep an eye out for a Phantom for you!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

SAVapeGear said:


> I just don't understand,if you have 50 and you add them to your available stock on your site it should go and when sold out it is out.
> 
> Don't understand the whole timing thing of another one will be available in 7 minutes and then 10 minutes and then 15 minutes.



Me neither...


----------



## SAVapeGear

It is like throwing bones to dogs.


----------



## Rob Fisher

SAVapeGear said:


> It is like throwing bones to dogs.



I will see if it's not possible to do a group buy for the next release. Will let you know.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## jpzx12rturbo

Rob Fisher said:


> I will keep an eye out for a Phantom for you!



Thank you so much Sir.
Your a STAR!!


----------



## Deckie

SAVapeGear said:


> It is like throwing bones to dogs.


That's where I got extremely frustrated. I got in while they where in stock, added it to my cart which then stated that it was reserved for me for 30 mins, then tried to add a spare glass & was told 1 will be available in 26 mins. That told me that 1 was reserved in someone's cart so I just tried to check out, that was 2 mins later and was told the Skyline is no longer available - that flipped my brain. At the end of the day Vassilis was extremely helpful & I even managed to get a spare glass & the MTL deck. I think their website dropped them on Saturday and caused huge problems.


----------



## jpzx12rturbo

Whoop whoop!!!

Order placed one skyline! thought wile I'm busy might as well add a Hussar.

seeing they just came back into stock.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## jpzx12rturbo

Now to get two mods for the two new tanks…..

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Ash

And its here. Can't wait till i am back to start building on it

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Ash said:


> And its here. Can't wait till i am back to start building on it


----------



## SAVapeGear

@Ash 

That was quick.I would like to have some more feedback on this tank before I join the group buy.

So if and when the other guys get theirs,please leave some feedback here.

Thanks


----------



## Ash

SAVapeGear said:


> @Ash
> 
> That was quick.I would like to have some more feedback on this tank before I join the group buy.
> 
> So if and when the other guys get theirs,please leave some feedback here.
> 
> Thanks



Will do bud. I am just amazed at how quick delivery was, as it was only shipped out on Monday.


----------



## SAVapeGear

Ash said:


> Will do bud. I am just amazed at how quick delivery was, as it was only shipped out on Monday.



How was VAT and Duties or were you lucky?


----------



## Ash

SAVapeGear said:


> How was VAT and Duties or were you lucky?



Can you believe i paid nothing at all. They cleared the item before it arrived. I called to find out cost and was told nothing. So u can't argue with that

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Ash

And here it is!


Pic rotated, edited and resized by the secret Porcupine!

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

Ash said:


> And here it is!
> View attachment 82038
> 
> Pic rotated, edited and resized by the secret Porcupine!



Congrats @Ash! What build do you have in it? How's the vape? Tell us a lot more!


----------



## Ash

So.....Skyline @ 175euros, is that truly worth that amount?

Most certainly YES. Any why u may ask?

The Build quality alone is 1 good reason if not the main reason. Everything about this RTA screams (LOUDLY TOO) QUALITY. When you unscrew the deck, its like butter. Refilling (my 2nd tank fill already) is easy and just as smooth. Threads on this RTA is world class for sure. I cannot praise the build quality enough.

To coil her up is soo easy, even a virgin could do it. My build is 26g A1 8 wrap 2.5mm comes in at 1.0ohm. I like my cool vapes. Wicking is straight forward. Flavour wise, can you get better, maybe in the future. Is it the best, Well from all what I have tried, Kayfun 3,4 & 5, Serpent Mini 22mm & 25mm, wotofo conqueror, Gemini RTA and many many many others, I would say xxx tastes the best in this. Will this RTA replace others, YESSSSSS. slowly but surely I will buy another and another to replace each and every RTA I own. For Me personally this is perfect as can be.

PS. In 2 refills not even a drop of liquid has come out. This I will give more time to see but I am sure I will have no issues with that.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Ash said:


> So.....Skyline @ 175euros, is that truly worth that amount?
> 
> Most certainly YES. Any why u may ask?
> 
> The Build quality alone is 1 good reason if not the main reason. Everything about this RTA screams (LOUDLY TOO) QUALITY. When you unscrew the deck, its like butter. Refilling (my 2nd tank fill already) is easy and just as smooth. Threads on this RTA is world class for sure. I cannot praise the build quality enough.
> 
> To coil her up is soo easy, even a virgin could do it. My build is 26g A1 8 wrap 2.5mm comes in at 1.0ohm. I like my cool vapes. Wicking is straight forward. Flavour wise, can you get better, maybe in the future. Is it the best, Well from all what I have tried, Kayfun 3,4 & 5, Serpent Mini 22mm & 25mm, wotofo conqueror, Gemini RTA and many many many others, I would say xxx tastes the best in this. Will this RTA replace others, YESSSSSS. slowly but surely I will buy another and another to replace each and every RTA I own. For Me personally this is perfect as can be.
> 
> PS. In 2 refills not even a drop of liquid has come out. This I will give more time to see but I am sure I will have no issues with that.



100% @Ash! My experience was the same... so happy it met your expectations!


----------



## Ash

Rob Fisher said:


> 100% @Ash! My experience was the same... so happy it met your expectations!



You have no idea @Rob Fisher how ecstatic I am about this RTA. Simple, beautiful and flavourful. What more do you want. The only thing is none of my 14 hands tips looks good on this. I need to get a custom 1 made, but truly I don't even care about that.

This has exceeded my expectations. Its what I have been searching for throughout my vaping life

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Ash said:


> You have no idea @Rob Fisher how ecstatic I am about this RTA. Simple, beautiful and flavourful. What more do you want. The only thing is none of my 14 hands tips looks good on this. I need to get a custom 1 made, but truly I don't even care about that.
> 
> This has exceeded my expectations. Its what I have been searching for throughout my vaping life



Snap! I had the same issue with drip tips and @hands is already working on some new ones for me! 

And I have to agree wholeheartedly with your statement "It's what I have been searching for throughout my vaping life"!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ash

It completes my mod

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Congrats on the Skyline @Ash
I like how you just went for it!
Happy to hear you are so happy. 

Other than the quality of it - how is the vape itself compared to something else you know well? Airflow, flavour density, vape action, noise?

I know it's early days but perhaps you can shed some light on those topics in a while, once you've had a chance to vape it for a while - and also try out a few juices...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Silver said:


> Congrats on the Skyline @Ash
> I like how you just went for it!
> Happy to hear you are so happy.
> 
> Other than the quality of it - how is the vape itself compared to something else you know well? Airflow, flavour density, vape action, noise?
> 
> I know it's early days but perhaps you can shed some light on those topics in a while, once you've had a chance to vape it for a while - and also try out a few juices...



Agree...

I wanna hear how it performs with dessert and bakery juices.


----------



## Ash

Silver said:


> Congrats on the Skyline @Ash
> I like how you just went for it!
> Happy to hear you are so happy.
> 
> Other than the quality of it - how is the vape itself compared to something else you know well? Airflow, flavour density, vape action, noise?
> 
> I know it's early days but perhaps you can shed some light on those topics in a while, once you've had a chance to vape it for a while - and also try out a few juices...



Thanks, I always wanted a quality RTA, based on @Rob Fisher review as well as Todds, it seemed like what I wanted. i always wanted an authentic Kayfun but based on reviews it was always mixed so i held off till they perfected it and yet it seems they did not. Don't get me wrong flavour is good on the kayfun 5 but i always had a drop 0r 2 of liquid come out and for me that's not perfect.

Airflow, definitely better than Kayfun as i have Direct Lung Deck. You get much more in a serpent mini but i am not after clouds anyways.

Flavour density is where this shines. XXX is just a whole lot crisper. it brings out the hidden flavours easily.

Noise, I would base it on the kayfun clone that i have, about the same if not skyline is tad softer.

But with time i can give you a better story

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

Ash said:


> Thanks, I always wanted a quality RTA, based on @Rob Fisher review as well as Todds, it seemed like what I wanted. i always wanted an authentic Kayfun but based on reviews it was always mixed so i held off till they perfected it and yet it seems they did not. Don't get me wrong flavour is good on the kayfun 5 but i always had a drop 0r 2 of liquid come out and for me that's not perfect.
> 
> Airflow, definitely better than Kayfun as i have Direct Lung Deck. You get much more in a serpent mini but i am not after clouds anyways.
> 
> Flavour density is where this shines. XXX is just a whole lot crisper. it brings out the hidden flavours easily.
> 
> Noise, I would base it on the kayfun clone that i have, about the same if not skyline is tad softer.
> 
> But with time i can give you a better story


Just a note.An Authentic Kayfun 5 doesn't leak.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Ash

SAVapeGear said:


> Just a note.An Authentic Kayfun 5 doesn't leak.



Ok, that's what was worrying me, cos the clone did, and always under the rta would be wet. That is why we cant review clones, it will never be like the authentic.


----------



## SAVapeGear

SAVapeGear said:


> Just a note.An Authentic Kayfun 5 doesn't leak.


Pity we can't compare Authentic VS Authentic here.I would really like to know how it compares to an Authentic Kayfun 5 on Flavor.

I would just have to dig deep and go further down the rabbit hole.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Ash

SAVapeGear said:


> Pity we can't compare Authentic VS Authentic here.I would really like to know how it compares to an Authentic Kayfun 5 on Flavor.
> 
> I would just have to dig deep and go further down the rabbit hole.



Well if you are ever in Durban, give me a shout and your more than welcome to build and try out the skyline the way you want.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Ash said:


> Ok, that's what was worrying me, cos the clone did, and always under the rta would be wet.



One thing I have learnt is that clones are generally horseshit compared to originals... that isn't always the case but by in large it is the case. I got about 5 or 6 clones recently just to satisfy my curiosity and I can tell you that most of them are going into the gorge because they are just crap and do a real injustice to the originals. I still think cloning is tantamount to stealing but that's an old discussion and not one I'm going to respond to and certainly not in this thread.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Ash

I just hope they don't clone the Skyline cos they will ruin it for them. Especially the build quality


----------



## SAVapeGear

Rob Fisher said:


> One thing I have learnt is that clones are generally horseshit compared to originals... that isn't always the case but by in large it is the case. I got about 5 or 6 clones recently just to satisfy my curiosity and I can tell you that most of them are going into the gorge because they are just crap and do a real injustice to the originals. I still think cloning is tantamount to stealing but that's an old discussion and not one I'm going to respond to and certainly not in this thread.


Yip.By cloning they just get it to look the same.But tolerances and internals are *****

And then it gives a shit name to the Authentics.

People buy the clones to see if it is worth it,then they get such a shit experience that they don't even try the Authentic.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Ash said:


> I just hope they don't clone the Skyline cos they will ruin it for them. Especially the build quality



The internals of the Skyline are going to be a nightmare for a cloner to get right... even with the sophisticated CNC machines at ESG it takes them around 30 minutes to do a deck... not conducive for cloners.


----------



## SAVapeGear

Rob Fisher said:


> The internals of the Skyline are going to be a nightmare for a cloner to get right... even with the sophisticated CNC machines at ESG it takes them around 30 minutes to do a deck... not conducive for cloners.


The Chinese even clone themselves.

They will get it to look the same but won't work the same.Same as all the other stuff.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Deckie

SAVapeGear said:


> Pity we can't compare Authentic VS Authentic here.I would really like to know how it compares to an Authentic Kayfun 5 on Flavor.
> 
> I would just have to dig deep and go further down the rabbit hole.


Don't think too hard ... one tends to end up procrastinating.


----------



## SAVapeGear

I think that is why it is so hard to get one of these tanks.They first do a check on you to see if that tank is going to China.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Deckie

I can't wait, mines somewhere over Africa now ....

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Ash said:


> Thanks, I always wanted a quality RTA, based on @Rob Fisher review as well as Todds, it seemed like what I wanted. i always wanted an authentic Kayfun but based on reviews it was always mixed so i held off till they perfected it and yet it seems they did not. Don't get me wrong flavour is good on the kayfun 5 but i always had a drop 0r 2 of liquid come out and for me that's not perfect.
> 
> Airflow, definitely better than Kayfun as i have Direct Lung Deck. You get much more in a serpent mini but i am not after clouds anyways.
> 
> Flavour density is where this shines. XXX is just a whole lot crisper. it brings out the hidden flavours easily.
> 
> Noise, I would base it on the kayfun clone that i have, about the same if not skyline is tad softer.
> 
> But with time i can give you a better story



Thanks @Ash - that is great to read
I like crisp and I like my restricted lung hits with thinner wire and lower power
So the more I read about this Skyline the more I think it is something I will like.

As for it not leaking and the quality - well that is something I would like too 

The question for me is just what deck to get? 

I think the MTL deck is probably not going to be the one for me. My RM2 is my champion for tobaccoes in that regard and I will eat my Reo if the Skyline beats it in that department.

The new still to be released "more airflow" direct lung hit deck is probably not the one for me either

I think the deck I need is the one Rob and you are vaping on now...
(the restricted lung hit deck  )
For fruity menthols.
I have to say though it will take one helluva tank to beat the restricted lung hit vape I am getting on the OL16 right now

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Clouds4Days

My whole dilema with deciding yay or nay is...
Ive always gotten better flavour from my dripper (RDA)...
Can anyone give a comparison in terms of flavour to a good dripper?
I think a dripper will always be ontop in terms of flavour...?

So my Dilema is buy a skyline and say its the best rta (but not the best flavour you will ever get) or buy a really nice authentic rda like the oddis which will probably give you the best flavour money can get and stick it on a squonker.

So confused

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Takie

Clouds4Days said:


> My whole dilema with deciding yay or nay is...
> Ive always gotten better flavour from my dripper (RDA)...
> Can anyone give a comparison in terms of flavour to a good dripper?
> I think a dripper will always be ontop in terms of flavour...?
> 
> So my Dilema is buy a skyline and say its the best rta (but not the best flavour you will ever get) or buy a really nice authentic rda like the oddis which will probably give you the best flavour money can get and stick it on a squonker.
> 
> So confused



I am sorry that I have not had a lot of time to reply to some of the questions, but I thought I would try and answer this one quickly as it is a very interesting question. 

So to answer your question, a RTA will never perform the same as an RDA, why you may ask? This is simply because a) my mouth is closer to the coil b) I struggle to dissipate heat as efficiently as an RDA and c) I am continuously exposing my juice to heat fluctuations in my tank during vaping which is impacting the molecular composition of my juice. 

The right question to ask is if the convenience of an RTA outshines that of what I am gaining from an RDA? If you are chasing flavor, flavor, flavor then an RDA is the way to go with all the CONs that come with an RDA. However how far is the like of a Skyline from that of an Oddis O-Atty. I would say around 15-20%. How far is it from the Hadaly and NarDA? I would say about 20-25%. 

What we also need to question is that an RDA will always have better airflow to that of an RTA because the air is always more direct. The skyline with its design is one of the shortest airflow paths EVER designed and that is also what makes it shine. 

Sure you can go the SQ root, however this comes with its own compromise that heated juice is mixing with fresh juice and I am sort of blending juices. You might think that, that is minimal but HE squonkers have tiny bottles for this very reason. 

Hope that helps!

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 5


----------



## Clouds4Days

Takie said:


> I am sorry that I have not had a lot of time to reply to some of the questions, but I thought I would try and answer this one quickly as it is a very interesting question.
> 
> So to answer your question, a RTA will never perform the same as an RDA, why you may ask? This is simply because a) my mouth is closer to the coil b) I struggle to dissipate heat as efficiently as an RDA and c) I am continuously exposing my juice to heat fluctuations in my tank during vaping which is impacting the molecular composition of my juice.
> 
> The right question to ask is if the convenience of an RTA outshines that of what I am gaining from an RDA? If you are chasing flavor, flavor, flavor then an RDA is the way to go with all the CONs that come with an RDA. However how far is the like of a Skyline from that of an Oddis O-Atty. I would say around 15-20%. How far is it from the Hadaly and NarDA? I would say about 20-25%.
> 
> What we also need to question is that an RDA will always have better airflow to that of an RTA because the air is always more direct. The skyline with its design is one of the shortest airflow paths EVER designed and that is also what makes it shine.
> 
> Sure you can go the SQ root, however this comes with its own compromise that heated juice is mixing with fresh juice and I am sort of blending juices. You might think that, that is minimal but HE squonkers have tiny bottles for this very reason.
> 
> Hope that helps!



Thanks for that bud it sure does help.
Can you by any chance also give us a comparison of the skyline vs a kayfun v5?


----------



## Takie

Clouds4Days said:


> Thanks for that bud it sure does help.
> Can you by any chance also give us a comparison of the skyline vs a kayfun v5?



Of course! 

So the KF5 is considered an entry level HE atty! The reason for this is due to the nature of its design. It is nothing we have not seen from SV and more importantly its in the grand picture of all their releases an improvement of the KF4. A lot of people consider it a KF4.1 rather than a KF5. 

I personally with a lot of other people consider the KF5 a confused atomizer because it does not know what style of vaping it falls under. SV tried to make it a MTL and DLH off one deck and based on your coils would swing it in either direction. What I mean is that a 3.0mm build would make it MTL and a 2.5mm build would make it a restrictive DLH. The problem with a design like this it that there has to be a compromise of the overall design to accommodate this. The juice flow control is poor in quality, the deck took a lot from the KF4 with a lot of the Hurricane v1.3 similarities in deck design. I personally found the KF5 poor in flavor quality compared to that of the Rose v3, Hurricane v1.3 or Pico RTA. I would not even dare try to put it up against a Hussar or Skyline, there is just no point. The KF5 based it selling points very much off its previous predecessors rather than stand on its own merits. I thinks its other downfall was that it was rushed to release to compete again the Rose v3 and simply failed. 

I actually remember the mad rush that every HE vaper had to get their hands on one and a few days later the HE trade groups were flooded with them for RRP or just below. I actually don't remember a KF5 being flipped for a high price other on the same day of release. 

Some people yes did enjoy the KF5 but I can tell you this that it was very far and few that spoke highly of it. 

Hope that helps.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Takie said:


> Of course!
> 
> So the KF5 is considered an entry level HE atty! The reason for this is due to the nature of its design. It is nothing we have not seen from SV and more importantly its in the grand picture of all their releases an improvement of the KF4. A lot of people consider it a KF4.1 rather than a KF5.
> 
> I personally with a lot of other people consider the KF5 a confused atomizer because it does not know what style of vaping it falls under. SV tried to make it a MTL and DLH off one deck and based on your coils would swing it in either direction. What I mean is that a 3.0mm build would make it MTL and a 2.5mm build would make it a restrictive DLH. The problem with a design like this it that there has to be a compromise of the overall design to accommodate this. The juice flow control is poor in quality, the deck took a lot from the KF4 with a lot of the Hurricane v1.3 similarities in deck design. I personally found the KF5 poor in flavor quality compared to that of the Rose v3, Hurricane v1.3 or Pico RTA. I would not even dare try to put it up against a Hussar or Skyline, there is just no point. The KF5 based it selling points very much off its previous predecessors rather than stand on its own merits. I thinks its other downfall was that it was rushed to release to compete again the Rose v3 and simply failed.
> 
> I actually remember the mad rush that every HE vaper had to get their hands on one and a few days later the HE trade groups were flooded with them for RRP or just below. I actually don't remember a KF5 being flipped for a high price other on the same day of release.
> 
> Some people yes did enjoy the KF5 but I can tell you this that it was very far and few that spoke highly of it.
> 
> Hope that helps.



Thanks for that bud 

Much apreciated.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ash

So, just a small update after 24 hours of use. Still loving every minute about it and to this very second not a drop of liquid anywhere on the outside of this tank or anywhere on my mod. I have even left this tank on its side overnight with juice flow fully open and nothing. For the 1st time I did not have to look for a tissue in this 24 hours. Wow

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Ash said:


> So, just a small update after 24 hours of use. Still loving every minute about it and to this very second not a drop of liquid anywhere on the outside of this tank or anywhere on my mod. I have even left this tank on its side overnight with juice flow fully open and nothing. For the 1st time I did not have to look for a tissue in this 24 hours. Wow



Hehehehe @Ash I understand exactly where you are coming from... still after having had mine for a while now each day I look at it and think about no leaks... my Hussar is the same. They are both have saved me the extra cost in not having to carry around a carry pack of bog rolls!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Deckie



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Ooooo the excitement mounts! Tomorrow is going to be an awesome day for us both @Deckie

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Deckie

Yip I've been pacing since Thursday, first it went to visit relatives in Finland but made it's way back to Amsterdam, then got held up in customs and they wouldn't release it because the contents were unclear but they settled for Fridge parts & I only had to pay R112.42 duties - there's actually 2 packages from them but on the other 1 I had pay R0.00, in that 1 there's a Hussar - huge day for me but I believe yours will be greater, you've really waited for your Viking.

BTW - @Petrus - http://www.vapinart.com/cart/Hussar-RTA-Single-Coil-P2920.aspx

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Major Pit Stop for the Skyline! It's time for a new Coil... Ni80 24g 7 wrap 3mm = 0.55Ω

Firbe Freaks Cotton Blend for wicking, Coil Master ceramic "Sticks", specially curved tweezers, Tweezerman scissors... OK ready!



I actually hate the Coil Master 521 build goodie... it gives me no atty issues for no reason at all...



Coil done... time to cut the pad to the size I know is perfect.




Wicked and primed.. time to fill the tank from the fat Gorilla bottle... actually as kewl as these bottles look they are really annoying because no matter how you try you simply can't stop the juice from collecting on that flat surface around the spout... if you don't wipe it first it will drop juice on you mod.




Done! Utopia once again... I have said it before and I'll say it again... there is nothing quite like a fresh coil and frsh wick!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Deckie

Now I'm super restless again.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Petrus

Rob Fisher said:


> Major Pit Stop for the Skyline! It's time for a new Coil... Ni80 24g 7 wrap 3mm = 0.55Ω
> 
> Firbe Freaks Cotton Blend for wicking, Coil Master ceramic "Sticks", specially curved tweezers, Tweezerman scissors... OK ready!
> View attachment 82453
> 
> 
> I actually hate the Coil Master 521 build goodie... it gives me no atty issues for no reason at all...
> View attachment 82454
> 
> 
> Coil done... time to cut the pad to the size I know is perfect.
> View attachment 82455
> View attachment 82456
> 
> 
> Wicked and primed.. time to fill the tank from the fat Gorilla bottle... actually as kewl as these bottles look they are really annoying because no matter how you try you simply can't stop the juice from collecting on that flat surface around the spout... if you don't wipe it first it will drop juice on you mod.
> View attachment 82457
> View attachment 82458
> 
> 
> Done! Utopia once again... I have said it before and I'll say it again... there is nothing quite like a fresh coil and frsh wick!
> View attachment 82459


@Rob Fisher, not just a great review, but also a damn good marketing strategy. It looks heavenly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deckie

Today I finally received my Skyline & just WoW 

When I started vaping almost 2 years ago I never thought I'd be prepared to spend so much on a tank. Is it worth it - YES, most definitely.
The quality is just outstanding & one can see that a lot of thought went into the design & pride goes into the manufacturing. Everything just works smoothly. The juice flow control is what amazed me the most.



Before I go into more detail, I must say this is my first review here on Ecigssa & I hope you see it from my perspective.

Firstly - what I have been searching for in a tank is basically 2 things:
1. A hassle free, leak free tank.
2. A quality substitute for my long time favourite the Subtank (Plus & Mini). To me there's certain of my favourite ADV juices that I've never been able to replicate the flavour with any other tank to date and they are many, which to me is everything when it comes to vaping. The tanks I've tried, and they are many, have actually destroyed the flavour completely.

So those are the 2 things I was hoping to achieve in buying the Skyline - mission completed.

@Silver , you'll find my initial thoughts on the Skyline appealing because like me, you enjoy the Restricted Lung Hits of the Subtank & find it satisfactory & with the Skyline it's exactly the same with the restricted air flow RBA. Flavour replication against my Subtank - spot on!

When I set the Skyline up, I decided to go with the exact same build I do in my Subtanks - Clapton 26/32 Kanthal, 6 wraps. 2.5mm id, 0.60 oHms. Wicked with Jap organic cotton as this would be a challenge with regards to wicking & to test the leaking. Running at 20W & so far I've put 3 tanks through it and not single leak. Refilling is a breeze & with the precision juice flow control one can dial it in exactly.

Over the next few days I plan to try different builds, SS Clapton, Ni80, SS along with CB2 thrown into the mix to really learn all I can about the Skyline. While the Skyline was in Finland I already ordered a 2nd one & so glad I did.
Now @hands needs to make me a few drip tips to go with the Skyline

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher

Deckie said:


> So those are the 2 things I was hoping to achieve in buying the Skyline - mission completed.



So glad you are as happy with yours as I am mine... I too have ordered another one! 

Mission Accomplished!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deckie

Rob Fisher said:


> So glad you are as happy with yours as I am mine... I too have ordered another one!
> 
> Mission Accomplished!


Mission Accomplished - Most definitely. Rob with the amount of money I've wasted over the past 18 months on tanks that just don't do it for me, I could've bought 4 of these already.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Deckie said:


> Mission Accomplished - Most definitely. Rob with the amount of money I've wasted over the past 18 months on tanks that just don't do it for me, I could've bought 4 of these already.



And if you are like me you are going to look at that tank intently while opening or closing the juice flow and shake your head in amazement!


----------



## Deckie

Rob Fisher said:


> And if you are like me you are going to look at that tank intently while opening or closing the juice flow and shake your head in amazement!


That juice flow control is a work of art in itself - ingenious. There's only 1 thing they could do to improve the Skyline - make a 24/25mm version, same height, larger juice capacity. Keep everything else the same, chamber size & the RBA deck.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Deckie said:


> That juice flow control is a work of art in itself - ingenious. There's only 1 thing they could do to improve the Skyline - make a 24/25mm version, same height, larger juice capacity. Keep everything else the same, chamber size & the RBA deck.



100% @Deckie! I will let Vassilis know!


----------



## Ash

@Deckie u have nailed it with your review. U don't understand how upset i am cos i wasted so much on other crap. But we all learn from our mistakes. @Rob Fisher i do hope i am still on your group buy list and if and only if a 2nd 1 becomes available with that list i will gladly take it. 

I am currently cleaning out my drawer and getting rid of most of my unused stuff just so my skylines can sit in there. I still cannot praise this Rta enough. 

Happy vaping smiles @Deckie


----------



## Deckie

Another things chaps - save your money buying spare glass tanks for the Skyline - The glass for the Toptank Mini is exactly the same. I purchased a spare from them & compared it to a spare for the Toptank.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 4 | Useful 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Ash said:


> @Deckie u have nailed it with your review. U don't understand how upset i am cos i wasted so much on other crap. But we all learn from our mistakes. @Rob Fisher i do hope i am still on your group buy list and if and only if a 2nd 1 becomes available with that list i will gladly take it.
> 
> I am currently cleaning out my drawer and getting rid of most of my unused stuff just so my skylines can sit in there. I still cannot praise this Rta enough.
> 
> Happy vaping smiles @Deckie



Yip you are on the group buy!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Oh wow @Deckie !
Am so glad you like it
Congrats and many happy vapes!

Thanks for sharing your views and sharing the excitement.
Was great to read!

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Silver said:


> Oh wow @Deckie !
> Am so glad you like it
> Congrats and many happy vapes!
> 
> Thanks for sharing your views and sharing the excitement.
> Was great to read!



@Silver are you also having sleepless nights thinking of the skyline and when you do fall asleep you dreaming of the skyline and you wake up real early to go onto ecigssa to see if there is any news on the skyline....

Damit....
Im im driving myself insane thinking about this skyline

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

As soon as I get some news on when the Skylines will head to SA I will let you guys know...

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Clouds4Days

Rob Fisher said:


> As soon as I get some news on when the Skylines will head to SA I will let you guys know...



No rush uncle Rob, i can only get it on the 25th of Feb remember

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Clouds4Days said:


> @Silver are you also having sleepless nights thinking of the skyline and when you do fall asleep you dreaming of the skyline and you wake up real early to go onto ecigssa to see if there is any news on the skyline....
> 
> Damit....
> Im im driving myself insane thinking about this skyline



I am trying to exercise patience @Clouds4Days 

Practicing for DIY - lol

Jokes aside I am very excited. Not sleepless nights but excited

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Silver said:


> I am trying to exercise patience @Clouds4Days
> 
> Practicing for DIY - lol
> 
> Jokes aside I am very excited. Not sleepless nights but excited



Yeah im just over exaggerating 
I still am sleeping very well 

But i think once we get that tracking number its gonna be a diffrent story

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Deckie

Clouds4Days said:


> Yeah im just over exaggerating
> I still am sleeping very well
> 
> But i think once we get that tracking number its gonna be a diffrent story


What's gonna happen is this - once they ship with DHL, it's a matter off 3or 4 days & they are with us in SA, as long as they don't decide to undertake a round the world adventure. They are first gonna go to Durbs, where they will spend a few days with Rob, who might decide to head out on an adventure himself, which could be anything from 2 or 3 days up to 3 or 4 weeks. That's when your wife will love you because you'll start fixing everything around the house you've been neglecting since you started vaping, just to keep yourself busy.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Clouds4Days

Deckie said:


> What's gonna happen is this - once they ship with DHL, it's a matter off 3or 4 days & they are with us in SA, as long as they don't decide to undertake a round the world adventure. They are first gonna go to Durbs, where they will spend a few days with Rob, who might decide to head out on an adventure himself, which could be anything from 2 or 3 days up to 3 or 4 weeks. That's when your wife will love you because you'll start fixing everything around the house you've been neglecting since you started vaping, just to keep yourself busy.



Lucky for me, nothing needs fixing... Wait a minute ther me was that tap that was...?and that cupboard that was... ?And... ???

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stosta

Deckie said:


> Today I finally received my Skyline & just WoW
> 
> When I started vaping almost 2 years ago I never thought I'd be prepared to spend so much on a tank. Is it worth it - YES, most definitely.
> The quality is just outstanding & one can see that a lot of thought went into the design & pride goes into the manufacturing. Everything just works smoothly. The juice flow control is what amazed me the most.
> View attachment 82654
> 
> 
> Before I go into more detail, I must say this is my first review here on Ecigssa & I hope you see it from my perspective.
> 
> Firstly - what I have been searching for in a tank is basically 2 things:
> 1. A hassle free, leak free tank.
> 2. A quality substitute for my long time favourite the Subtank (Plus & Mini). To me there's certain of my favourite ADV juices that I've never been able to replicate the flavour with any other tank to date and they are many, which to me is everything when it comes to vaping. The tanks I've tried, and they are many, have actually destroyed the flavour completely.
> 
> So those are the 2 things I was hoping to achieve in buying the Skyline - mission completed.
> 
> @Silver , you'll find my initial thoughts on the Skyline appealing because like me, you enjoy the Restricted Lung Hits of the Subtank & find it satisfactory & with the Skyline it's exactly the same with the restricted air flow RBA. Flavour replication against my Subtank - spot on!
> 
> When I set the Skyline up, I decided to go with the exact same build I do in my Subtanks - Clapton 26/32 Kanthal, 6 wraps. 2.5mm id, 0.60 oHms. Wicked with Jap organic cotton as this would be a challenge with regards to wicking & to test the leaking. Running at 20W & so far I've put 3 tanks through it and not single leak. Refilling is a breeze & with the precision juice flow control one can dial it in exactly.
> 
> Over the next few days I plan to try different builds, SS Clapton, Ni80, SS along with CB2 thrown into the mix to really learn all I can about the Skyline. While the Skyline was in Finland I already ordered a 2nd one & so glad I did.
> Now @hands needs to make me a few drip tips to go with the Skyline
> View attachment 82655


Great review @Deckie !

The Subtank is untouchable IMO so the comparison to it was especially of interest to me. It sounds like I need to start saving!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Deckie

Stosta said:


> Great review @Deckie !
> 
> The Subtank is untouchable IMO so the comparison to it was especially of interest to me. It sounds like I need to start saving!


Thanks @Stosta . That's been my issue all along, comparing every other tank I've bought to the Subtank. That's my vaping nirvana. I'm afraid the classified's are going to become saturated with SM25's over the next few days

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## jpzx12rturbo

you guys are damn lucky……

My skyline and Hussar has arrived…. is in my hands 
but i can't do nothing with it!

Ive contracted some or other Snot virus from one of my rugrats..
so vapping is not working for me right now.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Deckie

jpzx12rturbo said:


> you guys are damn lucky……
> 
> My skyline and Hussar has arrived…. is in my hands
> but i can't do nothing with it!
> 
> Ive contracted some or other Snot virus from one of my rugrats..
> so vapping is not working for me right now.


Menthol = XXX

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## jpzx12rturbo

Deckie said:


> Menthol = XXX



Uhhmmm nope i don't think so…. Cant like anything minty,menthol.
Not due to not trying, I've tried...
Just not my cup of tea..lol


----------



## Rob Fisher

jpzx12rturbo said:


> you guys are damn lucky……
> 
> My skyline and Hussar has arrived…. is in my hands
> but i can't do nothing with it!
> 
> Ive contracted some or other Snot virus from one of my rugrats..
> so vapping is not working for me right now.



OK at least give us some pics!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## jpzx12rturbo

Rob Fisher said:


> OK at least give us some pics!



Will post them when I get home tonight. Haven't even taken it out the
DHL packing yet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

jpzx12rturbo said:


> Will post them when I get home tonight. Haven't even taken it out the
> DHL packing yet.


That is just wrong.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Deckie

jpzx12rturbo said:


> Will post them when I get home tonight. Haven't even taken it out the
> DHL packing yet.


Totally wrong .... You just don't do that.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## jpzx12rturbo

I knew I couldn't use it.... and didn't want to get pissed off even more by looking at it. Hehehehe

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Stosta

jpzx12rturbo said:


> I knew I couldn't use it.... and didn't want to get pissed off even more by looking at it. Hehehehe


It's like prolonging the experience! I'm with you you on this one @jpzx12rturbo !


----------



## Ash

jpzx12rturbo said:


> you guys are damn lucky……
> 
> My skyline and Hussar has arrived…. is in my hands
> but i can't do nothing with it!
> 
> Ive contracted some or other Snot virus from one of my rugrats..
> so vapping is not working for me right now.



I will tell you this much, your nose will leak more than the skyline at this point .

I have not wiped down my skyline once since I got it and have used it from day 1. LEAK FREE

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## jpzx12rturbo

Ok so here they are.......



jpzx12rturbo said:


> My vape mail from Friday that I only
> Opened tonight....
> 
> View attachment 82837
> View attachment 82838
> View attachment 82839
> View attachment 82840
> View attachment 82841
> 
> 
> Now I really wish I wasn't sick!!!!


----------



## jpzx12rturbo

Ok so I can't comment on the flavor or taste it produces as I can't taste squat...

BUT THE BUILD QUALITY,!!
Oh my sack!

You guys were not joking!
I'm truly speechless, every thing fits together like
Finely honed pieces.
Wow

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Great to hear @jpzx12rturbo !!


----------



## Rob Fisher

OMG that has to be the fastest order processing in history! I ordered one and a half hours ago and DHL just picked up the parcel and it's on it's way! ESG is awesome! Outstanding product and outstanding service!

If anyone is wondering what the order was for... it's the polished Ultem Tanks and Drip Tips for the Skyline!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ash

Awsome stuff @Rob Fisher


----------



## Rob Fisher

Skyline all dressed up in it's new Ultem Tank and Drip Tip!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Deckie

Snap!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Ash

Hows the SXmini Deckie. You enjoying it. Picked up 1 today


----------



## Deckie

Q Mini or SX Mini. I have both & I'm happy with them. I've had my SX Mini for well over a year now & never skips a beat. You can never go wrong with a Yihi Mod although people weren't too happy with the ML Class because they were thin & fell over easy but all. I'll never sell either of them. What I like about the Q Mini besides it's quality is that it can take a 25mm tank & you can use a 22mm tank on there & it doesn't look lost or too small.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ash

q mini is what I picked up today

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silent Movie on the Skyline with the new Sky Deck.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Silent Movie on the Skyline with the new Sky Deck.




That guy draws very neatly
Thanks for sharing @Rob Fisher
I think we may need @Tom to take a look from 7:45 onwards and perhaps he can summarise for us the jist of what the guy is saying. It seems this guy is a serious vaper and knows what he's talking about  i assume he is praising the Skydeck

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tom

Silver said:


> That guy draws very neatly
> Thanks for sharing @Rob Fisher
> I think we may need @Tom to take a look from 7:45 onwards and perhaps he can summarise for us the jist of what the guy is saying. It seems this guy is a serious vaper and knows what he's talking about  i assume he is praising the Skydeck


yip...basically he says exactly that, its for him a new reference deck. 

For me that was also the first time to hear about it....made me look for availabilty around here. Easily the most expensive tank around.... 175 Euro is quite a number

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Tom said:


> yip...basically he says exactly that, its for him a new reference deck.
> 
> For me that was also the first time to hear about it....made me look for availabilty around here. Easily the most expensive tank around.... 175 Euro is quite a number



Thanks @Tom, much appreciated.

This is a high end tank made by ESG in Greece.
Rob Fisher was extremely happy with the restricted lung hit initial version and now this is the new SkyDeck which allows for many airflow options. 
I havent seen one or tried one myself but Rob and the few that have gotten one love it to bits. Its apparently also made to very high quality.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oupa

Dieser tank scheint sehr gut! Ich werde eins bekommen!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## blujeenz

Ich werde eins bekommen, wenn sie einen halben preisverkauf haben.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Oupa

blujeenz said:


> Ich werde eins bekommen, wenn sie einen halben preisverkauf haben



Wenn Schweine fliegen ja!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Raindance

Und I only vant to hear vone click!

And by the way, pigs do fly. Some even own their own airplanes!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Silver

Und wat se julle?
Lol

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

My last coil and wick build on my Skyline before the new Skydeck arrives this week for testing!


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Finally I have my grub little paws on the new Sky Deck! 

Space for more wick! Out with the old and in with the new!






I chose the biggest of the airflow's... 1,8mm x 6 slot! And I installed a Coil Company 3mm special build! Note to @RiaanRed (I need plenty more 3mm coils (special build) both leg options please!




I'm getting better and more patient when installing coils and wicks these days...




I did trim a little off the top of the wicks... forgot to take more pics because the excitement level was a dash on the high side!




Now I can face the day!



Initial reaction is everyone is going to be very happy with the new Sky Deck!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5


----------



## Ash

Wow @ Rob Fisher. Sounds really really good cannot wait to get my hands on these.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## RiaanRed

Rob Fisher said:


> Finally I have my grub little paws on the new Sky Deck!
> 
> Space for more wick! Out with the old and in with the new!
> View attachment 88469
> View attachment 88470
> View attachment 88471
> View attachment 88472
> 
> 
> I chose the biggest of the airflow's... 1,8mm x 6 slot! And I installed a Coil Company 3mm special build! Note to @RiaanRed (I need plenty more 3mm coils (special build) both leg options please!
> View attachment 88473
> View attachment 88474
> 
> 
> I'm getting better and more patient when installing coils and wicks these days...
> View attachment 88475
> View attachment 88476
> 
> 
> I did trim a little off the top of the wicks... forgot to take more pics because the excitement level was a dash on the high side!
> View attachment 88477
> View attachment 88478
> 
> 
> Now I can face the day!
> View attachment 88479
> 
> 
> Initial reaction is everyone is going to be very happy with the new Sky Deck!



Ok Uncle will send you


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Ash

So How is the flavour now with the new skydeck @Rob Fisher. Did the skyline get any better


----------



## Silver

Thanks for sharing this @Rob Fisher 
It looks very cool!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Ash said:


> So How is the flavour now with the new skydeck @Rob Fisher. Did the skyline get any better



Ash it is better! But I have built my coil too low and am not getting the full benefit of the air flow yet. When the tank is empty I will move the coil higher and give it a go. But as it is is still outstanding. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

The second batch of Skylines in full production ready for the upcoming sale!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Ash

Rob Fisher said:


> Ash it is better! But I have built my coil too low and am not getting the full benefit of the air flow yet. When the tank is empty I will move the coil higher and give it a go. But as it is is still outstanding.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Any Updates on this new deck with bigger airflow. U have had it a few days now.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Ash said:


> Any Updates on this new deck with bigger airflow. U have had it a few days now.



The Skyline is still my number one RTA on the planet and the new deck is better and the juice flow is better but I never had an issue before... I must say I do like the improved airflow and the flavour is still outstanding using the biggest airflow... personally I expected more airflow at full open. But with all the options available people will be able to tweak the vape to thier perfect juice and air flow.

With the new deck and Sky Discs still no leaking which is a relief for me...

The Skyline is perfect in every way except juice capacity. You need to carry a bottle of juice with you.

Reactions: Thanks 3


----------



## Ash

awesome to hear that. Cannot wait now

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## jpzx12rturbo

Did my very first build on the skyline...

A coil empire 26/38 Clapton 



Firing at 0.32ohms and 35w




And Voala! Looks nice on top of the Loch Ness

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

jpzx12rturbo said:


> Did my very first build on the skyline...



@jpzx12rturbo that looks more than beautiful... but how is the flavour?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## jpzx12rturbo

Rob Fisher said:


> @jpzx12rturbo that looks more than beautiful... but how is the flavour?



Thank you uncle @Rob Fisher 
To be very honest sir...
I was expecting more, but I'm sure it's just the build. With this build in it, it's just a hairs width better than my SM25 with exactly same build and juice.

You have any recommendations on a build?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

jpzx12rturbo said:


> Thank you uncle @Rob Fisher
> To be very honest sir...
> I was expecting more, but I'm sure it's just the build. With this build in it, it's just a hairs width better than my SM25 with exactly same build and juice.
> 
> You have any recommendations on a build?



Honest feedback @jpzx12rturbo 
What juice were you vaping in there?


----------



## Rob Fisher

jpzx12rturbo said:


> Thank you uncle @Rob Fisher
> To be very honest sir...
> I was expecting more, but I'm sure it's just the build. With this build in it, it's just a hairs width better than my SM25 with exactly same build and juice.
> 
> You have any recommendations on a build?



24g Ni80 7 wrap 2,5 or 3mm. For me the best build is a Special Clapton 2,5mmm that @RiaanRed makes for me.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## jpzx12rturbo

Silver said:


> Honest feedback @jpzx12rturbo
> What juice were you vaping in there?



I have Paulies strawberry lemon cake in both the skyline and SM25

Look don't get me wrong there's definitely a difference on the skyline. Like I said maybe I was just expecting like RDA type of flavor......
the flavor seems to be a bit more concentrated and I'm getting more of the lemon coming through on the skyline...

I think the build just isn't doing it justice.
Might need another coil
Might need to lower/raise the coil

I just need to play with it and find what works best.

Or I'm just full of shit and can't taste lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jpzx12rturbo

Rob Fisher said:


> 24g Ni80 7 wrap 2,5 or 3mm. For me the best build is a Special Clapton 2,5mmm that @RiaanRed makes for me.



I'll give that a bash first while I get
Mr @RiaanRed to build me some.

Thanks skipper!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

@jpzx12rturbo - hang in there - maybe you should try Rob's suggested build and from there, vary one thing at a time.

I built about 100 coils and varied so many things till I got what I think is the perfect vape on my RM2 for my Blackbird tobacco. Varied the wraps, coil gauge, internal ID and coil position. Very methodically, one at a time....

Edit - and the wick.....

Hope you get it right...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jpzx12rturbo

Oh hell yes!
I'd be stupid not to try what Rob suggested. The man has had way more time on the skyline than me.

Im sure I'll get it perfected... hell I have access to all you guys and experience so...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

jpzx12rturbo said:


> Oh hell yes!
> I'd be stupid not to try what Rob suggested. The man has had way more time on the skyline than me.
> 
> Im sure I'll get it perfected... hell I have access to all you guys and experience so...



Also, remember that the juice that Rob vapes is quite different.
Robs XXX is a 50/50 fruity light menthol
Yours is a dessert and if I recall, Paulies juices are 70% VG
So I think the perfect coil for Rob and XXX may not be the perfect one for your juice (and of course, your taste)

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## jpzx12rturbo

Uncle @Rob Fisher ...
Do you use the same coil from Riaan in the
Hussar as well?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Yes I do. And in my Skyline. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Ash

Wow, Another Great review. The 1 con regarding the changing of airdisks makes some sense. But overall not a major issue. I must say, I just travelled with my skyline on a 5 day trip to jhb. Was scared to take my HE RTA anywhere, but Went and came back without the need to wipe down or change the coil for that 5 days was a dream come true. A Solid travel RTA.

The way he starts to vape after putting in juice is the exact same way I have been doing it. Vape a bit then slowly open juice flow. That for me prevents flooding and to date not 1 drop has come out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Couple of notes... Phil was not correct on removing the airdisk... you don't push from the bottom... the device for removal goes in from the top and the hole fits that lip and out it comes.

And my Skyline doesn't have any movement at all from the juice flow control... not sure why his moved a little?

The Skyline is expensive yes... but it certainly is still the best RTA on the planet!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ash

Rob Fisher said:


> Couple of notes... Phil was not correct on removing the airdisk... you don't push from the bottom... the device for removal goes in from the top and the hole fits that lip and out it comes.
> 
> And my Skyline doesn't have any movement at all from the juice flow control... not sure why his moved a little?
> 
> The Skyline is expensive yes... but it certainly is still the best RTA on the planet!



Yes, I know the way he was doing it was wrong, but the point of changing the airdisk, instead of the top it should be underneath makes more sense. so u don't have to remove the coil.

My v1 does not have movement either

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


>




Thanks @Rob Fisher for sharing
Phil Busardo is great because he is so thorough and conveys the info in an easiy to understand manner.
This looks like a super tank and I am looking forward to it!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Silver

On thr point of removing the airdisk from the top and having to change the coil, i know what he is talking about. Hehe

I wanted to remove the airflow restrictor on my Merlin Mini but didnt feel like changing the coil.
I managed to remove the wick and put in a mandrel and move the coil a bit up to get the restrictor out, afterwhich i moved the coil back into position. It worked but i did manage to deform the coil slightly and the vape was slightly less good after.

I just hope we get the larger tank capacity and not the 2ml TPD version

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Pitstop for the Skyline... new 2,5mm staple clapton and now on top of my new Limited Edition Black Rose in purple stab wood!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

News from ESG - "Release of Skyline second batch will start tuesday 25 April".


----------



## Rob Fisher

Oh wow... the guys on the group buy can be real happy they are on the group buy... this batch number two is only 600 units and the whole planet wants them... it's gonna be a bun fight of note on Tuesday! And the stinking flippers will be all over it!

For those not in the group buy the Skyline will be available tomorrow Tuesday 5pm SA Time!

6:00 PM Tuesday, in Greece is
5:00 PM Tuesday, in South Africa

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> Oh wow... the guys on the group buy can be real happy they are on the group buy... this batch number two is only 600 units and the whole planet wants them... it's gonna be a bun fight of note on Tuesday! And the stinking flippers will be all over it!
> 
> For those not in the group buy the Skyline will be available tomorrow Tuesday 5pm SA Time!
> 
> 6:00 PM Tuesday, in Greece is
> 5:00 PM Tuesday, in South Africa
> View attachment 92554


So South Africa has already snagged 5% of the units!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Ash

I cannot wait. Honestly my skyline has been so flawless to date. And it has travelled very well. No leaks at all.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Skylines now on sale! https://www.esmokeguru.com/en/esg-mods/skyline.html


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> Skylines now on sale! https://www.esmokeguru.com/en/esg-mods/skyline.html


Looks like their server is about to go on holiday

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ash

so are u ordering another 1 @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Ash said:


> so are u ordering another 1 @Rob Fisher



No I have 2 additional ones on order.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ash

I don't think a fast internet connection would have helped here. Server crashed so many times. Thank goodness we have the group buy. Feel sorry for those who did not act on this 1. They truly missing out.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Christos

And they are all sold out!


----------



## Willyza

here you go, you can do it this way ?
https://www.esmokeguru.com/en/esg-mods/skyline-accessories.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Seeing there are a shitload of Skylines heading to SA I thought I would take mine apart and clean and take pics and rewick!

Deck with the biggest Airdisk. Stpale Clapton from The Coil Company!




Polished Ultem Tank and top juice fill ring.




Juice flow control and main chamber.




Main chamber from another angle and the 510 drip tip holder.




Skyline in all it's glory!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

When you get your Skyline the O-RIngs would have been lubricated with PG... don't underestimate the importance of keeping all the O-Ring lubricated because of the very small tolerances with the outstanding engineering!

I use the bowtie technique taught to me by @BigGuy!




Bow tie trimmed. Tails tucked in gently to cover the juice holes.




Primed and the wick is not restricting the airflow and the coil is clear. Fill tank with the juice flow control closed! This part is critical because if you don't close the jucie flow there will be juice everywhere... you will only forget that twice. 




Open Juice Flow and see the bubbles!




My perfect settings. Coils anywhere from 0,45Ω to 0.6Ω works for me.



Rock and Roll!

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Silver

Thanks so much for this @Rob Fisher

Not only did you find this tank for us and assist in the group buy, but you now give us step by step instructions with photos and the main points! Who needs to read the manual even if there is one!

We are spoilt - you are a gentleman of note!

Thanks

Reactions: Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## RayDeny

I see the new Skyline is already been sold on a Facebook auctions group. Currently up on $300.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

RayDeny said:


> I see the new Skyline is already been sold on a Facebook auctions group. Currently up on $300.



Yip... bloody flippers!


----------



## Ash

The 1 thing I can say, without a doubt, Even if I was offered double the price, the Skylines are the only RTA's I would NEVER SELL. The only time would be if I gave up vaping all together. Seeing all the positive comments about the skyline floating around on FB does not surprise me 1 bit. TBH, I am yet to find 1 negative comment about it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Ash said:


> The 1 thing I can say, without a doubt, Even if I was offered double the price, the Skylines are the only RTA's I would NEVER SELL. The only time would be if I gave up vaping all together. Seeing all the positive comments about the skyline floating around on FB does not surprise me 1 bit. TBH, I am yet to find 1 negative comment about it.



The only negative for me is refilling so often... close the juice flow, take the top off, refill, top part back on and then unscrew the juice flow again... Other than that the Skyline is the bosoms!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ash

Yea but that becomes second nature. I guess you go through more juice than I do.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> The only negative for me is refilling so often... close the juice flow, take the top off, refill, top part back on and then unscrew the juice flow again... Other than that the Skyline is the bosoms!


It's like saying the only negative to owning a car is filling up with petrol  
Also having a good chuckle at the leaking TATA thread this morning

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Message from ESG.

Hi Friends, Please give attention to the detail that the Airdisk has to be complete inside the deck !!! Totally flush. Because if it isn't it could happens that you burn with your coil the surface of the Airdisk and you will not have the correct taste and function of the Skyline. Please check the picture !!! Thanks

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1 | Informative 3


----------



## jpzx12rturbo

Rob Fisher said:


> 24g Ni80 7 wrap 2,5 or 3mm. For me the best build is a Special Clapton 2,5mmm that @RiaanRed makes for me.



Uncle @Rob Fisher i finally got the skyline sorted!!!!!

Wow!!
I did 24g kidney puncher ni80 5 wrap
Spaced coil and cut the wick shorter than I normally do.... (doesn't even touch the bottom of the juice well)

All I can say is it tastes like I'm drinking the juice not vaping it.

The flavor is soooooo intense!

Thank you sir!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

jpzx12rturbo said:


> Uncle @Rob Fisher i finally got the skyline sorted!!!!!
> 
> Wow!!
> I did 24g kidney puncher ni80 5 wrap
> Spaced coil and cut the wick shorter than I normally do.... (doesn't even touch the bottom of the juice well)
> 
> All I can say is it tastes like I'm drinking the juice not vaping it.
> 
> The flavor is soooooo intense!
> 
> Thank you sir!



Winner Winner Chicken Dinner! That's the way it should be! Awesome @jpzx12rturbo


----------



## jpzx12rturbo

But now she is a thirsty tank... really blows through the juice


----------



## Rob Fisher

jpzx12rturbo said:


> But now she is a thirsty tank... really blows through the juice



That I don't mind... flavour is everything!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wikus

jpzx12rturbo said:


> But now she is a thirsty tank... really blows through the juice


With a 2ml capacity tank, it doesn't really blow through the juice, u just have to refill every 5 pulls.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Picture of ‎Vassilis Papakonstantinou (Right) from ESG and Mateusz Nowak (Left) from Hussar!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

The whole ESG Team along with two celebs!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RayDeny

Have any of the guys in the know heard more info on the Skyline shorty kit?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vincent

RayDeny said:


> Have any of the guys in the know heard more info on the Skyline shorty kit?



Taking a wild guess here, but I think that might be the TPD compliant 2ml tank that they refer to on the Skyline product page... I could be wrong


----------



## RayDeny

From the look of it it's a new drop in drip tip assy. That combines the drip tip and juice control "knob"


----------



## Vincent

RayDeny said:


> From the look of it it's a new drop in drip tip assy. That combines the drip tip and juice control "knob"



Ah yes, I see that now... I was too busy staring at the glass portion 

I think you are right, that does indeed look like a drop in replacement and an awesome one at that.


----------



## Amir

RayDeny said:


> Have any of the guys in the know heard more info on the Skyline shorty kit?



Looks boss without that juice flow control ring 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vincent

RayDeny said:


> From the look of it it's a new drop in drip tip assy. That combines the drip tip and juice control "knob"



@SAVapeGear kindly pointed out in the Skyline group buy thread that this drip tip / juice flow control can be seen in PBusardo's "The Hall Of Vape - Stuttgart Germany" video.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Amir

Vincent said:


> @SAVapeGear kindly pointed out in the Skyline group buy thread that this drip tip / juice flow control can be seen in PBusardo's "The Hall Of Vape - Stuttgart Germany" video.




I love the terminology... I'm a Skyliner

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ash

Another Review of the skyline

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Seeing that there will be a few more Skylines in operation very shortly I thought it would be a good time to do a new build in my Skyline. Because of the overlaps I get with 6 and 7 wrap claptons I tried a 5 wrap in one of my Billet Box's and the build came out at 0.44Ω and at 27 watts the vape is brilliant... so I figured I would try the same on the Skyline... first thing is the coil looks way better not that it is the right size... and reducing the coil by one wrap it also fits and comes out at 0.54Ω (was previously 0.65Ω) and the flavour has also improved... or it could just be the new fresh coil. Either way it looks way more pro without the overlapping legs.

Old coil out and checked that the air disk is seated all the way.




I look like a major pro coil builder... well a coil inserter pro in any event. 






Bow tie method thanks to @BigGuy and then trimmed about a third off...




Tuck the tails in gently and prime the wick.




Happy Days. Coil was a Coil Company coil from @RiaanRed and it was 2,5mm.




The Skyline is a special tank no question!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Useful 1


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> Seeing that there will be a few more Skylines in operation very shortly I thought it would be a good time to do a new build in my Skyline. Because of the overlaps I get with 6 and 7 wrap claptons I tried a 5 wrap in one of my Billet Box's and the build came out at 0.44Ω and at 27 watts the vape is brilliant... so I figured I would try the same on the Skyline... first thing is the coil looks way better not that it is the right size... and reducing the coil by one wrap it also fits and comes out at 0.54Ω (was previously 0.65Ω) and the flavour has also improved... or it could just be the new fresh coil. Either way it looks way more pro without the overlapping legs.
> 
> Old coil out and checked that the air disk is seated all the way.
> View attachment 95658
> View attachment 95659
> 
> 
> I look like a major pro coil builder... well a coil inserter pro in any event.
> View attachment 95660
> View attachment 95661
> View attachment 95662
> View attachment 95663
> 
> 
> Bow tie method thanks to @BigGuy and then trimmed about a third off...
> View attachment 95664
> View attachment 95665
> 
> 
> Tuck the tails in gently and prime the wick.
> View attachment 95666
> View attachment 95667
> 
> 
> Happy Days. Coil was a Coil Company coil from @RiaanRed and it was 2,5mm.
> View attachment 95669
> View attachment 95670
> 
> 
> The Skyline is a special tank no question!
> View attachment 95671
> View attachment 95672


Looking forward to doubling my skylines juice capacity and restricting the airflow! 
Weeeooooo......

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Christos

Just thinking out loud here @Rob Fisher but getting a skyline with a TPD tank makes one appreciate 4ml capacity a whole lot more than getting a 4ml upfront. 
My experience thus far has been anything but half baked!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Christos said:


> Just thinking out loud here @Rob Fisher but getting a skyline with a TPD tank makes one appreciate 4ml capacity a whole lot more than getting a 4ml upfront.
> My experience thus far has been anything but half baked!



The TPD tank must be just silly... I need a 6ml bubble tank and I need it now...

But seriously for a second... I just always have a 10ml bottle of XXX in my pocket.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> The TPD tank must be just silly... I need a 6ml bubble tank and I need it now...
> 
> But seriously for a second... I just always have a 10ml bottle of XXX in my pocket.


I don't carry juice with me. I have 2 full reos and a tank with me today while at a client. So total of 21 ml.
So far I'm almost down with 1 reo. Tank is halfway for the drive home in a few hours and 2nd reo incase I run out.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Thanks for the tutorial and pics @Rob Fisher 
Getting us ready for action!!
Looks lovely

Bring it on !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> Seeing that there will be a few more Skylines in operation very shortly I thought it would be a good time to do a new build in my Skyline. Because of the overlaps I get with 6 and 7 wrap claptons I tried a 5 wrap in one of my Billet Box's and the build came out at 0.44Ω and at 27 watts the vape is brilliant... so I figured I would try the same on the Skyline... first thing is the coil looks way better not that it is the right size... and reducing the coil by one wrap it also fits and comes out at 0.54Ω (was previously 0.65Ω) and the flavour has also improved... or it could just be the new fresh coil. Either way it looks way more pro without the overlapping legs.
> 
> Old coil out and checked that the air disk is seated all the way.
> View attachment 95658
> View attachment 95659
> 
> 
> I look like a major pro coil builder... well a coil inserter pro in any event.
> View attachment 95660
> View attachment 95661
> View attachment 95662
> View attachment 95663
> 
> 
> Bow tie method thanks to @BigGuy and then trimmed about a third off...
> View attachment 95664
> View attachment 95665
> 
> 
> Tuck the tails in gently and prime the wick.
> View attachment 95666
> View attachment 95667
> 
> 
> Happy Days. Coil was a Coil Company coil from @RiaanRed and it was 2,5mm.
> View attachment 95669
> View attachment 95670
> 
> 
> The Skyline is a special tank no question!
> View attachment 95671
> View attachment 95672


Just curious @Rob Fisher , do you fill the juice holes with cotton or just lightly pack the cotton there? I seem to get the best wicking if the juice holes are mildly padded with cotton that barely makes it to the base.
I think I must try a 2.5 mm ID as I currently have a 3mm ID coil in but I don't want to rebuild until the airdisk arrives. Kill 2 birds with 1 stone so to speak.


----------



## Ash

Christos said:


> Just curious @Rob Fisher , do you fill the juice holes with cotton or just lightly pack the cotton there? I seem to get the best wicking if the juice holes are mildly padded with cotton that barely makes it to the base.
> I think I must try a 2.5 mm ID as I currently have a 3mm ID coil in but I don't want to rebuild until the airdisk arrives. Kill 2 birds with 1 stone so to speak.



I find when wicking, I let mine cover the base but the hole is not packed with cotton at all. Just enough to not flood. If you pack the hole in I find it give me dry hits. I have not done the bow tie method from the day I got it as I never had the need to. Just don't cover the hole and it will wick. My juice is 70/30 too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Christos said:


> Just curious @Rob Fisher , do you fill the juice holes with cotton or just lightly pack the cotton there? I seem to get the best wicking if the juice holes are mildly padded with cotton that barely makes it to the base.
> I think I must try a 2.5 mm ID as I currently have a 3mm ID coil in but I don't want to rebuild until the airdisk arrives. Kill 2 birds with 1 stone so to speak.



I mildly pack the holes... and I find doing a 2,5mm helps my airflow.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

This coming week will be forever known as Skyline week!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos

Skyline improvement parts week for me  
I hope @Silver is taking a day off tomorrow...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## andro

I would say this is HE with LE at his best . My most expensive atty with my cheapest mod . Ephro 101 landed at 800 rands. Still look awesome imo

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6 | Funny 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

Man @andro where u got that mod... sexy as hell


----------



## andro

incredible_hullk said:


> Man @andro where u got that mod... sexy as hell


Order it from the uk . Naturevape.co.uk . Took a month to arrive and was no import fees at customs .

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RayDeny

Finally I can also be called a skyliner! The workmanship in this is second to none. Every pice fits precisely and buttery smooth. The whole HE debate gets thrown out the window once you disassemble and reassemble this atomizer, it is worth every cent of it's asking price. Thank you @Takie and @Rob Fisher for getting these into SA!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

RayDeny said:


> Finally I can also be called a skyliner! The workmanship in this is second to none. Every pice fits precisely and buttery smooth. The whole HE debate gets thrown out the window once you disassemble and reassemble this atomizer, it is worth every cent of it's asking price. Thank you @Takie and @Rob Fisher for getting these into SA!



Glad you got to it @RayDeny !
Enjoy


----------



## Christos

RayDeny said:


> Finally I can also be called a skyliner! The workmanship in this is second to none. Every pice fits precisely and buttery smooth. The whole HE debate gets thrown out the window once you disassemble and reassemble this atomizer, it is worth every cent of it's asking price. Thank you @Takie and @Rob Fisher for getting these into SA!


What mod are you using? The colours please me!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Moey_Ismail

After my 1st successful attempt at making a tri core alien coil I just couldn't wait till my next pit stop plus I found that the Vapers Choice Cotton was great at first then started to mute the flavor, it's a cotton I have a love hate relationship with, works fantastic in RDA's but not so much in a tank,so I ripped out the build in my Skyline, bathed her in the ultrasonic cleaner and dried her. Also lubed up all o rings and threads with VG

Coil specs are 3 x 29ga ni80 with 38ga ni80 alien, 2.5mm ID, 6 wraps, reading at 0.38ohm post pulse.


Coil positioned higher than my previous build as I noticed it restricted the airflow way too much lower down and pulsing it so low charred my airdisk a lil. The lower leg is pretty much straight in line with the post hole.

I used Native Wicks Platinum Blend this time and I must say this stuff is great, maybe even a little better than cotton bacon both for how much juice it holds and flavor, but just marginally. I cut the cotton really short to the edge of the deck and a bit and fluffed the hell out of the tails.


Gently tucked them without compressing them anywhere near the juice hole, moved any cotton clear of the airflow, and primed the coil and cotton.


The bubbles when I opened the juice flow were so fine and tiny that I knew the cotton was combed just perfect for me, I'm vaping some Jelly from Vape Sanctuary at 30 watts, no dry hits, no gurgling, just a lovely flavorful vape.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Andre

Moey_Ismail said:


> After my 1st successful attempt at making a tri core alien coil I just couldn't wait till my next pit stop plus I found that the Vapers Choice Cotton was great at first then started to mute the flavor, it's a cotton I have a love hate relationship with, works fantastic in RDA's but not so much in a tank,so I ripped out the build in my Skyline, bathed her in the ultrasonic cleaner and dried her. Also lubed up all o rings and threads with VG
> 
> Coil specs are 3 x 29ga ni80 with 38ga ni80 alien, 2.5mm ID, 6 wraps, reading at 0.38ohm post pulse.
> View attachment 97581
> 
> Coil positioned higher than my previous build as I noticed it restricted the airflow way too much lower down and pulsing it so low charred my airdisk a lil. The lower leg is pretty much straight in line with the post hole.
> View attachment 97582
> I used Native Wicks Platinum Blend this time and I must say this stuff is great, maybe even a little better than cotton bacon both for how much juice it holds and flavor, but just marginally. I cut the cotton really short to the edge of the deck and a bit and fluffed the hell out of the tails.
> View attachment 97583
> 
> Gently tucked them without compressing them anywhere near the juice hole, moved any cotton clear of the airflow, and primed the coil and cotton.
> View attachment 97584
> 
> The bubbles when I opened the juice flow were so fine and tiny that I knew the cotton was combed just perfect for me, I'm vaping some Jelly from Vape Sanctuary at 30 watts, no dry hits, no gurgling, just a lovely flavorful vape.
> View attachment 97585


Great step by step pics! And a Coilmaster in the making!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Lovely setup there @Moey_Ismail !
Hope you are enjoying it

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I'm hoping this is a picture of the bigger Juice flow control for the Skyline!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm hoping this is a picture of the bigger Juice flow control for the Skyline!
> View attachment 97628


It's O-ring-less for some people

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Oupa

The bloody fantastic HE Skyline on top of the not so HE Therion. Unbeatable flavour!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver

That looks great @Oupa!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Christos

Oupa said:


> The bloody fantastic HE Skyline on top of the not so HE Therion. Unbeatable flavour!
> View attachment 97634


27 watts is shameful @Oupa. 

I see your 27w and raise you 26.5w!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Oupa

Christos said:


> 27 watts is shameful @Oupa.
> 
> I see your 27w and raise you 26.5w!
> View attachment 97635



Ha! Who would have thought @Christos ... battery life for dayssss

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Amir

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm hoping this is a picture of the bigger Juice flow control for the Skyline!
> View attachment 97628



Lube with Q20


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amir

Oupa said:


> The bloody fantastic HE Skyline on top of the not so HE Therion. Unbeatable flavour!
> View attachment 97634



If the skyline wears a therion than that therion becomes HE enough


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Moey_Ismail

Anyone have any wicking tips for the Skyline? It works well for the first tank or so and then dry hit city, I've wicked with Vapers Choice, Native Wicks Platinum Blend and Cotton Bacon V2, bow tie method with cutting a 3rd off the top, combing the cotton till I can't comb anymore, wicks cut to the outer o ring of the deck, wicks cut to the inner o ring below the juice flow ports, so short that it barely just covers the juice ports and not till the bottom of the well, initially thought my build was too hot, so I changed to a 2 x 29ga fused with 38ga, same issue, tried removing a wrap and spacing the coil, it helped a little but then on the second tank I'm back to square 1, tried various heights for the coil to see if it'll make a difference but still nothing, I mainly use 70/30 juices. Thought maybe the tank doesn't like being chain vaped. Is there a possibility of an airlock issue here @Rob Fisher? It's a very noisy draw and the vape seems somewhat dry. Anything over 25 watts and my cotton gets burnt to where when I remove it it comes out in 2 separate parts

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Christos

Moey_Ismail said:


> Anyone have any wicking tips for the Skyline? It works well for the first tank or so and then dry hit city, I've wicked with Vapers Choice, Native Wicks Platinum Blend and Cotton Bacon V2, bow tie method with cutting a 3rd off the top, combing the cotton till I can't comb anymore, wicks cut to the outer o ring of the deck, wicks cut to the inner o ring below the juice flow ports, so short that it barely just covers the juice ports and not till the bottom of the well, initially thought my build was too hot, so I changed to a 2 x 29ga fused with 38ga, same issue, tried removing a wrap and spacing the coil, it helped a little but then on the second tank I'm back to square 1, tried various heights for the coil to see if it'll make a difference but still nothing, I mainly use 70/30 juices. Thought maybe the tank doesn't like being chain vaped. Is there a possibility of an airlock issue here @Rob Fisher? It's a very noisy draw and the vape seems somewhat dry. Anything over 25 watts and my cotton gets burnt to where when I remove it it comes out in 2 separate parts


I have my coil high up almost at the top of the posts.
Also i cut to the first o-ring and then thin out with a pick. About two thirds of the wick tail comes out and barely touches the base but it does cover the juice holes slightly.

Currently running 0.2 ohm 2x28 awg inner and 37 awg outer 2.5mm ID at 27.5W. (Vat so @Oupa  )
I'll be rewicking sometime tomorrow so I can take pics if you like.

I also found the tank to be a little noisy but I decided not to pack the cotton too tight and that has worked out perfectly for me.

I get a wet vape even with long 10s plus draws and chain vaping that's just short of drinking the juice out the bottle...

Reactions: Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Moey_Ismail

Christos said:


> I have my coil high up almost at the top of the posts.
> Also i cut to the first o-ring and then thin out with a pick. About two thirds of the wick tail comes out and barely touches the base but it does cover the juice holes slightly.
> 
> Currently running 0.2 ohm 2x28 awg inner and 37 awg outer 2.5mm ID at 27.5W. (Vat so @Oupa  )
> I'll be rewicking sometime tomorrow so I can take pics if you like.
> 
> I also found the tank to be a little noisy but I decided not to pack the cotton too tight and that has worked out perfectly for me.
> 
> I get a wet vape even with long 10s plus draws and chain vaping that's just short of drinking the juice out the bottle...


I'd really appreciate that bro, I'm struggling with it, been rewicking 3 - 4 times a day to no avail. Almost at the point of selling it


----------



## Christos

Moey_Ismail said:


> I'd really appreciate that bro, I'm struggling with it, been rewicking 3 - 4 times a day to no avail. Almost at the point of selling it


Take some time. Took me about a week to get it where I wanted. 

Also, the kayfun was very sensitive for me so I had prior experience. Let me explain.

In the kayfun the chamber is very small so you don't need high watts to get a decent vape. I'm used to firing most things at 30-50w and getting a decent vape. 
On the kayfun firing at 20w with a plain 26awg wire will give you a bloody hot vape and a dry hit.

However that seems like a kak tank right? 
The kayfun performed really well at 12 w with that build and I got the same vape as another atty at 40w.

What I'm trying to say is dial the watts lower as well and you will be suprised at how few watts the skyline needs to perform like other devices you are used to.
You might find at 18W the skyline does what you want while you expect to be firing at 30w.
I started the skyline at 15W and moved up as I got dry hits at 30w initially.

That being said I was firing the skyline at 35w yesterday with no issues.


----------



## Moey_Ismail

Christos said:


> Take some time. Took me about a week to get it where I wanted.
> 
> Also, the kayfun was very sensitive for me so I had prior experience. Let me explain.
> 
> In the kayfun the chamber is very small so you don't need high watts to get a decent vape. I'm used to firing most things at 30-50w and getting a decent vape.
> On the kayfun firing at 20w with a plain 26awg wire will give you a bloody hot vape and a dry hit.
> 
> However that seems like a kak tank right?
> The kayfun performed really well at 12 w with that build and I got the same vape as another atty at 40w.
> 
> What I'm trying to say is dial the watts lower as well and you will be suprised at how few watts the skyline needs to perform like other devices you are used to.
> You might find at 18W the skyline does what you want while you expect to be firing at 30w.
> I started the skyline at 15W and moved up as I got dry hits at 30w initially.
> 
> That being said I was firing the skyline at 35w yesterday with no issues.


I get that and I really want the Skyline to be my "Holy Grail" of tanks, I'm used to about 60w on a dual coil and about 40w on a single coil deck. That first tank gives me good flavor at 25-30w but after that on a 0.46ohm build 25w starts giving me dry hits


----------



## Christos

Moey_Ismail said:


> I get that and I really want the Skyline to be my "Holy Grail" of tanks, I'm used to about 60w on a dual coil and about 40w on a single coil deck. That first tank gives me good flavor at 25-30w but after that on a 0.46ohm build 25w starts giving me dry hits


Will post pics tomorrow in the hope that it helps!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## spiv

Christos said:


> About two thirds of the wick tail comes out and barely touches the base but it does cover the juice holes slightly



This is how I do mine. Put the wick in, cut to length. Bowtie it. Cut off the top 2/3 of the bowtie and gently place the cotton on the juice holes as @Christos said.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Amir

spiv said:


> This is how I do mine. Put the wick in, cut to length. Bowtie it. Cut off the top 2/3 of the bowtie and gently place the cotton on the juice holes as @Christos said.



I use the same method but I cut out half he wick on the bow tie and then comb and fluff. Then tuck just covering the juice hole 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

My build can be found at 

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/esg-skyline-rta-mtl-dlh.t31666/page-5

and 

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/esg-skyline-rta-mtl-dlh.t31666/page-13

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Christos

@Moey_Ismail get ready!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos

Ok. So I'm using @smilelykumeenit custom coils. These are 3x flatwire inside. (Not sure of the spec) and 40 AWG alien clapton outer.
2.5mm ID coming in at 0.26 ohms.

Firstly install coil high up. (Works for me).



Secondly insert cotton.



Thirdly pull out excess wick with pick.
Pick included in pic to see more or less how much comes out!


Fourthly, tuck and prime!




Currently on 38W with 8 second draws and flavour galore!

Coils are amazing and they do make the skyline flavour more intense!
Wet vape indeed. Currently running 2 different flavours in the skyline and billet box.
Decided to try fibre freaks in the billet box with @method1's chocolate whip and I'm actually impressed that the FF is performing just as well as cotton bacon.

Skyline has cotton bacon.
While I'm typing I've gone down to 30w and happy as the juice is a fruit loops and the lemon is more prominent at a lower wattage.

I usually rewick at around tank 3 or 4 as I can start to taste a flavour drop bit no dry hits on my side.

Edit: the coils are framed staple alien: 4 ply 0.4mm n80 ribbon, 30g frames, 40g alien.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Jeepers @Christos that was a great post!!

This pic is for you




And why not - a little Sunset I took a few days ago. Lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Moey_Ismail

@Christos I did it exactly as you did, here are some pics.
3x29ga aliened with 38ga, 6 wraps, 2.5mm ID reading at 0.38ohm

Put my cotton through and trimmed it till the o ring on the base

￼￼￼￼used a metal pick to comb the cotton out, you can see how much I combed it


Cut all the fuzzies off till the o ring again


Tucked the tails gently and I mean so gently that it's not at all compressed and still very fluffy

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Moey_Ismail

The first few drags are great but once the juice that I primed with is done with, it starts getting dry, I can taste I'm very close to a dry hit even though I see bubbles making their way up the tank


----------



## Amir

Moey_Ismail said:


> The first few drags are great but once the juice that I primed with is done with, it starts getting dry, I can taste I'm very close to a dry hit even though I see bubbles making their way up the tank



Which glass are you using? I find with the 2ml glass, the thickness of the glass doesn't allow the juice to reach the wicks fast enough


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Moey_Ismail

Amir said:


> Which glass are you using? I find with the 2ml glass, the thickness of the glass doesn't allow the juice to reach the wicks fast enough
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm using the 4ml polished ultem so I don't think it's that.


----------



## SAVapeGear

Moey_Ismail said:


> @Christos I did it exactly as you did, here are some pics.
> 3x29ga aliened with 38ga, 6 wraps, 2.5mm ID reading at 0.38ohm
> View attachment 98346
> Put my cotton through and trimmed it till the o ring on the base
> View attachment 98347
> ￼￼￼￼used a metal pick to comb the cotton out, you can see how much I combed it
> View attachment 98348
> Cut all the fuzzies off till the o ring again
> View attachment 98349
> 
> Tucked the tails gently and I mean so gently that it's not at all compressed and still very fluffy
> View attachment 98351


Try one less wrap @Moey_Ismail

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Christos

Also @Moey_Ismail is your airdisk all the way down?
Looks mildly suspect...


----------



## Moey_Ismail

Christos said:


> Also @Moey_Ismail is your airdisk all the way down?
> Looks mildly suspect...


Yup it's flush, can't go any lower

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moey_Ismail

SAVapeGear said:


> Try one less wrap @Moey_Ismail


Had it that way before, I added the extra wrap to be the same length as the airflow slot. I have no issue with the build, just the wicking


----------



## Silver

Moey_Ismail said:


> Had it that way before, I added the extra wrap to be the same length as the airflow slot. I have no issue with the build, just the wicking



@Moey_Ismail , what power are you running?
And what juice is it?


----------



## Strontium

Yep, airdisk isn't pushed right down, looks like it's almost flush with the rim in that last pic.


----------



## Moey_Ismail

Silver said:


> @Moey_Ismail , what power are you running?
> And what juice is it?


At the moment 25 watts with Fantasi Grape, I mostly use 70/30 and even at 25 watts it's really dry, no matter what build goes in, even tried a spaced coil to no avail


----------



## Moey_Ismail

Strontium said:


> Yep, airdisk isn't pushed right down, looks like it's almost flush with the rim in that last pic.


It's as far as it can go, the top if the disk is level with the metal surround it fits into


----------



## Silver

Moey_Ismail said:


> At the moment 25 watts with Fantasi Grape, I mostly use 70/30 and even at 25 watts it's really dry, no matter what build goes in, even tried a spaced coil to no avail



Have you tried a different juice?


----------



## Strontium

Moey_Ismail said:


> It's as far as it can go, the top if the disk is level with the metal surround it fits into


That's really strange then, my wicking isn't nearly as precise or neat as what you've done there and I get a really "wet" vape, I did take the airdisk out completely to get more air. Is your juice flow open the whole way?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Moey_Ismail

Silver said:


> Have you tried a different juice?


I've tried almost every juice I own


----------



## Moey_Ismail

Strontium said:


> That's really strange then, my wicking isn't nearly as precise or neat as what you've done there and I get a really "wet" vape, I did take the airdisk out completely to get more air. Is your juice flow open the whole way?


Yup it's open all the way, I can't for the life of me figure it out


----------



## Silver

Moey_Ismail said:


> I've tried almost every juice I own



Oh no, thats really strange @Moey_Ismail 

Are you sure the top cap (with the hexagonal thing) is on properly (making a proper seal) ?

and as @Strontium says, that your juice flow control is wide open?

Maybe its not feeding enough juice in

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Hakhan

Did you try opening the cap when you feel like it's going to try hit. Check if there are bubbles. Or else do the tried and tested IT fix...reset. strip it down and put it back together maybe one of the orings is not sitting right.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Moey_Ismail

I decided to do a full strip down, wash, dry, lube and rebuild with pics so you guys can help me double check if I've missed anything. Took into account everyone's input and questions and took pictures accordingly to help oversee it all.

VG and an earbud for lubing o rings and threads when all the pieces were removed from the ultrasonic cleaner and dried.

Airdisk pressed in flush.

Coil height as shown and 1 wrap removed as advised.

Coil position as shown, directly over and inline with the airflow.

Pulsed and removed any hot spots.

Resistance and wattage set.

Wicked with Cotton Bacon V2 and cut till o ring on base.

Cotton tails combed out with metal pick.

Fuzzies trimmed till base o ring.

Left juice port and wick tail.

Right juice port and wick tail.


Unsaturated wick view from the front, still very fluffy and uncompressed.


Juice of choice, it's 1 that I know well and is a 70/30 blend.

Wicks saturated nd never touched after.

Juice flow control fully open and bubbles rising.

Unfortunately I can't vape right now as I'm fasting, so I'll leave the juice flow open and let the wicks fully saturate and report back this evening when I can vape again. This is how I've been doing it all along so I'm hoping by some miracle the tiniest of change makes this work for me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Strontium

Looks perfect, you did give it a quick pulse after saturating the wick? Even if not, shouldn't affect the outcome much, I just find that it primes the wick for better absorption.
I'll be very surprised if it doesn't work right.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Strontium

The only thing I do different is that I use less cotton wicking as this tank is very forgiving and likes less wick (but I don't think it out with a pick, so guess you get the same result just filtering methods) and the after bow tieing I trim the top third to half of the wick, tuck in, poke a few holes in the juice holes to ensure cotton not packed in there n it's done.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

That looks very good to me @Moey_Ismail 
It should work

If it doesnt work then maybe the only thing I can say is that somewhere in there - the seals are not sealing properly so maybe the juice isnt flowing with the same vigour as it should.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

@Moey_Ismail looks good.Next time take the air disk out and run it without the air disk.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Christos

Also @Moey_Ismail try starting it at 15W. 
Work at 1 to 2 watt increments.
Also if you want we can meet at vapecartel and get the thing sorted if you don't come right.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Cobrali

I don't thin out my wicks but I run it at 20W and I don't get dry hits..strange though..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Strontium

I run at 30W @0.46 and can chain vape with no dry hits, if anything I close the juice flow a bit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scouse45

Trim the bow tie more if u can. The wick in the wicking ports for me I make it very scarce. Leaving a space for the liquid to flow into the wicking holes! Don't press the wick up against the wicking holes leave a space in there!!


----------



## Moey_Ismail

Scouse45 said:


> Trim the bow tie more if u can. The wick in the wicking ports for me I make it very scarce. Leaving a space for the liquid to flow into the wicking holes! Don't press the wick up against the wicking holes leave a space in there!!


Tried that before, if I comb the cotton and trim the bow tie there's way too little cotton and I get gurgling or leaking. I can only do one or the other


----------



## Scouse45

Jus some pics maybe if u can help my wick is very thin almost see through. I realize it's a tad dirty but vaping great.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Moey_Ismail

Scouse45 said:


> Jus some pics maybe if u can help my wick is very thin almost see through. I realize it's a tad dirty but vaping great.
> 
> View attachment 98396
> View attachment 98397
> View attachment 98398


With just the combing my wick density is about the same


----------



## Amir

Moey_Ismail said:


> With just the combing my wick density is about the same



How did it vape cuz? I hope it's working properly now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moey_Ismail

Amir said:


> How did it vape cuz? I hope it's working properly now.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No dry hits yet bro but a horribly dry vape, that dry hit is coming I can feel it but I'm dreading it so much I'm taking short pulls. Not enjoyable at all


----------



## Flava

Not sure if this will help but close juice flow all the way down and then open fully. I had similar experience after a clean and some bubbles were trapped somewhere inside. After opening all the way again they escaped...wicking great on long slow draws.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Moey_Ismail

Flava said:


> Not sure if this will help but close juice flow all the way down and then open fully. I had similar experience after a clean and some bubbles were trapped somewhere inside. After opening all the way again they escaped...wicking great on long slow draws.


Thanks man I have tried that, I rewicked and pushed the wick away from the juice holes, to the point where it looks like it may leak and I think it's ok now. Will report back after some time vaping on it


----------



## Amir

Moey_Ismail said:


> No dry hits yet bro but a horribly dry vape, that dry hit is coming I can feel it but I'm dreading it so much I'm taking short pulls. Not enjoyable at all



This really sucks man. I hate that dryish vape. Cotton mouth and fear makes for a terrible vape session. I really hope u get it sorted soon. Once it's up and running it really is a winner. Right now I find myself missing my skyline more than my kids 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Christos

Hmmm @Moey_Ismail. I see you have been making coils lately. Nice work btw.

I'm just thinking perhaps the coils you are making need a 3mm ID.

I'm trying to eliminate everything systematically. 
So far the skyline is new and the coils are new. 2 unknown variables.

Have you perhaps tried a coil you are familiar with that you have been using elsewhere for a while ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moey_Ismail

Christos said:


> Hmmm @Moey_Ismail. I see you have been making coils lately. Nice work btw.
> 
> I'm just thinking perhaps the coils you are making need a 3mm ID.
> 
> I'm trying to eliminate everything systematically.
> So far the skyline is new and the coils are new. 2 unknown variables.
> 
> Have you perhaps tried a coil you are familiar with that you have been using elsewhere for a while ?


I put my old time favorite in it yesterday, 2x26ga fused with 38ga, it's my staple build, wicked with cotton bacon but I pushed the wicks away from the juice hole, functioned perfect for the 1st tank, great flavor, this also remedied the noisy draw somehow. Closed the juice flow when tank was empty and refilled, made sure the hex piece made a proper seal and closed everything before opening the juice flow, a huge bubble made it's way out and after that my mod was covered in juice. I'm giving up with this tank, way too much effort to get a decent vape, either I got a dud or this tank just isn't for me but rewicking 8 times in a space of 3 hours is frustrating to say the least


----------



## Christos

Moey_Ismail said:


> I put my old time favorite in it yesterday, 2x26ga fused with 38ga, it's my staple build, wicked with cotton bacon but I pushed the wicks away from the juice hole, functioned perfect for the 1st tank, great flavor, this also remedied the noisy draw somehow. Closed the juice flow when tank was empty and refilled, made sure the hex piece made a proper seal and closed everything before opening the juice flow, a huge bubble made it's way out and after that my mod was covered in juice. I'm giving up with this tank, way too much effort to get a decent vape, either I got a dud or this tank just isn't for me but rewicking 8 times in a space of 3 hours is frustrating to say the least


Pm me. I can perhaps try assist you at vape cartel or just take it off your hands

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Moey_Ismail

Christos said:


> Pm me. I can perhaps try assist you at vape cartel or just take it off your hands


I'd love for you to assist bro, but honestly I'm narrowing it down to a dud, reason I'm saying this is the flavor is awesome while it's primed, but as soon as I start vaping, and that too at 25 watts it gets dry then the dry hits start and don't end, if I close and open the juice flow, bubbles escape and then it's perfect for the next 5 drags, if I remove the top cap with the juice flow open, bubbles escape and it's perfect again for a couple drags then back to dry, I've wicked numerous atomizers and never had a problem, I always comb my cotton out and make sure it's perfect looking with each and every one of my atomizers, you'll see from the pics above that I really take pride in wicking to perfection. I make sure the wick is snug through the coil so that I don't get any spit back but not too snug as to deform the coil, it's tight enough to pull my mod if I pulled on a tail but if I held the mod and pulled the tail it glides through the coil with ease, I make all adjustments to my wicks while they're dry so as not to compress them and make them lose the fluffy tails. If I comb and then cut a 3rd off the bowtie and push the tails away from the juice holes it wicks great until I have to fill, huge bubbles come up and then juice pours out the base. I'm strapped fro time as I'm writing exams and it's our fasting month but I wouldn't mind leaving the tank with you to see if you manage to get it right

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Hi @Moey_Ismail 
Have you tried replacing the o-rings at the top part of the tank?
Where the top seals the tank?
Maybe something is wrong there and its not sealing 

Or maybe other o-rings

Just guessing here. Might be worth a try


----------



## Moey_Ismail

Silver said:


> Hi @Moey_Ismail
> Have you tried replacing the o-rings at the top part of the tank?
> Where the top seals the tank?
> Maybe something is wrong there and its not sealing
> 
> Or maybe other o-rings
> 
> Just guessing here. Might be worth a try


Haven't tried that @Silver , would you mind showing me in a pic which o rings you're referring to?


----------



## Moey_Ismail

Silver said:


> Hi @Moey_Ismail
> Have you tried replacing the o-rings at the top part of the tank?
> Where the top seals the tank?
> Maybe something is wrong there and its not sealing
> 
> Or maybe other o-rings
> 
> Just guessing here. Might be worth a try


But if it wasn't sealing wouldn't I get leaking and gurgling instead of dry hits?


----------



## Silver

Moey_Ismail said:


> Haven't tried that @Silver , would you mind showing me in a pic which o rings you're referring to?



Cant show you now - but was rederring to the one under that hexagonal top juice flow controller part. It makes a seal with the top

I hear you and am not sure if this could work but if its not sealing properly, maybe the vacuum in the tank is not enough so it doesnt suck the juice in properly to the wicks. Not something i am sure about - just something that i am thinking you could try.

Alternatively, if you sent an email to ESG explaining all you have done and pointing them to your first post in this thread on this issue, maybe they can also offer some advice.


----------



## Moey_Ismail

Silver said:


> Cant show you now - but was rederring to the one under that hexagonal top juice flow controller part. It makes a seal with the top
> 
> I hear you and am not sure if this could work but if its not sealing properly, maybe the vacuum in the tank is not enough so it doesnt suck the juice in properly to the wicks. Not something i am sure about - just something that i am thinking you could try.
> 
> Alternatively, if you sent an email to ESG explaining all you have done and pointing them to your first post in this thread on this issue, maybe they can also offer some advice.


Thanks a lot @Silver, before I email ESG, I'll see if @Christos or @Takie can find a solution or point out some error I'm making.


----------



## Akrotiri

Moey_Ismail said:


> I'd love for you to assist bro, but honestly I'm narrowing it down to a dud, reason I'm saying this is the flavor is awesome while it's primed, but as soon as I start vaping, and that too at 25 watts it gets dry then the dry hits start and don't end, if I close and open the juice flow, bubbles escape and then it's perfect for the next 5 drags, if I remove the top cap with the juice flow open, bubbles escape and it's perfect again for a couple drags then back to dry, I've wicked numerous atomizers and never had a problem, I always comb my cotton out and make sure it's perfect looking with each and every one of my atomizers, you'll see from the pics above that I really take pride in wicking to perfection. I make sure the wick is snug through the coil so that I don't get any spit back but not too snug as to deform the coil, it's tight enough to pull my mod if I pulled on a tail but if I held the mod and pulled the tail it glides through the coil with ease, I make all adjustments to my wicks while they're dry so as not to compress them and make them lose the fluffy tails. If I comb and then cut a 3rd off the bowtie and push the tails away from the juice holes it wicks great until I have to fill, huge bubbles come up and then juice pours out the base. I'm strapped fro time as I'm writing exams and it's our fasting month but I wouldn't mind leaving the tank with you to see if you manage to get it right


Sounds like you got a bad case of vapors tongue. The fact that you're fasting only accentuates or has even caused the problem. Reason I say this is because the usual remedy other than switching ejuice to rid yourself from it would be to eat or drink something flavourful. You may even partly suspect it may be the problem since you went out of your way to mention it. Have you tried vaping same exact build/wick with another of your RTA's since you got your skyline to see if your getting dry hits with another RTA?


----------



## Moey_Ismail

Akrotiri said:


> Sounds like you got a bad case of vapors tongue. The fact that you're fasting only accentuates or has even caused the problem. Reason I say this is because the usual remedy other than switching ejuice to rid yourself from it would be to eat or drink something flavourful. You may even partly suspect it may be the problem since you went out of your way to mention it. Have you tried vaping same exact build/wick with another of your RTA's since you got your skyline to see if your getting dry hits with another RTA?


If it were vapers tongue I wouldn't taste the flavor, but here it's dry hits, I can hear the cotton burning at the end of every drag, I have tried the same build, wicking method and juice in 2 other setups, I use that as a flavor comparison with any new atomizer but it's definitely dry

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Skyline will be available 30-6-2017. One day before the exact time will be announced. Also Ultem Tanks polished and regular will be available too.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> Skyline will be available 30-6-2017. One day before the exact time will be announced. Also Ultem Tanks polished and regular will be available too.
> 
> View attachment 98837


So much nice... Now to decide what bills not to pay

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

If anyone is after an Skyline there will be stock tomorrow. Here is the timer to the sale.
https://www.timeanddate.com/countdown/generic?iso=20170630T18&p0=26&msg=Skyline+2nd+Batch+Release+(2nd+Wave)&font=slab&csz=1

https://www.esmokeguru.com/en/

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Singlecoilguy

Hi guys, new here from Toronto Canada...

I'm totally confused waited months for this tank and for the life of me I can't get it to work. 

Built a 2.5 coil ohming at 0.67.

Enough cotton to feel tension and trimmed like bow tie method.

First problem, didn't see the beautiful bubbles rising when adjusting JFC. I am using 70 vg liquid.

After 5 inhales I get dry hits... I have tried to rewick 10 times... Same problem.

Also I find that the cotton is not showing in the slots uniformly when set up.

Please help, I was expecting love at first sight. 

I have experience with kayfun 5 and various tanks thought this would be similar.

Thanks again...


----------



## Rob Fisher

Can we see some pics of you deck with wick @Singlecoilguy? What wattage are you firing at? Are you opening your juice flow control fully?

Have a look at the coil and wick on this page as well. https://www.ecigssa.co.za/esg-skyline-rta-mtl-dlh.t31666/page-5


----------



## Singlecoilguy

Rob Fisher said:


> Can we see some pics of you deck with wick @Singlecoilguy? What wattage are you firing at? Are you opening your juice flow control fully?
> 
> Have a look at the coil and wick on this page as well. https://www.ecigssa.co.za/esg-skyline-rta-mtl-dlh.t31666/page-5



Thanks for the quick reply.

.66 ohm around 22 watts. Yes the jfc is fully open. But not once did I get those beautiful bubbles rising.. in my various wicking attempts. The pic I'm going to attach now seems to be very little cotton because it was by last attempt. The previous ones were very similar to the ones that you posted on the forum.

Also I tried to build the coil higher in my first attempt basically flush with the top of the two posts. 

When the tank is fully setup... Shouldn't the slots that open up from jfc fully expose the wicking slots? Because I can't even see one, I tried to take a pic in previous post to show what I'm talking about.. 

Again appreciate any help I can get at this point.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Maybe slightly shorter tails on your wick so the cotton isn't protruding from the holes as much. Less is more on the Skyline. Also what wicking material are you using? I find Cotton Bacon V2 works best.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Singlecoilguy

I am using normal Japanese cotton pads, peeled... 

I will try to shorten the wicks... And keep you posted.

Any reason as to why the bubbles not rising?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Singlecoilguy said:


> I am using normal Japanese cotton pads, peeled...
> 
> I will try to shorten the wicks... And keep you posted.
> 
> Any reason as to why the bubbles not rising?



Let's see how you go with the tails not protruding from the juice holes but just fluffed in the inside of the hole... and not packed tight but pretty loose.

As soon as you open the juice flow you should see bubbles.


----------



## Singlecoilguy

Rob Fisher said:


> Maybe slightly shorter tails on your wick so the cotton isn't protruding from the holes as much. Less is more on the Skyline. Also what wicking material are you using? I find Cotton Bacon V2 works best.


I cut the wicks shorter but the bubbles seem trapped by the slots... Does that make sense?

And I switched the juice to 50/50


----------



## Rob Fisher

Singlecoilguy said:


> I cut the wicks shorter but the bubbles seem trapped by the slots... Does that make sense?
> 
> And I switched the juice to 50/50



I know what you mean... you don't need to see the wick through the slots from the outside... the juice goes under and into the slots which are sometimes hidden and that's not a problem. Are you still having an issue with the 50/50 juice and the tails trimmed?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Do you get bubbles the moment you open the juice flow? If not then there is a problem and I'm not sure what to suggest other than disassembling the whole tank and giving it a full cleaning.


----------



## Singlecoilguy

I think it seems to fine but it's so late here in Toronto will follow up with you later.. 

What diameter coil do you recommend?

Do you think it was a production error that the cotton is not visible from the slots?

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Singlecoilguy

I got a few bubbles but not the beautiful ones in the videos.. lol

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

Singlecoilguy said:


> I think it seems to fine but it's so late here in Toronto will follow up with you later..
> 
> What diameter coil do you recommend?
> 
> Do you think it was a production error that the cotton is not visible from the slots?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk



I use 2,5mm Fused Claptons in my Skylines. 

No I don't think it's a production error... it was designed that way... if you can get your hands on some Cotton Bacon or Royal Wicks or Fibre Freaks Cotton Blend you will find that you don't get a cotton taste and they wick really well in RTA's.


----------



## Singlecoilguy

I will try that... Thanks again for your help... I wanna see those bubbles... Ha ha

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

Try changing that TPD plastic glass for the normal Glass one.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos

I'm a bit late to the party @Singlecoilguy but I had a similar issue with the TPD glass. Once I got the proper boroscite glass it solved my issue.
I can also only see 1 of the channels from the jfc windows.
Also if you haven't already done so look at page 16 of this thread for my tutorial on how I wick the skyline.

Let us know how it goes!
Also what is the temperature on your side as the cold could be influencing the viscosity of your juice.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Amir

Christos said:


> I'm a bit late to the party @Singlecoilguy but I had a similar issue with the TPD glass. Once I got the proper boroscite glass it solved my issue.
> I can also only see 1 of the channels from the jfc windows.
> Also if you haven't already done so look at page 16 of this thread for my tutorial on how I wick the skyline.
> 
> Let us know how it goes!
> Also what is the temperature on your side as the cold could be influencing the viscosity of your juice.



Can't be the temperature because Canada is warmer than SA at the moment. I really suspect that TotallyPointlessD!@kmove glass.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Skylines in full service today. One with XXX and the other with Panama!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Ash

Which do u reach for first? Since it seems you have 2 outstanding juices in there


----------



## Rob Fisher

Ash said:


> Which do u reach for first? Since it seems you have 2 outstanding juices in there



Set a new record for vaping another juice yesterday (Panama) and this morning... never vaped another juice for so long... switched to XXX this afternoon. Actually really happy I have two ADV's now!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Amir

Rob Fisher said:


> Set a new record for vaping another juice yesterday (Panama) and this morning... never vaped another juice for so long... switched to XXX this afternoon. Actually really happy I have two ADV's now!



Me too man... that XXX needed a break. You've got @Oupa working overtime. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Set a new record for vaping another juice yesterday (Panama) and this morning... never vaped another juice for so long... switched to XXX this afternoon. Actually really happy I have two ADV's now!



Oh my word, this is very BIG news @Rob Fisher 
Congrats on finding another juice!!! Lets see if it holds up for you... Am hoping...

Panama sounds like its a winner

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Singlecoilguy

Just checking in... Thanks for all your help and tips... The bubbles are still trapped but I didn't switch to the glass tank yet. However no more dry hits!

Just two minor issues.

1. I find that the flavor is so intense that I'm getting a moist inhale (but NOT actual juice via driptip like cheap attys) ... Micro-droplets if that's even a term. I have tried to turn the jfc down but still same issue

2. Also for some strange reason there are random drops of juice where the tanks meets the deck... But doesn't show up as a consistent leak.



Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

@Singlecoilguy the moist intense flavour is just what you want... and I guess that's why the Skyline is as popular as it is.

Random drops of juice doesn't sound right... but there will be some condensation from air airflow holes depending on the mod you put it on...


----------



## Singlecoilguy

It's clearly not condensation... Basically at the the seam of deck and tank

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Moey_Ismail

Singlecoilguy said:


> Just checking in... Thanks for all your help and tips... The bubbles are still trapped but I didn't switch to the glass tank yet. However no more dry hits!
> 
> Just two minor issues.
> 
> 1. I find that the flavor is so intense that I'm getting a moist inhale (but NOT actual juice via driptip like cheap attys) ... Micro-droplets if that's even a term. I have tried to turn the jfc down but still same issue
> 
> 2. Also for some strange reason there are random drops of juice where the tanks meets the deck... But doesn't show up as a consistent leak.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


If you're using the tpd tank just check that it's the right way around, you'll.notice the tank has steps inside, out the thinner part of the tank at the bottom so that there's more clearance between tank and chamber

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Singlecoilguy

Ok I will check that.

 You guys are superb

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Singlecoilguy

Changed it to ultem tank.. BUBBLES!!!! Just have to keep an eye on seepage

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## RayDeny

Two long haul international flights later and not a single drip from my Skyline. Full tank and closed juice control. I am properly impressed with this tank. Not only is it a wonderful flavor tank but for a frequent flyer like me, this is now my go to traveler.

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Singlecoilguy

I don't know if it's visible but there is a random drop of juice. It has happened now like 5 times or so...









Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

Singlecoilguy said:


> I don't know if it's visible but there is a random drop of juice. It has happened now like 5 times or so...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk



Yip that is not right... it should not leak one bit... mine doesn't. Don't know what to suggest?


----------



## Amir

Singlecoilguy said:


> I don't know if it's visible but there is a random drop of juice. It has happened now like 5 times or so...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk



first time im seeing or hearing of this too... how much are you filling the tank before popping on the juice flow control seal? I suspect that with the very tight tolerances, the pressure caused by over-filling may be pushing out a bead of juice through the seal between the airflow control ring and the lower metal portion of the tank that the air flow ring rotates on. Try removing the airflow ring and see if there is any excess juice/water/moisture beneath it from lubing the o-rings or internal tank pressure


----------



## Singlecoilguy

I only fill 3/4 full. O-rings are lubed as well. Drops showed up on both 2.5 and 3 mm builds. No gurgling or anything like that. Will try to remove AFC and see what's going on.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Amir

Singlecoilguy said:


> I only fill 3/4 full. O-rings are lubed as well. Drops showed up on both 2.5 and 3 mm builds. No gurgling or anything like that. Will try to remove AFC and see what's going on.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk



It could be excess juice from the lubed o-rings.


----------



## Singlecoilguy

I'm sorry to keep on bothering you guys... I took m my skyline 3/4 full to work.. turned jfc off.. left it inside bag standing up .. it was not in the car.. and I got juice coming out of the airflow holes... ??? When it vapes, it's probably the best atty I had... But to be told to change o-rings to an atty that is only a week old doesn't make me happy

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Singlecoilguy

The entire tank did not drain but like .5 mL.. enough to make me bother you guys

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Christos

@Singlecoilguy, Mine leaked out the airholes once when I filled and didn't close the jfc.

Also it leaked again when it was 3/4 full and i filled it again when running out. Basically when I opened the jfc again there were the normal lots of bubbles but it had like a few drops I cleaned with some paper towel out the airflow and it was fine.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Singlecoilguy said:


> I'm sorry to keep on bothering you guys... I took m my skyline 3/4 full to work.. turned jfc off.. left it inside bag standing up .. it was not in the car.. and I got juice coming out of the airflow holes... ??? When it vapes, it's probably the best atty I had... But to be told to change o-rings to an atty that is only a week old doesn't make me happy



@Singlecoilguy I don't know what to suggest other than maybe you have a dud... my two Skylines have never leaked ever so I'm at a loss.


----------



## Amir

Christos said:


> @Singlecoilguy, Mine leaked out the airholes once when I filled and didn't close the jfc.
> 
> Also it leaked again when it was 3/4 full and i filled it again when running out. Basically when I opened the jfc again there were the normal lots of bubbles but it had like a few drops I cleaned with some paper towel out the airflow and it was fine.



This happened to me also... a small leak when topping up a tank that has juice in it. Trick is to close the juice flow, take a few puffs to dry out the wick a bit, refill, reopen juice flow and no leaks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Singlecoilguy

Thanks a lot guys I will try that... I know it has to be a great tank just want it to work for me... So sad that they cloned this.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

@BumbleBee for the win! 

The Aspire Cleito 5ml tank does indeed fit the Skyline! What a Chicken Dinner!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> @BumbleBee for the win!
> 
> The Aspire Cleito 5ml tank does indeed fit the Skyline! What a Chicken Dinner!
> 
> View attachment 101048
> View attachment 101049
> View attachment 101050
> View attachment 101051


Did the skyline eat another skyline?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## RayDeny

Rob Fisher said:


> @BumbleBee for the win!
> 
> The Aspire Cleito 5ml tank does indeed fit the Skyline! What a Chicken Dinner!
> 
> View attachment 101048
> View attachment 101049
> View attachment 101050
> View attachment 101051



Oh what a winner!! They will all be sold out in a heartbeat. 

Hope the extra juice weight dose not cause it to leak

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

RayDeny said:


> Oh what a winner!! They will all be sold out in a heartbeat.
> 
> Hope the extra juice weight dose not cause it to leak



So far so good! Holding thumbs!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

Rob Fisher said:


> @BumbleBee for the win!
> 
> The Aspire Cleito 5ml tank does indeed fit the Skyline! What a Chicken Dinner!
> 
> View attachment 101048
> View attachment 101049
> View attachment 101050
> View attachment 101051



Doesn't look as sexy tho... for like an extra ml I'd much prefer the standard 4ml tank 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

And with the increased juice capacity the Skyline can now come out with me to the Wimpy!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Flava

Not the fanciest mod but this tank elevates any mod.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cobrali

Yesterday I have found an issue with the wicking that causes the bubbles not to come out and you have to suck a bit to get the bubbles to come up. I wicked the cotton too thick inside the coil and that was the issue, I changed the wick in the skyline to how I originally had it, very loose within the coil and it sorted out the issue.

So I guess you can't wick the coil too tightly, you need to wick it so that it's still easily movable.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Moey_Ismail

Loving this build and juice on my Skyline. 3 x 28ga with 38ga ni80 alien, 5 wraps on a 2.5mm ID rod. Wicked with The Cotton Candy Collection.

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Time to show some love to the Skyline!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Crudo

Does some1 has the Skyline and the istick pico silver brushed? I know, a shame to use such Atomizer on such mod, but I would love to see how this looks like


----------



## Christos

Crudo said:


> Does some1 has the Skyline and the istick pico silver brushed? I know, a shame to use such Atomizer on such mod, but I would love to see how this looks like



Standby While i find my wifes pico...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos

Crudo said:


> Does some1 has the Skyline and the istick pico silver brushed? I know, a shame to use such Atomizer on such mod, but I would love to see how this looks like


Here you go!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Crudo

Christos said:


> Here you go!
> View attachment 102616


This looks cute  
Thank you m8

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance

Christos said:


> Here you go!
> View attachment 102616


Looks like a stunning combination. No one not in the know would be able to guess the Pico married up...

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Crudo

Yeah I just bought the hussar because it seems like hussar does handle candyjuice better - but after I saw this combination I guess I have to get the Skyline as well. 

Dont tell my wife, she is gonna kill me. 

Some nights on the couch will be worth it

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Christos

Crudo said:


> Yeah I just bought the hussar because it seems like hussar does handle candyjuice better - but after I saw this combination I guess I have to get the Skyline as well.
> 
> Dont tell my wife, she is gonna kill me.
> 
> Some nights on the couch will be worth it


Well this is what my skyline lives on. ..

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Crudo

Christos said:


> Well this is what my skyline lives on. ..
> 
> View attachment 102621



All of the mods I saw here, including yours, look stunning  
I am jealous.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Crudo

Btw because of ecigssa I have to get a BB as well... Soon

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Moey_Ismail

Just trying out a new coil I made for the Skyline. You guys absolutely have to try this, 24ga Haywire Flatwire ni80 with 38ga ni80, the vape is unbelievable. Initially I had issues wicking the Skyline, when I perfected that, I started playing around with different builds, from plain round wire to nano claptons to tri core aliens and they were all great as the Skyline shines with pretty much anything, but each build had a strength and weakness and right now this build is at the top of my list. Flavor very similar to the tri core alien but more crisp and it comes out to a higer resistance so the same wattage gives me a more intense vape. I claptoned the flatwire with 38ga ni80 and wrapped it around a 2.5mm rod, 6 wraps @ 0.35ohm @ 27 watts wicked with the cotton candy collection and it's just perfect.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Christos

Moey_Ismail said:


> Just trying out a new coil I made for the Skyline. You guys absolutely have to try this, 24ga Haywire Flatwire ni80 with 38ga ni80, the vape is unbelievable. Initially I had issues wicking the Skyline, when I perfected that, I started playing around with different builds, from plain round wire to nano claptons to tri core aliens and they were all great as the Skyline shines with pretty much anything, but each build had a strength and weakness and right now this build is at the top of my list. Flavor very similar to the tri core alien but more crisp and it comes out to a higer resistance so the same wattage gives me a more intense vape. I claptoned the flatwire with 38ga ni80 and wrapped it around a 2.5mm rod, 6 wraps @ 0.35ohm @ 27 watts wicked with the cotton candy collection and it's just perfect.
> View attachment 103010
> View attachment 103011
> View attachment 103012


I actually have sone flatwire I wasn't getting good results from. Will give this a try. 
I found the flatwire too hot and it kept burning my wicks...


----------



## Moey_Ismail

Christos said:


> I actually have sone flatwire I wasn't getting good results from. Will give this a try.
> I found the flatwire too hot and it kept burning my wicks...


Let me know how it works for you


----------



## Moey_Ismail

Uncle @Rob Fisher looking forward to your thoughts on this build


----------



## Rob Fisher

Moey_Ismail said:


> Uncle @Rob Fisher looking forward to your thoughts on this build



I can't build fancy coils... if I don't buy from @RiaanRed or @smilelykumeenit then I can't test this.


----------



## Amir

Rob Fisher said:


> I can't build fancy coils... if I don't buy from @RiaanRed or @smilelykumeenit then I can't test this.



I'm in the same boat lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

@Moey_Ismail , i loved your post about your coil journey on this tank.
Glad you found something that works well for you. 

I have yet to experiment with exotic coils in most of my gear
So many potential things to try its quite boggling


----------



## Rob Fisher

Time to put in a new coil into my beloved Skyline. I'm always nervous changing such an important setup because I'm not sure I will get it spot on again. I should not have worried... the coil is more than spot on... fresh coil, fresh wick, fresh battery and DNA75C to drive it... I wonder if it could ever get better than this?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Genosmate

Rob Fisher said:


> Time to put in a new coil into my beloved Skyline. I'm always nervous changing such an important setup because I'm not sure I will get it spot on again. I should not have worried... the coil is more than spot on... fresh coil, fresh wick, fresh battery and DNA75C to drive it... I wonder if it could ever get better than this?
> View attachment 103391
> View attachment 103392
> View attachment 103393
> View attachment 103394
> View attachment 103395
> View attachment 103396
> View attachment 103397
> View attachment 103398
> View attachment 103399
> View attachment 103400



So you don't have to cut the wick long and tuck it down to the deck.Just cut it off either side of the coil?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Genosmate said:


> So you don't have to cut the wick long and tuck it down to the deck.Just cut it off either side of the coil?



Yebo spot on @Genosmate! It's a pretty simple build!

Edit: I thought you were talking about the coil... no you do tuck the tails into the deck.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Moey_Ismail

Here's a small observation I made with building on the Skyline.
Clockwise wrapped coil

Anti clockwise wrapped coil

The anti clockwise coil centers itself much better over the airflow, not leaving the coil too much to the left of the deck

Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Michael Chan

i've 


Moey_Ismail said:


> Anyone have any wicking tips for the Skyline? It works well for the first tank or so and then dry hit city, I've wicked with Vapers Choice, Native Wicks Platinum Blend and Cotton Bacon V2, bow tie method with cutting a 3rd off the top, combing the cotton till I can't comb anymore, wicks cut to the outer o ring of the deck, wicks cut to the inner o ring below the juice flow ports, so short that it barely just covers the juice ports and not till the bottom of the well, initially thought my build was too hot, so I changed to a 2 x 29ga fused with 38ga, same issue, tried removing a wrap and spacing the coil, it helped a little but then on the second tank I'm back to square 1, tried various heights for the coil to see if it'll make a difference but still nothing, I mainly use 70/30 juices. Thought maybe the tank doesn't like being chain vaped. Is there a possibility of an airlock issue here @Rob Fisher? It's a very noisy draw and the vape seems somewhat dry. Anything over 25 watts and my cotton gets burnt to where when I remove it it comes out in 2 separate parts



found a solution to "dry vapes", at least it works for me.
make sure the cotton inside the coils are enough (a little more than usual) and the tails just barely touching the wick holes. trim off excess cotton. havent had any dry hits or dry vapes.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Skyline pit stop... both operational on top of the Fury Mattis and Senator!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

@Rob Fisher my Skyline you wicked for me a night or two before VapeCon is still going strong

For those who don't know - we were very tired and Rob still managed to rewick my BB and Skyline. Which kept me going through build day and VapeCon. Rob you champion! Thanks again

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> @Rob Fisher my Skyline you wicked for me a night or two before VapeCon is still going strong
> 
> For those who don't know - we were. KGB very tired and Rob still managed to rewick my BB and Skyline. Which kept me going through build day and VapeCon. Rob you champion! Thanks again


What juice are you running? I get max 2 boros before needing a rewick!


----------



## Silver

Christos said:


> What juice are you running? I get max 2 boros before needing a rewick!



On the BB I had a mix of NCV Trinity nicced up with some extra nic and menthol drops. Am on about the fourth Boro tankful only - and its going well. I mainly use it for out and about, so I dont use it as a main workhorse - hence my wicks last long time wise...

Skyline hasnt seen much action since VapeCon. Also a fruity menthol in there. Was that Nasty red blood from Rob, now also a Trinity mix. But i am only on about the 3rd tank since VapeCon. Will get more use as I get back into the normal swing of things....


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> On the BB I had a mix of NCV Trinity nicced up with some extra nic and menthol drops. Am on about the fourth Boro tankful only - and its going well. I mainly use it for out and about, so I dont use it as a main workhorse - hence my wicks last long time wise...
> 
> Skyline hasnt seen much action since VapeCon. Also a fruity menthol in there. Was that Nasty red blood from Rob, now also a Trinity mix. But i am only on about the 3rd tank since VapeCon. Will get more use as I get back into the normal swing of things....


My Skyline and wapari have been sitting for over a week as well.
I get about 2 tanks before needing a rewick the skyline but I guess it's the sugary juices I like.

I can get about 10 refills on fruits and menthols but I have dedicated devices for those...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Christos said:


> My Skyline and wapari have been sitting for over a week as well.
> I get about 2 tanks before needing a rewick the skyline but I guess it's the sugary juices I like.
> 
> I can get about 10 refills on fruits and menthols but I have dedicated devices for those...



Yip the light coloured fruity menthols are very good on the wicking
I think my lowish power levels also help
Thats why I like to ramp it up a bit with the nic

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

Christos said:


> My Skyline and wapari have been sitting for over a week as well.
> I get about 2 tanks before needing a rewick the skyline but I guess it's the sugary juices I like.
> 
> I can get about 10 refills on fruits and menthols but I have dedicated devices for those...



I pulled 5 days on a boro using sugary international juices and honestly by the 3rd day the flavor not only seems muted but there's this harshness on the inhale that's sort of unpleasant. I'd say about 3 boro' a day and 3 days max before I rewick. Skyline is much more sensitive tho... I re wick the morning I'm using it and then re wick when I use again. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Look what will be waiting for me when I return from Paris... Gold Skyline!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> Look what will be waiting for me when I return from Paris... Gold Skyline!
> View attachment 107532
> View attachment 107533

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Look what will be waiting for me when I return from Paris... Gold Skyline!
> View attachment 107532
> View attachment 107533



Ooh, that matt finish looks nice @Rob Fisher 
Prefer it to the shiny gold finish

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## RayDeny

Rob Fisher said:


> Look what will be waiting for me when I return from Paris... Gold Skyline!
> View attachment 107532
> View attachment 107533




Oh wow, that is gorgeous!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## TheV

Silver said:


> Ooh, that matt finish looks nice @Rob Fisher
> Prefer it to the shiny gold finish


I could not agree more. When I heard gold skyline I thought bling and more of the same ... this though, is something special.
Congrats @Rob Fisher , she is a beauty!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Amir

Rob Fisher said:


> Look what will be waiting for me when I return from Paris... Gold Skyline!
> View attachment 107532
> View attachment 107533



Gorgeous.... I wanna get mine blacked out


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac

Rob Fisher said:


> Skyline pit stop... both operational on top of the Fury Mattis and Senator!
> View attachment 106835
> View attachment 106836


So pretty!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

Silver said:


> Ooh, that matt finish looks nice @Rob Fisher
> Prefer it to the shiny gold finish


That is an amazing-looking finish, although I like the contrast between the matt finish and the shiney!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Time for a new coil in the number one tank... today it's a 2.5mm 3x29/38 Alien from @RiaanRed and it comes out at 0.4Ω still firing it at 28 watts. This coil is a little noisy but man it looks sweet. I will see how I go with it...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

@Rob Fisher , what is your normal coil in the Skyline?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> @Rob Fisher , what is your normal coil in the Skyline?



Normal coil is a 2,5mm Fused Clapton.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Normal coil is a 2,5mm Fused Clapton.



Ok thanks @Rob Fisher 
Let us know how the alien compares once youve given it a good go and it has settled

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Not sure if I have mentioned this before... but one of the issues I have always had with the Skyline is the tight Juice Flow Control... when I was in Paris I chatted to Vassilis who is the designer and maker of the Skyline... I tried both his and his wife's Skyline to check the JFC and both theirs were really loose and easy... and I asked him WTF? He opened his wallet and took out an O-Ring and gave it to me... I swopped the O-Ring on the JFC and Oh Hallelujah! So if your JFC is tight just find a thinner smaller O-Ring and replace the old one and life improves dramatically! 

I rummaged around and found this smaller O-Ring for my Skyline #2 and it too works like a dream!

Reactions: Winner 4 | Informative 3


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Not sure if I have mentioned this before... but one of the issues I have always had with the Skyline is the tight Juice Flow Control... when I was in Paris I chatted to Vassilis who is the designer and maker of the Skyline... I tried both his and his wife's Skyline to check the JFC and both theirs were really loose and easy... and I asked him WTF? He opened his wallet and took out an O-Ring and gave it to me... I swopped the O-Ring on the JFC and Oh Hallelujah! So if your JFC is tight just find a thinner smaller O-Ring and replace the old one and life improves dramatically!
> 
> I rummaged around and found this smaller O-Ring for my Skyline #2 and it too works like a dream!
> View attachment 110306
> View attachment 110307



That is awesome @Rob Fisher !
Thanks for the headsup

Which o ring are you referring to though?
The wider one on the outside or the narrower one on the inside?


----------



## Tanja

Rob Fisher said:


> Not sure if I have mentioned this before... but one of the issues I have always had with the Skyline is the tight Juice Flow Control... when I was in Paris I chatted to Vassilis who is the designer and maker of the Skyline... I tried both his and his wife's Skyline to check the JFC and both theirs were really loose and easy... and I asked him WTF? He opened his wallet and took out an O-Ring and gave it to me... I swopped the O-Ring on the JFC and Oh Hallelujah! So if your JFC is tight just find a thinner smaller O-Ring and replace the old one and life improves dramatically!
> 
> I rummaged around and found this smaller O-Ring for my Skyline #2 and it too works like a dream!
> View attachment 110306
> View attachment 110307


I just spray q20... 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> That is awesome @Rob Fisher !
> Thanks for the headsup
> 
> Which o ring are you referring to though?
> The wider one on the outside or the narrower one on the inside?



The one on the outside.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Thanks @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

I used to lube that oring but it was still tight. I found putting vg around the top of the tank where that fits does it for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ash

Rob Fisher said:


> Not sure if I have mentioned this before... but one of the issues I have always had with the Skyline is the tight Juice Flow Control... when I was in Paris I chatted to Vassilis who is the designer and maker of the Skyline... I tried both his and his wife's Skyline to check the JFC and both theirs were really loose and easy... and I asked him WTF? He opened his wallet and took out an O-Ring and gave it to me... I swopped the O-Ring on the JFC and Oh Hallelujah! So if your JFC is tight just find a thinner smaller O-Ring and replace the old one and life improves dramatically!
> 
> I rummaged around and found this smaller O-Ring for my Skyline #2 and it too works like a dream!
> View attachment 110306
> View attachment 110307



Would u mind telling me wich packet of orings that came out from..... I just emailed ESG about this issue and was going to buy 30 orings from them.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Ash said:


> Would u mind telling me wich packet of orings that came out from..... I just emailed ESG about this issue and was going to buy 30 orings from them.



It was one out of my Armor Mech spare set of O-Rings... I don't think it makes much difference @Ash... just grab one that is smaller than the one that is currently on the Skyline. I will also be getting spare O-Rings from ESG as soon as the Drop Kit's are available.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Skyline with LIT Sidechick







Oh my word the flavour is spectacular !! With the new coil and the bigger air disk - so slightly more airflow. And only 16 watts!!

My previous setup was very good but this... It's amazing.

Credit has to go to this glorious juice too. It's right up my alley. Lovely.

Am very happy right now.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

There is no doubt that for me the winner RTA is the Skyline. My two are clean and ready for me when I get home and I’m hoping my gold one may have arrived while I have been away. Well I’m holding thumbs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Flava

My HE duo with some panama...B E A utifu and tasty!!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 8


----------



## Andre

Flava said:


> My HE duo with some panama...B E A utifu and tasty!!!


Stunning!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

With the arrival of my 3rd Skyline I decided to leave out the air disk completely... very nice airflow! Boom!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 10


----------



## Rob Fisher

All three Skylines are operational!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Made in Greece, Gold plated in Germany and vaped in South Africa!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 9


----------



## SAVaper

Rob Fisher said:


> Made in Greece, Gold plated in Germany and vaped in South Africa!
> View attachment 114562



Awesome

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza

@Rob Fisher 
Nice 
Just a request 
How about some pic of your cabinet, it look very interesting from here
but can't see it to clearly from this distance


----------



## Rob Fisher

Willyza said:


> @Rob Fisher
> Nice
> Just a request
> How about some pic of your cabinet, it look very interesting from here
> but can't see it to clearly from this distance



Everything is in a mess because I have removed some and put them into boxes for sale sometime and I really need to tidy up... the plan is to do it this week!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Genosmate

@Rob Fisher,you need a bigger cabinet and a bigger desk 
But whats this,are ze clever Germans making some sort of vape device now!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## SinnerG

Rob Fisher said:


> Everything is in a mess because I have removed some and put them into boxes for sale sometime and I really need to tidy up... the plan is to do it this week!
> View attachment 114629
> View attachment 114630
> View attachment 114631
> View attachment 114632
> View attachment 114633
> View attachment 114634
> View attachment 114635



I was wondering ... do you have enough?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver

@Rob Fisher , that cabinet is looking like a vape shop
Legendary!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Skyline Pit Stop...

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Amir

Rob Fisher said:


> Skyline Pit Stop...
> View attachment 114797
> View attachment 114798
> View attachment 114799
> View attachment 114800
> View attachment 114801



So much sexy... Just out of curiosity... How much (ball park figure) does a mod like that cost?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Amir said:


> So much sexy... Just out of curiosity... How much (ball park figure) does a mod like that cost?



@Amir R12,000 with shipping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

Rob Fisher said:


> @Amir R12,000 with shipping.



Ok so now we know where my year end bonus is going

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jos

@Rob Fisher what are those clear discs on the second photo?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Jos said:


> @Rob Fisher what are those clear discs on the second photo?



@Jos they are mod protectors... silicone disks that protect the bottom of the atty and the 510 on the mod. No scratches ever!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Amir

Jos said:


> @Rob Fisher what are those clear discs on the second photo?



Heat shields/mod guards

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

@TheV asked me in the pitstop thread about my wicking technique for the Skyline

Will answer it here so we keep it in the Skyline thread

@TheV - my wicking is nothing special. Pretty normal
I was using Royal Wick for the first time. 
My coil is 2.4mm in ID so i just eyeballed how much cotton to use and then tried to get it so that its not too tight but not too loose. Snug. I pull it through and then when it feels like the right thickness i pull it the other way fractionally just to "plump" up the other side.

Cut the wicks at the outer diameter of the base

Then a bit of fluffing - a quick light blow
Then i just use my small screwdriver to position the wick ends in the spaces in front of the juice channels.
Seems like 2.4mm id leads to just the right amount of cotton - ie its not stuffed in there. But not too spacious either.

Then i juice it up a bit and then just check for no bridging on the airflow deck

And thats that.

Nothing special really

I find the Skyline quite easy to wick - havent had a problem with it.

Hope that helps

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## TheV

Thanks for the feedback @Silver.

My first wicking attempt of the morning was very similar to the process you described but the flavor quickly dropped off and leaned towards dry hitting.

I had to rewick and I ended up combing, cutting, trimming and shortening the wick a lot on the 2nd attempt.
So far the vape has been great and I've not had any leaking (which is what I was worried about).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

TheV said:


> Thanks for the feedback @Silver.
> 
> My first wicking attempt of the morning was very similar to the process you described but the flavor quickly dropped off and leaned towards dry hitting.
> 
> I had to rewick and I ended up combing, cutting, trimming and shortening the wick a lot on the 2nd attempt.
> So far the vape has been great and I've not had any leaking (which is what I was worried about).



I suppose if you have too much wick in those channels and its stuffed in then the juice wont easily get up to the coil hence the dry hits. Not sure but it has been quite forgiving to me. Then again i am vaping at lowish power - around 15W so i dont think i need much wicking anyway. Even though im using the biggest airdisk with both airslots wide open, its still quite restricted and my coil is a 0.7 ohm simple single

Are you using that vandy vape clapton wire? What power?


----------



## TheV

Silver said:


> I suppose if you have too much wick in those channels and its stuffed in then the juice wont easily get up to the coil hence the dry hits. Not sure but it has been quite forgiving to me. Then again i am vaping at lowish power - around 15W so i dont think i need much wicking anyway. Even though im using the biggest airdisk with both airslots wide open, its still quite restricted and my coil is a 0.7 ohm simple single
> 
> Are you using that vandy vape clapton wire? What power?


Indeed, I'm using the VandyVape Superfine MTL Fused Clapton wire.
8 wraps 2.5mm 0.95ohm @ 20W
I have the largest airdisk installed but only 1 airslot fully open.

I initially intentionally overwicked because I had to compensate for the stuck JFC. Now that I've managed to get it working again I need to readjust the wicking. Seems less is definitely more for the Skyline.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos

TheV said:


> Indeed, I'm using the VandyVape Superfine MTL Fused Clapton wire.
> 8 wraps 2.5mm 0.95ohm @ 20W
> I have the largest airdisk installed but only 1 airslot fully open.
> 
> I initially intentionally overwicked because I had to compensate for the stuck JFC. Now that I've managed to get it working again I need to readjust the wicking. Seems less is definitely more for the Skyline.


Less cotton.
When you think it's not enough cotton then it's still too much  

I move the cotton so only half the juice hole is covered with cotton and the other half open. 

Just be mindful that in such a small chamber there is going to be dry hits if the wick isn't wicking fast enough and there is high heat. 
With a 0.9 ohm coil I would probably be at 13W.

Currently I have a 3mm ID tri core alien in my skyline that's at 0.2 ohms and I'm running it at 22W.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## TheV

Christos said:


> Less cotton.
> When you think it's not enough cotton then it's still too much
> 
> I move the cotton so only half the juice hole is covered with cotton and the other half open.
> 
> Just be mindful that in such a small chamber there is going to be dry hits if the wick isn't wicking fast enough and there is high heat.
> With a 0.9 ohm coil I would probably be at 13W.
> 
> Currently I have a 3mm ID tri core alien in my skyline that's at 0.2 ohms and I'm running it at 22W.


Thanks for the tips @Christos. I shall drop the power down a bit and see where that gets me although with the rewick she has been keeping up with my vaping at 20W ... never hurts to experiment a bit though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

TheV said:


> Thanks for the tips @Christos. I shall drop the power down a bit and see where that gets me although with the rewick she has been keeping up with my vaping at 20W ... never hurts to experiment a bit though.


Pleasure. 

I would show you a rewick but I'm currently running gringo in the skyline and I'm not due for a rewick anytime soon!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## TheV

Christos said:


> Pleasure.
> 
> I would show you a rewick but I'm currently running gringo in the skyline and I'm not due for a rewick anytime soon!


No worries man, enjoy the Gringo ... what a fantastic vape!
I've been vaping it in the BB all week. It is great.

When you do get around to a rewick and you don't mind sharing some pics, that would be great. Absolutely no rush

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

TheV said:


> No worries man, enjoy the Gringo ... what a fantastic vape!
> I've been vaping it in the BB all week. It is great.
> 
> When you do get around to a rewick and you don't mind sharing some pics, that would be great. Absolutely no rush


I will consider your request but currently lying on the couch with no intention of doing anything besides possibly falling asleep...

You know you are as adult when you fall asleep on the couch and wake up still on the couch.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## TheV

Christos said:


> I will consider your request but currently lying on the couch with no intention of doing anything besides possibly falling asleep...
> 
> You know you are as adult when you fall asleep on the couch and wake up still on the couch.


Haha, I definitely didn't mean tonight. Anytime in the next couple of weeks would be great 

A lazy couch-bound Saturday does not sound like a bad time. Who needs a bed when the couch is comfy!


----------



## Rob Fisher

I have been wicking and coiling the Skyline for a while now and for me the perfection is a 2.5mm Fused Clapton and then the Royal Wick tight in the coil and then trim the tails bowtie style... so the tails of the coil are pretty thin and placed into the channels loosely. Perfection and I get probably 10-15 refills before I rewick...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Caramia

Bowtie like @Rob Fisher - a thin layer of wick against the juice holes, but covering completely, and no excess wick on the base. Check for bridging ala @Silver 
Less is more here.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Flava

Caramia said:


> Bowtie like @Rob Fisher - a thin layer of wick against the juice holes, but covering completely, and no excess wick on the base. Check for bridging ala @Silver
> Less is more here.



I've been wicking this tank for a while but sometimes miss. This advice just simplified the method needed. Perfect advice, thanks.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


>




Thanks @Rob Fisher 
I will say that the Skyline has not given me any trouble in the wicking department

Video was cool
I like how he shows wicking for various cotton types
Noticed that in his "bowtie trimming" he cuts a bit from either side instead of a third just from one side.

Also liked his "side trick" where he puts the cotton end to one side then moves it into position. I sometimes struggle to get it in with the ends pointing downward.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Attention Skyliners! ESG will start with the release of the Skydrop Kit Wednesday 20-12-2017 at 15:00 greek time.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Flava

Looks good. Benefit?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Flava said:


> Looks good. Benefit?



Increased flavour and good looks. But will let you know next week when mine arrive.


----------



## Flava

Rob Fisher said:


> Increased flavour and good looks. But will let you know next week when mine arrive.



Thanks. Have no doubt you will keep us updated.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Looks good, thanks @Rob Fisher 
Looking forward to hearing more about it


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## Silver

Thanks @Rob Fisher. Lovely message from ESG!

Wishing everyone well over the festive season! 

My Skyline has delivered me nothing but exceptionally crystal clear flavour this year!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> Thanks @Rob Fisher. Lovely message from ESG!
> 
> Wishing everyone well over the festive season!
> 
> My Skyline has delivered me nothing but exceptionally crystal clear flavour this year!


Is this a good time to make a joke about Christmas is coming so don't take too long? (Choosing a BB colour)

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver

Lol @Christos 
I am guilty as charged
Have taken way too long

Maybe by Xmas 2019 
Hehe


----------



## Rob Fisher

Skyline with Skydrop retains its spot as the best flavour tank on the planet!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Ash

Rob Fisher said:


> Skyline with Skydrop retains its spot as the best flavour tank on the planet!
> View attachment 117503
> View attachment 117504
> View attachment 117505
> View attachment 117506



That looks awesome. Has the xxx flavour profile change with skydrop kit or is it the same.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV

Rob Fisher said:


> Skyline with Skydrop retains its spot as the best flavour tank on the planet!
> View attachment 117503
> View attachment 117504
> View attachment 117505
> View attachment 117506


That looks awesome! Congrats Rob 

Only question... is the Gold Skydrop already in the works?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Ash said:


> That looks awesome. Has the xxx flavour profile change with skydrop kit or is it the same.



It's only been a few minutes but the flavour is slightly better... which is what I expected. So damn beautiful!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

TheV said:


> That looks awesome! Congrats Rob
> 
> Only question... is the Gold Skydrop already in the works?



It sure is!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos

Perhaps it's in my head but I'm getting slightly better flavour and better wicking and the airflow is super smooth!
The skydrop is definitely a chicken dinner. Just when I though it couldn't get better...

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Christos said:


> Perhaps it's in my head but I'm getting slightly better flavour and better wicking and the airflow is super smooth!
> The skydrop is definitely a chicken dinner. Just when I though it couldn't get better...



100% on both accounts @Christos!


----------



## Silver

Ooh, this is exciting
I must say I am very happy with the normal Skyline. The flavour is very good for my fruity menthols.
My only drawback with it is the relatively small juice capacity

Just worried about the reduced juice capacity on the Skydrop.


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> Ooh, this is exciting
> I must say I am bery happy with the normal Skyline. The flavour is very good for my fruity menthols.
> My only drawback with it is the relatively small juice capacity
> 
> Just worried about the reduced juice capacity on the Skydrop.


The JFC is silky smooth and soft and the top fill is even easier. 
I find filling the skydrop a pleasure!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

OK have had a few hours with the Sky Drop and it certainly makes a difference... you have to dial down the wattage because everything is exaggerated. Warmth and flavour. The airflow is nice and smooth and moving down 5 watts from 28 to 23 is what I felt was necessary. I do wish the drip tip was a little taller and a big negative for me is not being able to use my eight million drip tips because the juice flow control and drip tip are all in one. 

It's a more gentle and more refined vape if that makes any sense.... 

The JFC (Juice Flow Control) is very smooth and filling it is similar to the normal set up in that you need to close down the JFC take off the ring and drip tip and then fill and then open the JFC again. And yes you need to fill more often because of the reduced capacity.

If the Monkeys came and stole both my Skydrops would I buy them again? I sure would!

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos

Funny enough I don't mind refilling the skydrop.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Thanks for the feedback @Rob Fisher 
That was informative amd helpful
You guys make it so difficult

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> Thanks for the feedback @Rob Fisher
> That was informative amd helpful
> You guys make it so difficult


I had no intention of buying the skydrop on release date but I'm so glad I did. 
Best aftermarket purchase of 2017.

It really adresses most of the concerns people had with the normal skyline but still manages to add improvements on an already fantastic tank.

I stand by what I have said before that the skyline is the benchmark and I believe it is up there if not slightly better than the best flavour rdas that I own and i do own a few of the best flavour rdas available to mankind at this stage.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver

Christos said:


> I had no intention of buying the skydrop on release date but I'm so glad I did.
> Best aftermarket purchase of 2017.
> 
> It really adresses most of the concerns people had with the normal skyline but still manages to add improvements on an already fantastic tank.
> 
> I stand by what I have said before that the skyline is the benchmark and I believe it is up there if not slightly better than the best flavour rdas that I own and i do own a few of the best flavour rdas available to mankind at this stage.



@Christos - i would love to hear more about your thoughts on some of those RDAs
Perhaps if I make you another thread  
(Will help me with my journey at this stage)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DaveH

@Rob Fisher Is the Sky Drop 'drip tip liquid controller' interchangeable with the (JFC) from the standard Skyline?

Dave
PS or @Christos


----------



## vicTor

is there a black Skyline ?


----------



## Christos

vicTor said:


> is there a black Skyline ?


Nope.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor

Christos said:


> Nope.



why not ?

just kidding ! 

duck and run

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Christos

vicTor said:


> why not ?
> 
> just kidding !
> 
> duck and run


I think the creators of the skyline (ESG) stick to what they are good at and coating a piece of finely machined SS with a perfect finish isn't their forte.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor

Christos said:


> I think the creators of the skyline (ESG) stick to what they are good at and coating a piece of finely machined SS with a perfect finish isn't their forte.



thanks, it must be an awesome rta, I really want to try one and see for myself

one day


----------



## Rob Fisher

DaveH said:


> @Rob Fisher Is the Sky Drop 'drip tip liquid controller' interchangeable with the (JFC) from the standard Skyline?[/USER]



It looks good but doesn't quite fit... I did get a little over excited but then I realised the JFC didn't work too well with this setup.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## DaveH

Thanks @Rob Fisher I just wondered.  I suppose there is no reason to make them interchangeable. 

Dave


----------



## Rob Fisher

Time to change the Sky Drop to the all clear glass version!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> Time to change the Sky Drop to the all clear glass version!
> View attachment 117822
> View attachment 117823
> View attachment 117824
> View attachment 117825


Wich do toy prefer Rob?
I only have the half metal half glass but it is working beautifully for me.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Christos said:


> Wich do toy prefer Rob?
> I only have the half metal half glass but it is working beautifully for me.



I actually love them all... but change is as good as a holiday!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Christos

@ddk1979 And @SinnerG.
I will be doing this in a few posts...
I'm no skyline wicking expert but this is my method and this works for me.
Just some pics showing the initial coil position and the heights of the coil.
Wire used is 2x 28AWG inner cored claptoned with 40 AWG ni80.
2.5mm ID and royal wicks cotton.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Christos

The wick inserted and trimmed.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Christos

This is where the magic happens in my mind.

I thin the cotton out.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Christos

Wicking and assembly.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Christos

As for the browning of the juice it's a personal preference one needs to find.

It's a balance between taste and how often you need to rewick based on the juice used.
Some juices are absolutely fantastic in flavour but go black/Brown after half a tank and destroy wicks in general.
Some juices I can get 10 refills out of a skyline. 

It's a fine balance between how often you want to rewick and what juice suits you in the skyline.
E.g.


The skyline on the right was rewicked and that is the effects after 1 tank but the juice in question will no longer be used in a skyline as it is new and I was trying it out first in a skyline.

It doesn't make the cut as I don't want to rewick a skyline more than once a week and I would prefer a good 2 days use out of a juice.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## DaveH

Excellent @Christos Excellent 

Dave

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DaveH

@Christos do you make your own coils?

Do you normally vape at 12Watts - MTL or res.lung?


Dave


----------



## Christos

A pic of the discolouration happening but this is also a new juice in trying out and I'm loving it!
15 minutes of chain vaping later....

Reactions: Like 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Christos

DaveH said:


> @Christos do you make your own coils?
> 
> Do you normally vape at 12Watts - MTL or res.lung?
> 
> 
> Dave


I make my own coils. 
I do direct lung hits. 
The MTL and DLH descriptions are rather confusing for me as what some people call MTL devices I can DLH. A restricted DHL is probably what I do as I prefer some resistance when taking a draw.

At 12 W the vape is rather warm and I suspect at 15W I would burn the cotton. The mx also seems to work at lower watts than my DNA devices.
Different skyline but same build on a different mod.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## DaveH

@Christos Very nice coil really looks good.


Dave

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## SinnerG

Thanks!
I can see I probably didn't thin my cotton out enough. Yours doesn't dam up the juice ports, seems to allow a lot of liquid space. You also don't seem to tuck in the top of the cotton, maybe only after juicing it up it looks combed down.

I'll try again later this evening once the stupid people stop their panic around here.  

I hit Juicy Joe's again today and bought more Bertie's Vapbucco sweet nuts. Did a clean build in the wasp nano. But I think I have a bigger problem here. 

I can't taste stuff properly it seems. At least not vape stuff. I'm getting the same cotton mouth thing on most flavours. So I've dug up some remaining Moondrops on Ice and attempting a reset.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ddk1979

Thanks for the explanation and pics @Christos .
Much appreciated.
You definitely use what looks to be extremely thin wicks.
I combed out my wicks so much (although not as thin as yours) that the entire wick tails are basically straight (like a horse's tail).
Will give it another go tomorrow.

.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

Yup, I'm not an advocate of blocking the juice holes. I would say 90% is blocked but not 100%.

I do tend to chain vape the skyline because it's usually that good for me anyways so I like long draws in a short succession until the tank is empty!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Petrus

@Christos , excellent. Two more pictures and you would have convinced me into buying a Skyline .

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Christos

Petrus said:


> @Christos , excellent. Two more pictures and you would have convinced me into buying a Skyline .


what 2 pictures would you like?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Amir

Christos said:


> what 2 pictures would you like?



Calm down this is not that kind of thread 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Room Fogger

My turn for a solo rewick attempt tomorrow, hope I will get it right, I cannot put the tank down! Hope there is not going to be too much swearing and stressing involved.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

Just an update.... tank #4... 
The juice being used is cush man - nasty juice.
16ml later and you can see slight discolouration but no drop off in flavour so I'm still going...

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver

Great Skyline posts @Christos !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

For those of you, like me, who LOVE thier Skyline but hate the juice capacity and having to refill so often do yourself a favour and try buy a 5ml Clieto replacement bubble tank! It fits the skyline just fine and your juice capacity is now such that you can actually go out and about with it now.

I filled the tank when I left home and the pic on the right is when I got home some 5 hours later! So it's a Chicken Dinner!




PS I took a BB with just in case.

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## TheV

Rob Fisher said:


> For those of you, like me, who LOVE thier Skyline but hate the juice capacity and having to refill so often do yourself a favour and try buy a 5ml Clieto replacement bubble tank! It fits the skyline just fine and your juice capacity is now such that you can actually go out and about with it now.
> 
> I filled the tank when I left home and the pic on the right is when I got home some 5 hours later! So it's a Chicken Dinner!
> View attachment 124636
> View attachment 124637
> 
> 
> PS I took a BB with just in case.


And it looks about 9000 times better than that resin version you got your hands on.
Nice find @Rob Fisher!

Haha, I don't think anyone needed the disclaimer at the bottom

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

TheV said:


> And it looks about 9000 times better than that resin version you got your hands on.
> Nice find @Rob Fisher!
> 
> Haha, I don't think anyone needed the disclaimer at the bottom



@TheV - I am sure you are already finding a source of supply for us. Remember I will need two 


Sent by iDad's iPhone


----------



## Rob Fisher

RenaldoRheeder said:


> @TheV - I am sure you are already finding a source of supply for us. Remember I will need two



The last batch I got was from @BumbleBee! Tune him to get more! Yo Buzz Guy!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Rob Fisher said:


> The last batch I got was from @BumbleBee! Tune him to get more! Yo Buzz Guy!



@BumbleBee - @Rob Fisher has landed himself in a bit of a pickle. He got all the Skyline owners excited and it doesn't seem that there is stock availability of the clear ones anywhere. The mob is getting wild. Please help the man out. 




Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee

RenaldoRheeder said:


> @BumbleBee - @Rob Fisher has landed himself in a bit of a pickle. He got all the Skyline owners excited and it doesn't seem that there is stock availability of the clear ones anywhere. The mob is getting wild. Please help the man out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


I'll see what I can do, but these things are like hens teeth now, seems like there was one chicken dinner too many

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Silver

BumbleBee said:


> I'll see what I can do, but these things are like hens teeth now, seems like there was one chicken dinner too many



@BumbleBee , please start a Skyline bubble glass thread in your subforum when you get a chance !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Silver said:


> @BumbleBee , please start a Skyline bubble glass thread in your subforum when you get a chance !


I don't think a whole thread is necessary, but I did mention in here back in July


----------



## DaveH

@BumbleBee Whilst on the subject of 'bubble tanks' what would be nice not to mention useful, a 'bubble tank' for the Sky drop kits. 
Never know, something might fit. 

Dave

Reactions: Like 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I asked the Bearded Viking in Durbs to make me a GOLD tank for my Skyline! Boom!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## DaveH

Rob Fisher said:


> a GOLD tank for my Skyline! Boom!


I don't think I should comment.   

Dave

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher




----------



## KZOR

Lol @Rob Fisher ...... thought you did not watch him.


----------



## Rob Fisher

KZOR said:


> Lol @Rob Fisher ...... thought you did not watch him.



I have started watching him a lot more... he keeps it real! He is a bit of a lunatic and sometimes he is a bit much!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Cobrali

Rob Fisher said:


>




You can tell he is a noob when he doesn't know why the top cap has liquid. It is there because people like me had issues with the tightness of the af control and it got stuck.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Skyline owners... are you tired of refilling your tank all the time and need more juice in your Skyline then grab the Cleito Bubble tank! It's a winner! Buzz Guy has stock now. http://vapeguy.co.za/accessories/aspire-cleito-5ml-bubble-glass

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Thanks for the heads up @Rob Fisher 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

CLZ Forma with Golden Skyline pit stopped and ready for some Easter Action!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Pixstar

I see Mark Todd has been playing with an ESG made RDA. Mentions it in his latest Vlog...
Should be released at the Stuttgart Hall of Vape so @Rob Fisher you will no doubt be grabbing one or three


----------



## Rob Fisher

Pixstar said:


> I see Mark Todd has been playing with an ESG made RDA. Mentions it in his latest Vlog...
> Should be released at the Stuttgart Hall of Vape so @Rob Fisher you will no doubt be grabbing one or three




I sure will be!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Pixstar said:


> I see Mark Todd has been playing with an ESG made RDA. Mentions it in his latest Vlog...
> Should be released at the Stuttgart Hall of Vape so @Rob Fisher you will no doubt be grabbing one or three



And the RDA in Question was designed with the help of the chap that does the wind tunnel testing for Porsche! The RDA underwent wind tunnel testing for airflow dynamics and has been in design for at least a year! I chatted with the owner of ESG last year in Paris about the RDA!

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Pixstar

Rob Fisher said:


> And the RDA in Question was designed with the help of the chap that does the wind tunnel testing for Porsche! The RDA underwent wind tunnel testing for airflow dynamics and has been in design for at least a year! I chatted with the owner of ESG last year in Paris about the RDA!


Wow! They don’t mess around!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Willyza

WoW...... That look really GOOD

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Skyline with SkyDrop with Baby Beast Bubble tank!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## RayDeny

Rob Fisher said:


> Skyline with SkyDrop with Baby Beast Bubble tank!
> View attachment 127812
> View attachment 127813



Oh that’s interesting, on a estimate what it the juice capacity?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

RayDeny said:


> Oh that’s interesting, on a estimate what it the juice capacity?



Not sure... will fill with a syringe when I wick and fill.


----------



## Rob Fisher

The Skydrop with the Bubble tank holds 3ml of juice! Boom!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Amir

Rob Fisher said:


> The Skydrop with the Bubble tank holds 3ml of juice! Boom!
> View attachment 127814
> View attachment 127815



I know it may seem nice in theory but I just can't seem to bring myself to like a bubble tank... It just takes away from the whole aesthetic appeal of the atty... I love the look of the good old skyline, with its juice flow control and all... it's long, slender and elegant in its own right. I know it can get a bit tiresome to open and fill but its not really a juice guzzler per se and it sort of makes it feel like the rta has a character of its own


----------



## Rob Fisher

Amir said:


> I know it may seem nice in theory but I just can't seem to bring myself to like a bubble tank... It just takes away from the whole aesthetic appeal of the atty... I love the look of the good old skyline, with its juice flow control and all... it's long, slender and elegant in its own right. I know it can get a bit tiresome to open and fill but its not really a juice guzzler per se and it sort of makes it feel like the rta has a character of its own



100% agree... the Bubble take does make it look pretty kak... but for me, practicality and flavour rules... I had stopped using my Skydrops and my Skylines because keeping the tanks full was a real pain in the rear... the Skyline still is the best flavour tank for my style of vaping and the juice I vape but the juice capacity and the real hassle of screwing down the juice flow... filling and then opening up the juice flow again just becomes too much. Now I have the bubble tanks for both I am using them again...

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## DaveH

Nah, beauty is in the eye of the beholder.
I think it looks beautiful. 

Dave

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DaveH

@Rob Fisher 
Hi, does the glass Baby Beast Bubble fit the Skydrops.

Dave

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

DaveH said:


> @Rob Fisher
> Hi, does the glass Baby Beast Bubble fit the Skydrops.
> 
> Dave



It sure does @DaveH! That green bubble tank is a Baby Beast tank.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

It's time for some 24k Gold! CLZ Forma with Skyline! Still the King of all RTA's for flavour!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## Silver

Oh yeah @Rob Fisher 
You got me into the Skylinne and its definitely the flavour king for me for the fruity menthols
I dont mind the small capacity - i make it a treat to vape - i dont "workhorse" it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos

With a bubble tank to push the skyline up to 6ml, I workhorse my skylines.
Still king even if it doesn't look great with a bubble tank.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Was helping a mate in the USA set up her Skyline eventually!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

Just rewicked the Skyline tonight. Long overdue.

Royal wicks.

Always amazes me just how good the flavour is on this tank for the fruity menthols. Such crisp pure flavour. Remarkable. And on a new wick it's just sublime...

And on such low power too! It's a 0.75 ohm coil at around 18 watts. Amazing.

Can't be at the sea now (I wish) but will post a background of the sea skyline

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## M.Adhir

Silver said:


> Just rewicked the Skyline tonight. Long overdue.
> 
> Royal wicks.
> 
> Always amazes me just how good the flavour is on this tank for the fruity menthols. Such crisp pure flavour. Remarkable. And on a new wick it's just sublime...
> 
> And on such low power too! It's a 0.75 ohm coil at around 18 watts. Amazing.
> 
> Can't be at the sea now (I wish) but will post a background of the sea skyline


As a slightly off topic q - where did you manage to find Royal Wick from ? I'm running out, and so far no other wick has come anywhere close to it for me.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

M.Adhir said:


> As a slightly off topic q - where did you manage to find Royal Wick from ? I'm running out, and so far no other wick has come anywhere close.toI.it for me.



If I recall @M.Adhir i got it at the Sirs. Haven't used much of it so it has lasted - because I dont wick too frequently.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

M.Adhir said:


> As a slightly off topic q - where did you manage to find Royal Wick from ? I'm running out, and so far no other wick has come anywhere close.toI.it for me.



@M.Adhir a fantastic replacement is Titanium Fiber Cotton Elite.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Those of you still after a Skyline there will be a drop coming on their FB Group any day now. There will be 2 Versions, the regular Skyline & Skyline short version.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yas786

What’s this like compared to the almighty Dvarvw?? 

Actually if I could get my hands on their rda I’d be a happy bunny. But sadly near impossible to get one unless they are going to do another batch.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

Yas786 said:


> What’s this like compared to the almighty Dvarvw??
> 
> Actually if I could get my hands on their rda I’d be a happy bunny. But sadly near impossible to get one unless they are going to do another batch.


The skyline is no doubt the best RTA. It has flavour to match the best RDA's available and is still one of my benchmarks for flavour.

The dvarw is however easier to clean and prepare etc with slightly more capacity. If you are after simple then go dvarw.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Silver

Yas786 said:


> What’s this like compared to the almighty Dvarvw??
> 
> Actually if I could get my hands on their rda I’d be a happy bunny. But sadly near impossible to get one unless they are going to do another batch.



Hi @Yas786 
Am lucky to have both
For me the Skyline has slightly better flavour on the fruity menthols. Slightly purer and crisper - and I like it that way. However the Dvarw flavour is very close in that regard

The thing that lets the Skyline down for me is the limited juice capacity. About 3ml on the normal one. And its more steps to refill. Dvarw (despite it being bottom fill) is actually easier and quicker to refill and has more capacity, so a bit more practical.

I do use them both daily though - and have been doing so for a while

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Yas786 said:


> What’s this like compared to the almighty Dvarvw??
> 
> Actually if I could get my hands on their rda I’d be a happy bunny. But sadly near impossible to get one unless they are going to do another batch.



@Yas786 @Christos and Hi Ho @Silver are both spot on!

The Skyline is fantastic for flavour but the limited juice capacity and painful refill procedure makes the Dvarw DL the RTA of choice for me.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## oSuSkIo

Rob Fisher said:


> Those of you still after a Skyline there will be a drop coming on their FB Group any day now. There will be 2 Versions, the regular Skyline & Skyline short version.
> View attachment 156387


Hi @Rob Fisher 

Do you think there will be a group buy on the skyline again. 
I might want 2 of them but I unfortunately missed the first iteration of the tank.


----------



## Rob Fisher

oSuSkIo said:


> Hi @Rob Fisher
> 
> Do you think there will be a group buy on the skyline again.
> I might want 2 of them but I unfortunately missed the first iteration of the tank.



Nope @oSuSkIo there is unlikely to be a Group Buy of Skylines again! They are so in demand that they now only get sold from the Facebook page for now. The group buys (just like the Dvaw Group Buys) were before the whole world discovered how awesome they are.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Skyline sale! Thursday at 18:00!

https://www.timeanddate.com/worldcl...-uAZ-CWogJ3paeoIDvLTgslnAhedUGoK33RIZrg7RBukE

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jm10

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 156703



With what I’m seeing, this is going to be worse than black friday. Wonder if the new servers will handle this load.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## M.Adhir

jm10 said:


> With what I’m seeing, this is going to be worse than black friday. Wonder if the new servers will handle this load.



Dead.
Dead dead.


----------



## jm10

M.Adhir said:


> Dead.
> Dead dead.
> View attachment 156708



Allot of peeps are pissed, you win some you lose some


----------



## CMMACKEM

It is crazy. Rob and Silver punt this RTA to death and no high end retailers in SA stock it/take pre orders...ehm @Pho3niX90

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## M.Adhir

jm10 said:


> Allot of peeps are pissed, you win some you lose some



I ended up with one in cart at 6:04pm..
Got booted again when I tried to checkout. 
Maybe it's a sign lol.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## CMMACKEM

M.Adhir said:


> I ended up with one in cart at 6:04pm..
> Got booted again when I tried to checkout.
> Maybe it's a sign lol.


Crap feeling mate. Same thing happened to me on black Friday


----------



## M.Adhir

CMMACKEM said:


> It is crazy. Rob and Silver punt this RTA to death and no high end retailers in SA stock it/take pre orders...ehm @Pho3niX90


I think the high demand doesn't allow for stockists/ pre-orders to be taken.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

CMMACKEM said:


> It is crazy. Rob and Silver punt this RTA to death and no high end retailers in SA stock it/take pre orders...ehm @Pho3niX90



@CMMACKEM no retailers in the world can stock it. They only sell from their web site because they can't keep up with production.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## CMMACKEM

@Silver @Rob Fisher 

You mentioned that this RTA works well with menthols. Does it work well with dessert and breakfast juice?

Will 3mm coils fit?


----------



## Rob Fisher

CMMACKEM said:


> @Silver @Rob Fisher
> 
> You mentioned that this RTA works well with menthols. Does it work well with dessert and breakfast juice?
> 
> Will 3mm coils fit?



3mm coils should fit... but best wait for Hi Ho @Silver on the dessert juice info...

Reactions: Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

CMMACKEM said:


> @Silver @Rob Fisher
> 
> You mentioned that this RTA works well with menthols. Does it work well with dessert and breakfast juice?
> 
> Will 3mm coils fit?



I haven't put a dessert in this tank @CMMACKEM - and if I have it was so long ago that I don't remember.
Maybe one of the other guys can help you out.

I just find the flavour on fruity menthols to be very good and very crisp.
Its not a big vape - more tame - but the flavour is pure and crystal clear if that makes sense. 
Its not a boomy vape or a deep one - its a sparkling bright type of flavour.
I think it works well with the fruity menthols and thats all that I vape in it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## CMMACKEM

Thank you for that. It does not seem as if Reload will be releasing a new RTA(They are releasing a new single coil RDA) this year so I will be taking a punt on this or the new dual coil QP Designs RTA.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RayDeny

@CMMACKEM , I run fruity menthol and tobaccos in both my Skylines due to how well the flavor pops but also cause I vape high Nic. I find with desserts, the flavors only really come out at higher wattage and with the small chamber the coils gunk up quick.

Me experience with Looper is wonderful in the skyline where Null’s cheesecake is so rich in the skyline I can’t vape it through there, in a RDA it’s lovely though.

Hope it helps

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

With all the new Skylines popping up I decided to fire one up too! Still a fantastic flavour RTA!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

The *Skyline* is such an amazing atty for me.

Have vaped 57ml of juice on this wick - almost 20 tankfuls - and would you believe it the flavour is still very good.

I rewicked it last on 9 March!

Will rewick soon but just want to see when the flavour starts degrading a lot. So far this has not happened.

Helps I am vaping a forgiving juice (it would seem) - LIT Sidechick.

No leaks, no nonsense. Just reliable and consistent vaping. Only drawback is the relatively smallish tank size and the extra schlepp when refilling (taking off the screw thing and the hex thing) - but it's worth it for the marvellous trouble free vape

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

Sad day. My glass cracked on my Skyline. 






I won't go into the details. Let's just say if you are a bit frustrated don't bang your mod too hard on the granite kitchen table 

I have a spare glass but am going to give the cleito bubble glass a try. 

And the good news is that I have to rewick. After about 60ml of juice. So I am going to have a chance to use the new Vape Shears 






Let's see how it goes. I hope there's no other damage to the tank

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## CaliGuy

Bad luck on the glass break @Silver, know the feeling as I broke the glass on my new Wasp RDTA within fine first 24 hours. Got a spare but can’t find a replacement anywhere in SA.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Rewicking done (Royal Wicks)






I used the Vape Shears to cut the wick tails and a bit of the 'bow tie' off.

First impression of the Shears is that they seem to be very good. They are *very sharp* and did cut the wicks perfectly. Only 4 snips on them so its still early days. I'm also not used to the feel in the fingers (have used my Dischem yellow scissors for years). The Dischem scissors might feel a bit more comfortable in the hand and they do the job well too despite being old. But it's early days. So far I am happy with the new Vape Shears. They certainly cut very well.

Installed the Cleito bubble glass after lubing all the o rings.

Voila. It's working perfectly. No leaks so far. Looks a bit odd but man it takes way more juice. Lol the lettering on the vape band is a bit stretched because the glass is wider.






But I am so happy now. Flavour is awesome on the new wick. Strangely, not MUCH better than the old wick but noticeably sharper and crisper.

This could just solve the issue of the Skyline having too little capacity with the schlepp of filling so often. Let's see.

Am very pleased and quite excited about this. Am smiling now. It forced me to try the new bubble glass so in a way I'm happy the old glass broke. Lol.

*Skyline for the win. Bulges and all!

*

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## CaliGuy

@Silver have you tried this Geekvape wire in the Skyline. It’s make the perfect coil for the Skyline. 
2.5mm Coil 6x Wraps @ 0.50ohm to 0.55ohm. 

Find this wire way better, longer lasting and more flavourful than the MTL wire option available, give it a try sometime.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Silver

Thanks for the suggestion @CaliGuy

My coil could do with a replacement. It's been in service for several months! 

I just didn't feel like changing it tonight. Will do it another time. 

Am using the VandyVape superfine MTL fused Clapton wire 






Compared to the Geekvape wire you showed it looks like the only difference is 3 strands of 30ga inner core versus 2 stands on mine. So a bit lower resistance. Mine on about 6 wraps or so is about 0.75 ohms. Outer strands are the same at 38ga and both NI80

Will get a spool and try it sometime. Thanks for the headsup


----------



## CaliGuy

@Silver your observation is spot on, having the 3rd strand of core wire adds some rigidity to the coil which I prefer as the coil moves around alot less when threading the cotton.

Plus the flavour for me is top notch not that the Vandy Vape MTL isn’t great at flavour.

I have also being using this wire to make a 5 wrap 0.40ohm coil that I use in my Dvarw MTL with the largest 2.5mm airflow insert, gives a perfect and flavourful restricted DL vape. 

This specific Geekvape wire is so useful and cost effective, very similar spec of the Coil Company Nano Aliens. I highly recommend it to any MTL/Restricted DL vaper one a budget.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> Rewicking done (Royal Wicks)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used the Vape Shears to cut the wick tails and a bit of the 'bow tie' off.
> 
> First impression of the Shears is that they seem to be very good. They are *very sharp* and did cut the wicks perfectly. Only 4 snips on them so its still early days. I'm also not used to the feel in the fingers (have used my Dischem yellow scissors for years). The Dischem scissors might feel a bit more comfortable in the hand and they do the job well too despite being old. But it's early days. So far I am happy with the new Vape Shears. They certainly cut very well.
> 
> Installed the Cleito bubble glass after lubing all the o rings.
> 
> Voila. It's working perfectly. No leaks so far. Looks a bit odd but man it takes way more juice. Lol the lettering on the vape band is a bit stretched because the glass is wider.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I am so happy now. Flavour is awesome on the new wick. Strangely, not MUCH better than the old wick but noticeably sharper and crisper.
> 
> This could just solve the issue of the Skyline having too little capacity with the schlepp of filling so often. Let's see.
> 
> Am very pleased and quite excited about this. Am smiling now. It forced me to try the new bubble glass so in a way I'm happy the old glass broke. Lol.
> 
> *Skyline for the win. Bulges and all!
> 
> *


oh the horror!
Purists everywhere are praying the bubble glass breaks! 

P.S ists less than a ml extra capacity with the bubble glass.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Christos

Still the king of flavour IMHO.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

I had to take one of my Skylines out the display cabinet! Yip the Skyline is still a flavour winner!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Skyline is amazing for flavour for me on mid power fruity menthols 
I agree with you @Christos and @Rob Fisher 

That blue dani haunts me and I am so tempted to join in on the group buy. That group buy thread is painful. But i dont really need it - its just a major major want. And cash is currently tight. Aaaaaaaahhhhh

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## CaliGuy

Agree Silver, Skyline is dope. Have you tried a Dvarw MTL with the 2.5mm air insert. For me the flavour with a good Tobacco or Fruity Menthol is in line if not a touch better than the Skyline.

I picked up a used Skyclone as I was curious, it’s a great atty but the rareness and price takes it down my list as the authentic Dvarw MTL is half the price and they are more easily available.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

CaliGuy said:


> Agree Silver, Skyline is dope. Have you tried a Dvarw MTL with the 2.5mm air insert. For me the flavour with a good Tobacco or Fruity Menthol is in line if not a touch better than the Skyline.
> 
> I picked up a used Skyclone as I was curious, it’s a great atty but the rareness and price takes it down my list as the authentic Dvarw MTL is half the price and they are more easily available.



I actually havent tried the Dvarw MTL @CaliGuy 
When it comes to the tanks, I tend to be more of a restricted direct lung vaper.
My MTL takes place mainly on the Reo/RM2 for tobaccoes.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> I actually havent tried the Dvarw MTL @CaliGuy
> When it comes to the tanks, I tend to be more of a restricted direct lung vaper.
> My MTL takes place mainly on the Reo/RM2 for tobaccoes.



The Dvarw MTL with the air insert pack and using the 2.5mm makes it a tightish restricted DL vape. But the 3mm air insert of the DL is just perfect for me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## CaliGuy

Silver said:


> I actually havent tried the Dvarw MTL @CaliGuy
> When it comes to the tanks, I tend to be more of a restricted direct lung vaper.
> My MTL takes place mainly on the Reo/RM2 for tobaccoes.



Will try and get you to have a go on the Dvarws MTL, maybe a vape meet or definitely at Vapecon. The Dvarw DL and MTL are similar but being a restricted DL fan myself you should enjoy the MTL or if the new 2.5mm insert for DL gives the same restricted vape it’s cheaper than getting the MTL RTA.

Will have to do a back to back test with the new insert to make sure.


----------



## CaliGuy

Rob Fisher said:


> The Dvarw MTL with the air insert pack and using the 2.5mm makes it a tightish restricted DL vape. But the 3mm air insert of the DL is just perfect for me.



Rob I saw KHW released a 2.5mm airflow insert for the DL, need to order one when it’s in stock again, will make the DL like the MTL which is a huge plus and exactly what I’m after.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Pitstop for the mighty *Skyline*

It needed a new coil. The old one had been in there for many months.

VandyVape superfine NI80 MTL fused Clapton wire. 2.5mm ID. 6 wraps. Came out at about 0.5. I see it’s about 0.6 after pulsing etc.







All wicked with Royal Wicks. Lubed up and ready to go. Juice is Wiener Vape Panama.






Oh my, it’s glorious. The flavour on this Skyline is stunning!! Wow! What a difference the new coil made. The Skyline has such clear and vibrant flavour. For me it’s perfect for fruity menthols. Lovely.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## klipdrifter

Hi guys

I recently bought myself a clone Skyline and before this I used the dvarw MTL.

I also bought a clone Dvarw DL as I want to make sure when I invest in a authentic RTA I do it with the right RTA.

So after using the Dvarw MTL for a few months and using the Skyline excessively for the last week I have to give my vote to the Skyline. The flavour on both is very close but the Skyline is so much easier to refill and replace a coil.

I tried the dvarw DL for the last 3 days and when I 1st installed a coil immediately got irritated with my big fingers struggeling to get the coil tightened on the Dvarw. This was then also what convinced me that the Skyline is a clear winner for me personally. Takes 1 minute to replace the coil as where the Dvarw take me much longer since my fingers are too big. Also nice not to have to remove the whole atty to refill.

Skyline here I come! Just hope I can find the authentic somewhere...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

I find the Skyline is tops for me for flavour @klipdrifter

Such a lovely flavour. Nice and crisp. Excels for me on the fruity menthols in restricted lung hit mode. And lowish power. Only around 20 watts or thereabouts.

I do find the filling a little bit of a schlepp with the juice control then the ring at the top. But considering the great flavour it’s worth it for me.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Silver

Big respect for the *Skyline*

Such great crisp flavour on fruity menthols. High fidelity flavour for me.

Low powered restricted direct lung - no airdisks in - freeflow 
Simple VandyVape superfine MTL fused Clapton wire coil.

Super reliable vaping action... and no leaking!

Cleito bubble glass makes the capacity a bit more and the vape is worth the extra hassle when refilling.

What a champ

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> Big respect for the *Skyline*
> 
> Such great crisp flavour on fruity menthols. High fidelity flavour for me.
> 
> Low powered restricted direct lung - no airdisks in - freeflow
> Simple VandyVape superfine MTL fused Clapton wire coil.
> 
> Super reliable vaping action... and no leaking!
> 
> Cleito bubble glass makes the capacity a bit more and the vape is worth the extra hassle when refilling.
> 
> What a champ



The purists are coming to tell you off 
I dont recall the capacity but last time I tested the gain from the bubble was minimal.
I may just put the skyline in operation tonight if I get a moment later!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Christos said:


> The purists are coming to tell you off
> I dont recall the capacity but last time I tested the gain from the bubble was minimal.
> I may just put the skyline in operation tonight if I get a moment later!



Lol, what do you mean about the purists @Christos ? 
Hehe
Let them come
This tank delivers for me superbly. The flavour is very good. Lots of treble and decent mid range. Not much bass. 
For the fruity menthols its perfect for me with the coil setup. And the power is low - about 18 Watts so its an economical vape.

The bubble glass gets me about 4ml compared to about 3ml of the stock glass.
That extra ml is quite a lot - its 33% more!
I know you mentioned a while back that the bubble glass didnt get you much more capacity - but it works for me like a charm. 

Will be great if you set yours up - and put in a juice you know well - let me know how it goes.


----------



## klipdrifter

Skyline is my favourite RTA. Been using it daily for the last 2 months. Kicks the dvarw's bum by quite a margin!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

klipdrifter said:


> Skyline is my favourite RTA. Been using it daily for the last 2 months. Kicks the dvarw's bum by quite a margin!



Skyline is certainly superb @klipdrifter 
Dvarw does have more capacity but I find the flavour a bit better on the Skyline and with the Bubble Glass it makes it a bit more practical.
My Dvarw dribbles a bit when I leave it for a while. I have tried lots of techniques but it still does that. Maybe mine has issues. I dont know. But that drives me nuts.


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> Lol, what do you mean about the purists @Christos ?
> Hehe
> Let them come
> This tank delivers for me superbly. The flavour is very good. Lots of treble and decent mid range. Not much bass.
> For the fruity menthols its perfect for me with the coil setup. And the power is low - about 18 Watts so its an economical vape.
> 
> The bubble glass gets me about 4ml compared to about 3ml of the stock glass.
> That extra ml is quite a lot - its 33% more!
> I know you mentioned a while back that the bubble glass didnt get you much more capacity - but it works for me like a charm.
> 
> Will be great if you set yours up - and put in a juice you know well - let me know how it goes.


The ones that showed up with pitchforks at Rob’s when he was using the bubble glass

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Christos



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## RayDeny

@Silver I have to agree, the Skyline has been my everyday runner since the first group buy. The flavor you get from a restricted draw at 20W and 0.6 coil is second to none on fruity menthol juices. And a solution to the purest sand your bubble tank........ get a second one. Double the capacity

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## CaliGuy

The Skyline has 4ml liquid capacity with the standard supplied glass. Adding the Aspire Cleito Bubble Glass takes the capacity to around 5.5ml.



When using the Skyline Drop Kit you get 1.8ml to 2ml liquid capacity depending on the material used for the tank section. You can use a Smok Baby Beast bubble glass on the DropKit to increase capacity to around 3.8ml.

Pic of the Skyline Drop Kit with Smok Bubble Glass.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Informative 1


----------



## CaliGuy

If you are looking for a cheap coil to run in your Skyline RTA you can give the below Geekvape Tri-Core Fuzed Clapton Wire Spool a try, awesome flavor from this wire and self made coils and so cheap, less than R4.00 a coil.

*Coil Spec:* 2.5mm ID, 5x Wraps @ 0.50 ohm (22w - 32w)

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## klipdrifter

CaliGuy said:


> If you are looking for a cheap coil to run in your Skyline RTA you can give the below Geekvape Tri-Core Fuzed Clapton Wire Spool a try, awesome flavor from this wire and self made coils and so cheap, less than R4.00 a coil.
> 
> *Coil Spec:* 2.5mm ID, 5x Wraps @ 0.50 ohm (22w - 32w)
> 
> View attachment 181197
> 
> 
> View attachment 181201


Exactly what I am running in my Skyline and it performs really well

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Halfdaft

All of these posts are making me want to dig mine back out


----------



## Rob Fisher

Halfdaft Customs said:


> All of these posts are making me want to dig mine back out



Me too! Dug mine out! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Full service for the Skyline today! All O-Rings to be changed!

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

New O-Rings all-round... deep clean... new Ni80 2.5mm Alien... fresh wick and filled with Red Pill! Better than brand new! Still an awesome flavour RTA!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

Just a heads up to all Skyline Owners... if your Skyline isn't in operation because you find the juice flow control tight and a hassle then do yourself a huge favour and get a pack of O-Rings from ESG and change them all! I haven't used my Skyline so much for a year or so... I have never had a refill be so painless with the new O-Rings installed. The Skyline has gone back into operation! I'm going to order two more O-Ring Kits for my other Skylines.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## klipdrifter

I've been running my Taifun GTR daily since getting it from you @Rob Fisher but you just convinced me to run my Skyline for a while again.
Still prefer the GTR though

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## BubiSparks

Go get some silicon orings (whitish/clear) to replace the two on the liquid control and the friction goes way down. The shore hardness of silicon is far less than the black neoprene. This makes turning the thing an absolute breeze. They can be had from any engineering seal supply house - just google for one in your area.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

DHL is about to arrive with fresh o-rings from ESG. We are ready!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

DHL arrived with the new O-Rings from ESG and after a good clean and new o-rings all round I added some new Ni80 2.5mm Aliens and wicked them up with Titanium Fiber Cotton and added some Red Pill and we are back in business! The Skyline and Skydrop are running as smooth as silk. Outstanding flavour.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru

Rob Fisher said:


> DHL arrived with the new O-Rings from ESG and after a good clean and new o-rings all round I added some new Ni80 2.5mm Aliens and wicked them up with Titanium Fiber Cotton and added some Red Pill and we are back in business! The Skyline and Skydrop are running as smooth as silk. Outstanding flavour.
> View attachment 187079
> View attachment 187080
> View attachment 187081
> View attachment 187082


Guess what’s better than a skyline? A gold plated one! Looks awesome.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## RayDeny

Skyline’s all wicked and ready for the week. These make it very difficult to enjoy the flavor of any other atties.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

RayDeny said:


> Skyline’s all wicked and ready for the week. These make it very difficult to enjoy the flavor of any other atties.
> 
> View attachment 191195



Such lovely and awesome setups @RayDeny !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## StevenChen

Skydrop top class

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

It’s a beauty @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Christos

If I get a moment today, I have a skyline that needs a wick and some 12mg tobacco

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Christos said:


> If I get a moment today, I have a skyline that needs a wick and some 12mg tobacco



Nice!

I've tried tobacco once in my Skyline @Christos - but it was restricted lung - and I didnt like it much.

But now - since it has been converted to MTL with the small airdisk - your post has reminded me to try a tobacco again in the Skyline. Thanks for that - I am going to put it on the todo list! Will probably just wait for the next rewicking - which will be in a few days time. I have Panama in there now - its glorious.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Whoops! Cracked my Skyline Glass when cleaning it this morning... off to the boathouse for the old vape stock to look for a replacement glass! I couldn't find my spare glass tanks (and I know I have two because I replaced them with the metal tanks) but I found an ultem one... looks pretty good on the golden Skyline!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> Whoops! Cracked my Skyline Glass when cleaning it this morning... off to the boathouse for the old vape stock to look for a replacement glass! I couldn't find my spare glass tanks (and I know I have two because I replaced them with the metal tanks) but I found an ultem one... looks pretty good on the golden Skyline!
> View attachment 194133
> View attachment 194134


If you can’t find them I have 5000 I’ve never needed  
Even have an extra for @Silver if he ever needs one.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Christos said:


> If you can’t find them I have 5000 I’ve never needed
> Even have an extra for @Silver if he ever needs one.



Thanks @Christos you rock! We can make a deal on our next shipment! 

Hi Ho @Silver will need one soon because the boy is getting into everything!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> Thanks @Christos you rock! We can make a deal on our next shipment!
> 
> Hi Ho @Silver will need one soon because the boy is getting into everything!


About time

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Thanks @Christos you rock! We can make a deal on our next shipment!
> 
> Hi Ho @Silver will need one soon because the boy is getting into everything!



Lol, I had to laugh @Rob Fisher 

The funny thing is that the boy is indeed getting into everything and turning everything upside down but hasn’t yet dropped any of my vapes. Strangely I have dropped my vapes a few times in the past few months so it’s me not the boy. And it’s strange because I think I’ve had a drop maybe once in 6 years. I think my mind is losing concentration the last few months.....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> Lol, I had to laugh @Rob Fisher
> 
> The funny thing is that the boy is indeed getting into everything and turning everything upside down but hasn’t yet dropped any of my vapes. Strangely I have dropped my vapes a few times in the past few months so it’s me not the boy. And it’s strange because I think I’ve had a drop maybe once in 6 years. I think my mind is losing concentration the last few months.....


It’s all downhill from here  
On the positive side, you get good experience exercising patience and it takes a while but priorities shift from what’s important now to what is more important (e.g. my son vomited in my car and also dinged it badly and it’s actually ok).
As my dad always says “A clean pig doesn’t grow”.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Christos said:


> It’s all downhill from here
> On the positive side, you get good experience exercising patience and it takes a while but priorities shift from what’s important now to what is more important (e.g. my son vomited in my car and also dinged it badly and it’s actually ok).
> As my dad always says “A clean pig doesn’t grow”.



Thanks @Christos
My patience has had to increase several fold
I am learning 

Don’t talk to me about vomit in the car. He vomited on his baby seat, thank heavens it wasnt the car seat itself. I scrubbed and cleaned for hours. Lol. But it’s fine now.

That is one of my great fears, having a car that you can’t get the smell out of
A friend of mines baby spilt a milkshake all over the back seat and he only discovered it a day or two later. He could not get the smell out of the car. I think it went into every possible crevice...
He sold the car

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> Thanks @Christos
> My patience has had to increase several fold
> I am learning
> 
> Don’t talk to me about vomit in the car. He vomited on his baby seat, thank heavens it wasnt the car seat itself. I scrubbed and cleaned for hours. Lol. But it’s fine now.
> 
> That is one of my great fears, having a car that you can’t get the smell out of
> A friend of mines baby spilt a milkshake all over the back seat and he only discovered it a day or two later. He could not get the smell out of the car. I think it went into every possible crevice...
> He sold the car


I had a similar experience with selling a car  
Think I took the baby seat apart and washed it twice before it started smelling like something that doesn’t resemble vomit... 
I once sat with a toothpick to pick out crusted vomit out of leather stitching in my former car.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## JC120

Wow, there sure is a lot of beauties on this thread. How are you getting these? I’ve been on their FB group for a while and it’s just been we’re going to be doing a drop of 100 dlc skylines for the past 6 months. Doesn’t inspire much confidence on finding one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## M.Adhir

JC120 said:


> Wow, there sure is a lot of beauties on this thread. How are you getting these? I’ve been on their FB group for a while and it’s just been we’re going to be doing a drop of 100 dlc skylines for the past 6 months. Doesn’t inspire much confidence on finding one.



There is a store in south africa who is a reseller and has stock.

Other than that some of us have joined the queues when they do drops on their website/ fb page and then imported into SA.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

JC120 said:


> Wow, there sure is a lot of beauties on this thread. How are you getting these? I’ve been on their FB group for a while and it’s just been we’re going to be doing a drop of 100 dlc skylines for the past 6 months. Doesn’t inspire much confidence on finding one.



Honest opinion, the skyline is a beautiful RTA but for half the price and better flavour than the Skyline the Dvarw (MTL and DL) are better options.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## klipdrifter

Clouds4Days said:


> Honest opinion, the skyline is a beautiful RTA but for half the price and better flavour than the Skyline the Dvarw (MTL and DL) are better options.


This is probably a very interesting topic, Skyline vs Dvarw. I always argued that the Skyline is better but after giving the Dvarw a second chance and manage to get used to fixing my coil in those stupid screws I have to say the Dvarw is much easier to carry around. The skyline juice control mechanism although very innovative is a hassle to close when refilling... Especially when traveling.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## M.Adhir

Clouds4Days said:


> Honest opinion, the skyline is a beautiful RTA but for half the price and better flavour than the Skyline the Dvarw (MTL and DL) are better options.



The upside down filling approach just gets on my nerves lol. But agree, dvarw is right up there next to the skyline

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Grand Guru

IMO they’re very close performance wise but the Skyline is much easier to build and if you take the airflow control adjustment ring into consideration then it beats the Dvarw hands down. Whereas with Dvarw you have to experiment several airdisk things until you find your sweet spot with doing a new build every time.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Gringo

I have always eyed one of these... just cannot get myself to use an atty that is as tall as my mod. That is just me personally... still admire them though !!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## M.Adhir

Gringo said:


> I have always eyed one of these... just cannot get myself to use an atty that is as tall as my mod. That is just me personally... still admire them though !!!



Drop kit works wonders for that issue.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gringo

M.Adhir said:


> Drop kit works wonders for that issue.


Dont you sacrifice juice capacity ? 6 down to 3ml ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gringo

Apologies ... i just realised i sound like my X girlfriend... ( i want my bread buttered on all 6 sides, then im still not happy, because not enough butter was used ) ...

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## M.Adhir

Gringo said:


> Dont you sacrifice juice capacity ? 6 down to 3ml ?



I think so. But in the config I run the skyline with drop kit, a tank lasts me half a day or so

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Grand Guru

Gringo said:


> Dont you sacrifice juice capacity ? 6 down to 3ml ?


It’s 4 and 2 ml... and that is very decent for MTL

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gringo

Grand Guru said:


> It’s 4 and 2 ml... and that is very decent for MTL


That makes sense Guru... perfect for MTL then....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JC120

M.Adhir said:


> We have a store in south africa who is a reseller and has stock.
> 
> Other than that some of us have joined the queues when they do drops on their website/ fb page and then imported into SA.


I bought two of your Skydrops that I bought new a couple months ago. The last two. I missed out on the Skyfall but I’m more of an RTA guy. I’m glad I got two because I switch between 2 different flavors all day

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

The OG Skyline started my high-end journey and it's still one of the best tanks ever made! This is my gold plated Skyline on the Stratum Submariner!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------

